# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2016



## Thomar (1 Jan 2016 às 08:58)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 22:52)




----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

Boa Tarde

Aproveito para desejar um bom ano a todos os que frequentam este fórum ... Por aqui passou-se o ano com muito frio 

Tem sido dos Invernos mais rigorosos de que me lembro na idade adulta ... Quando era mais miúdo lembro-me do tempo ser assim mas confesso que já me tinha desabituado devido aos últimos Invernos terem sido muito amenos ... 

Hoje até está mais calmo ... Tempo nublado mas sem precipitação e com a temperatura um pouco mais alta ...


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 11:25)

Resumo da precipitação no mês de Dezembro no arquipélago da Madeira.






Só choveu normal no Areeiro!


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 11:29)

Resumo da precipitação no mês de Dezembro no arquipélago dos Açores.






O fundo cinzento significa que os totais acumulados estão incompletos por falhas das estações e/ou comunicação de dados.

Mesmo não tendo interrupções de registo de dados, a estação de Praia apresenta séries longas de registos nulos simultâneos com episódios chuvosos generalizados por toda a ilha de S.Miguel, logo, total inválido.

533,1 mm é o máximo registado nestas estações oficiais do arquipélago, mas Algarvia terá mesmo excedido este valor, só que teve uma interrupção fatal de várias horas durante um episódio muito chuvoso.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 11:42)

Mapa de S.Miguel. Foram eliminados os valores de três estações por serem de registos demasiado incompletos e/ou errados (pelo menos 5 dias).


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 11:46)

Mapa da Madeira.






Seria muito interessante dispôr de uma rede udométrica bem mais densa do que esta rede de estações. Também há mais estações em funcionamento, mas o acesso aos dados é limitado.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Jan 2016 às 19:41)

Boas...
Venho por este meio comunicar a ocorrência de um remoinho no mar, entre Pico e São jorge, perto das Velas... Foi avistado pela minha namorada, quando acabava de fazer a travessia São Roque-Velas... Mas, infelizmente, e para minha azia profunda e completa, não tirou qualquer fotografia, porque não tinha a máquina por perto e o telemóvel tinha pouca resolução... Alguém tem maneira de confirmar esta ocorrência por meio de imagem de satélite/modelos de helicidade, vorticidade, etc, nomeadamente o Orion?
Este é daqueles dias em que não se espera nada de nada... mas nada é impossível...
Sinceramente preferia não ter sabido de nada, já que não há foto...
Cumprimentos...


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 20:00)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Boas...
> Venho por este meio comunicar a ocorrência de um remoinho no mar, entre Pico e São jorge, perto das Velas... Foi avistado pela minha namorada, quando acabava de fazer a travessia São Roque-Velas... Mas, infelizmente, e para minha azia profunda e completa, não tirou qualquer fotografia, porque não tinha a máquina por perto e o telemóvel tinha pouca resolução... Alguém tem maneira de confirmar esta ocorrência por meio de imagem de satélite/modelos de helicidade, vorticidade, etc, nomeadamente o Orion?
> Este é daqueles dias em que não se espera nada de nada... mas nada é impossível...
> Sinceramente preferia não ter sabido de nada, já que não há foto...
> Cumprimentos...



Por acaso na 6ª abordei isso mesmo:



Orion disse:


> O GFS indica uma atmosfera estável ou perto disso, sendo acompanhado pelo ECM. A precipitação que ocorrer será maioritariamente de origem estratiforme. Eventos severos, não obstante os valores assinaláveis de helicidade, não deverão ocorrer devido ao reduzido CAPE e estabilidade do ar.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-curto-prazo-ate-3-dias-janeiro-2016.8553/#post-531535

E hoje continuavam a haver valores assinaláveis de helicidade (rotação das correntes ascendentes de ar):






É possível haver tornados com um CAPE muito reduzido (inferior a 250; ver aqui). O GFS indicava uma atmosfera estável nas camadas mais baixas:











Mas tendo em conta que as correntes de ar já tinham alguma rotação em si mesmas, bastaria uma pequena célula para formar um funil. Só mostra o quão difícil é prever e quão imprevisíveis estes eventos são.

----

É impossível confirmar a ocorrência desse evento no satélite, especialmente com a definição existente. A inexistência de radar também não ajuda.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

@Azorean Storm Buster a que horas aconteceu isso? Dependendo do local tenta ver logo nos _timelapses _das câmaras do Spotazores. Por volta da 00:00 já deve ser possível ver.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Jan 2016 às 20:09)

Orion disse:


> Por acaso na 6ª abordei isso mesmo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, @Orion! Agora já percebi porque ocorreu.
@lserpa, notaste a existência de alguma mudança entre o Faial , Pico e São Jorge?


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

Acrescento que opinar sobre algo que não vi quer dizer que posso induzir alguém em erro. A ocorrência de qualquer funil, e de qualquer célula, estaria muito limitada pela pouca convectividade e pelo intenso cisalhamento que havia um pouco por todo o arquipélago:
















Qualquer funil que tenha aparecido terá tido uma duração extremamente curta. Só com dados visuais do terreno é que o que escrevi, que por agora não passam de especulações, pode ter algum fundamento.


----------



## lserpa (3 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

Vento Sw provoca nuvens rutor nessa área, não terá sido algo produzido pela montanha?! É comum haver levantamento de água, fazendo algo parecido com um "dustdevil".


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jan 2016 às 10:45)

Bom Dia

Depois de uma certa acalmia neste início do ano eis que a chuva regressou em força ... O dia de hoje por aqui amanheceu cinzento e chuvoso ... Um autêntico dia de Inverno ...


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 15:51)

Tefigrama de hoje nas Lajes (que coincidiu com a passagem da parte mais ativa da frente - a retaguarda):






As estações do G. Central não registaram muita chuva. Faltou uma maior extensão do ar saturado e possivelmente mais um pouco de convectividade.


----------



## lserpa (7 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Orion disse:


> Tefigrama de hoje nas Lajes (que coincidiu com a passagem da parte mais ativa da frente - a retaguarda):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi mesmo um flop completo... Realmente houve chuva forte aqui pelo Faial, mas apenas durou no máximo uns 2 minutos lol


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jan 2016 às 17:29)

Aqui pela Terceira choveu de manhã mas agora à tarde nem parece o mesmo dia que amanheceu hoje ... Apenas temos é mais frio mas temos sol e nada de chuva ...


----------



## lserpa (7 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui pela Terceira choveu de manhã mas agora à tarde nem parece o mesmo dia que amanheceu hoje ... Apenas temos é mais frio mas temos sol e nada de chuva ...


Sim, estava previsto que assim fosse, estamos agora em situação pós-frontal, poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes


----------



## vamm (8 Jan 2016 às 10:58)

Digam-me uma coisa: o pico está mesmo cheio de neve ou esta publicação é falsa? Eu sei que vocês estão no meio do oceano, mas também gosto que mostrem as vossas belas paisagens  e eu quero ver neve!!!


----------



## a410ree (8 Jan 2016 às 15:59)

Boa Tarde !!
Pela Madeira tem estado chuva moderada e por vezes forte com vento moderado ! 
Muito nevoeiro nas zonas altas !


----------



## mcpa (9 Jan 2016 às 01:13)

vamm disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa: o pico está mesmo cheio de neve ou esta publicação é falsa? Eu sei que vocês estão no meio do oceano, mas também gosto que mostrem as vossas belas paisagens  e eu quero ver neve!!!




Sim é verdade.

Esta foto que tenho no meu perfil aqui no fórum foi tirada por mim a 10-03-2013...


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

Resumo do dia de hoje em PDL: Muita nebulosidade em termos gerais mas com algumas, poucas, abertas ao longo do dia. Esporadicamente ocorreram aguaceiros fortes e breves com vento moderado a forte. Isto que descrevi aconteceu novamente há poucos minutos.


----------



## lserpa (9 Jan 2016 às 21:44)

Na Horta o dia apresentou-se com céu encoberto aguaceiros e períodos de chuva durante o decorrer do dia. Houve também alguns episódios de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mas de pouca duração. Nas últimas 24h tenho registados 14mm de acumulação, a temperatura na minha zona de observação nunca excedeu os 14,5°c. 
Neste momento sigo com 12,8°c, 90% de humidade, vento oeste moderado e chuva fraca, inferior a 1mm/h. Qnh 1009


----------



## lserpa (10 Jan 2016 às 00:56)

Sigo já com 16,9mm de acumulado, a pressão baixou entretanto para os 1007hpa


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 11:18)

A depressão e o respetivo cavado aproximam-se trazendo muita humidade:






Nota ainda para a atividade elétrica:






Como escrevi num outro tópico, o cavado voltará a trazer para o arquipélago o rio atmosférico que neste momento está sobre o G. Oriental:
















---

Pelo satélite, há bolsas de precipitação severa...






... havendo células cujo topo facilmente se distingue da restante mancha nebulosa:


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 19:08)




----------



## faroeste (10 Jan 2016 às 20:47)

Aviso Meteorológico 7/2016
10, Janeiro de 2016 às 19:31
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:

*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 23UTC de 2016-01-11 e as 09UTC de 12-01-2016

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 14UTC de 2016-01-11 e as 23UTC de 11-01-2016

*** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 15UTC de 2016-01-11 e as 09UTC de 12-01-2016

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 08UTC de 2016-01-11 e as 15UTC de 11-01-2016

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 16UTC de 2016-01-11 e as 12UTC de 12-01-2016

Direcção de leste.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

Nacional vs Benfica na choupana interrompido pelo nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Azathoth (10 Jan 2016 às 21:30)

david 6 disse:


> Nacional vs Benfica na choupana interrompido pelo nevoeiro cerrado



Moro no Funchal e o estádio é bem visível (num dia normal) do sítio da minha residência. Neste momento se têm os holofotes ligados lá do estádio nem parece pois nem se vê clarão nenhum. Quem está à espera que o jogo continue sugiro dedicar-se a outra coisa ou a ir dormir. 

E já que se fala deste assunto não percebo porque é que os jogos lá não se fazem de dia pois à noite o nevoeiro é muito mais comum. Hoje durante o dia todo o estádio esteve bem visível.


----------



## Azathoth (10 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

Nem quero pensar no frio que deve fazer lá para cima na Choupana neste momento,


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (10 Jan 2016 às 21:49)

Boas! Aqui no blog tenho uma reportagem fotográfica da neve na montanha mais alta de Portugal! Um natal fresco... uma magia na montanha! http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Azathoth disse:


> Moro no Funchal e o estádio é bem visível (num dia normal) do sítio da minha residência. Neste momento se têm os holofotes ligados lá do estádio nem parece pois nem se vê clarão nenhum. Quem está à espera que o jogo continue sugiro dedicar-se a outra coisa ou a ir dormir.
> 
> E já que se fala deste assunto não percebo porque é que os jogos lá não se fazem de dia pois à noite o nevoeiro é muito mais comum. Hoje durante o dia todo o estádio esteve bem visível.




pois também não percebo a mania de meteram os jogos da choupana de noite, esta época já é prai a 3x que acontece, se já sabem que as condições atmosféricas são estas na choupana, devia meter os jogos logo durante a tarde... o jogo foi mesmo adiado, o nevoeiro não cedeu


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 00:55)

mcpa disse:


> Sim é verdade.
> 
> Esta foto que tenho no meu perfil aqui no fórum foi tirada por mim a 10-03-2013...


E não tens nada recente? É a isso que me refiro. Eu sei que neva lá, mas gostava de ver mais...

Obrigada pela partilha, @Azorean Storm Buster


----------



## lserpa (11 Jan 2016 às 00:58)

Está última semana o pico esteve muito escondido. Mas hoje tinha neve acima dos 1800 metros mais ou menos. Sim, tem tido neve persistente


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (11 Jan 2016 às 01:10)

vamm disse:


> E não tens nada recente? É a isso que me refiro. Eu sei que neva lá, mas gostava de ver mais...
> 
> Obrigada pela partilha, @Azorean Storm Buster


Se por acaso cair um nevão este inverno a cotas baixas, vou ao Pico para fazer a minha reportagem  Já que este ano anda com tantos extremos, quem sabe..  Mas diga-se de passagem que amanhã também deverá nevar durante a manhã e tarde mais ou menos a partir dos 1400/1500 m! Mas a subida das temperaturas com a passagem com a corrente vinda de latitudes inferiores associada a muita chuva irá derreter a neve... Bom para quem vive no Pico e quer ver cair neve, mau para quem quer tirar fotografias sem estar na montanha..


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2016 às 01:26)

Logo será certamente complicado...






Muita nebulosidade (não convectiva) média/alta no G. Ocidental:






Imagem feia do MPE (00:45 UTC):






Muita atividade elétrica ao longo da frente fria:






Agora é esperar pelas frentes quentes:


----------



## lserpa (11 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Sigo com chuva fraca continua desde as 08:00,vento nw moderado e 9ºc


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2016 às 16:59)

lserpa disse:


> Sigo com chuva fraca continua desde as 08:00,vento nw moderado e 9ºc








Infelizmente o produto mais definido (que se baseia nas propriedades físicas das nuvens) não está disponível à noite (e atualmente está com falhas). Dava muito jeito.


----------



## lserpa (11 Jan 2016 às 18:30)

Acabo de fazer uma leitura vertical de temperatura desde os 900 metros, aos 0 metros. 
Medidos no terreno e em movimento.
Aos 900 metros estão 4 graus, 800 metros, 5 graus, 600 metros 6 graus, 500 metros 7 graus, 400 metros 8 graus, 300 metros 10 graus, 0 metros 9 graus. Os 10 graus foram registados no vale dos Flamengos. Nota também para o vento, aos 900 metros está consideravelmente mais calmo do que à superfície.
Temperaturas registadas por instrumento analógico.  Conclusão: pequena inversão detetada.
 A chuva em altitude é moderada.


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2016 às 19:10)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (11 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

É próprio de uma frente quente o ar que se lhe segue ser mais quente que o anterior. Se as temperaturas estão tão baixas, suponho que ainda não tenha passado... daí a precipitação fraca à superfície (e devido à orografia, moderada em altitude)... Para quando uma mudança?


----------



## mcpa (11 Jan 2016 às 20:47)

vamm disse:


> E não tens nada recente? É a isso que me refiro. Eu sei que neva lá, mas gostava de ver mais...
> 
> Obrigada pela partilha, @Azorean Storm Buster



Ah ok, não tinha percebido! 

Não tenho nada mais recente. Sou de S. Miguel e esta foi a única vez que fui ao Pico e fui brindada com este fantástico cenário... lindo!!!


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 20:49)

mcpa disse:


> Ah ok, não tinha percebido!
> 
> Não tenho nada mais recente. Sou de S. Miguel e esta foi a única vez que fui ao Pico e fui brindada com este fantástico cenário... lindo!!!


Abençoado, não é? 
Não sei se há muitos membros do Pico ou de alguma ilha mais próxima e que tenham uma boa vista para lá, mas era muito interessante mostrarem mais das ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (11 Jan 2016 às 20:59)

vamm disse:


> Abençoado, não é?
> Não sei se há muitos membros do Pico ou de alguma ilha mais próxima e que tenham uma boa vista para lá, mas era muito interessante mostrarem mais das ilhas.


Sou do Faial, por exemplo hoje a cota esteve aos 1400/1500 e com a quantidade de precipitação que caiu, deve ter um acumulado descomunal!! Pena que a cota irá subir e a chuva vai continuar...


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Jan 2016 às 21:12)

Está muito frio, o termómetro do carro media 8ºC, mas com o vento moderado que se faz sentir a temperatura parece muito mais baixa.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (11 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

Uma noite fria... mas, para além da temperatura baixa, é a sensação de frio, devida ao vento. Esta noite, a sensação térmica de quem sai à rua e se sujeita ao vento situa-se nos:

1ºC em Santa Cruz das Flores
6ºC na Horta
2ºC em Angra do Heroísmo
8ºC em Ponta Delgada,

apesar de a temperatura atual ser de:

9ºC em Santa Cruz das Flores
12ºC na Horta
10ºC em Angra do Heroísmo
12ºC em Ponta Delgada

A sensação térmica mínima prevista para esta madrugada será de:

1ºC em Santa Cruz das Flores
2ºC na Horta
0ºC em Angra do Heroísmo
6ºC em Ponta Delgada

Fonte: accuweather.com (informação disponibilizada às 21h48 de 11/01/2016)


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2016 às 23:55)

Até agora nada de especial em termos de atividade convectiva...







Nota ainda para as rajadas de vento moderadas ocasionais em PDL.

---

Às 18:00 UTC era este o ponto da situação:






Há pouco passou uma célula mais desenvolvida entre os Grs. Ocidental e Central...






Uma coisa é certa. Não acho que esteja a cair a chuva modelada quer pelo GFS...






... quer pelo ECM:






Vai-se ver. Este é um evento lento que decorrerá durante a madrugada e manhã. Mas pessoalmente já esperava algo mais. Os britânicos indicam uma linha de instabilidade no G. Oriental amanhã:


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 00:03)

Orion disse:


> Vai-se ver. Este é um evento lento que decorrerá durante a madrugada e manhã. Mas pessoalmente já esperava algo mais.


 também esperava algo mais a esta hora!! Ao contrário disso, abriu-se uma clareira. No satélite mostra uma nova banda nebulosa a entrar, até agora aumentou o vento, espero que com ela venha a tal precipitação. O icon parecia muito prometedor no acumulado, mas até agora, não está próximo do até agora ocorrido. 8mm


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

lserpa disse:


> O icon parecia muito prometedor no acumulado, mas até agora, não está próximo do até agora ocorrido. 8mm



Se queres chuva forte para aí, o ICON não é o melhor (não modela muita chuva para o G. Central) . Em teoria não está muito mal (estando a maior parte da chuva no mar):











Acho que nem vale a pena seguir o Hirlam:






O modelo a seguir é o AROME


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 00:14)

Orion disse:


> Se queres chuva forte para aí, o ICON não é o melhor (não modela muita chuva para o G. Central) . Em teoria não está muito mal (estando a maior parte da chuva no mar):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Para ser franco, o arome até agora não está muito errado lol. Acertou no intervalo da precipitação pelo menos  seria de valor se acertasse no resto


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 00:22)

Nem de propósito, novo evento de chuva, deste feita pressionou a temperatura, estava com 12,2°c, em 2 minutos desceu para os 11,6°c. 4 minutos registo já  1mm...


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 00:35)

16 minutos e 2,1mm acumulados


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 00:39)

lserpa disse:


> 16 minutos e 2,1mm acumulados


Agora nos 3,1mm


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 00:44)

4,2mm e chove forte  isto em apenas 20 minutos entretanto 5,2!! 6.3mm já!! Finalmente!!


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 00:52)

Em PDL chuva fraca a moderada e com rajadas muito apreciáveis de vento. Vendo a animação do Eumetsat a convecção é dispersa mas de muito curta duração.

Não deixa de ter piada que chove mais no Nordeste do que nos locais onde há aviso laranja:






O outro ponto relevante é a possibilidade de trovoada no G. Central:

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1156156217742708


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 00:53)

30 minutos depois e vai já nos 7.3mm, o que corresponde a um racio de quase 15mm/h. Ainda assim inferior ao aviso em vigor.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 00:56)

Amanhã o arquipélago será afetado uma frente quente quase estacionária:






A parte engraçada tem a ver com a localização das ilhas. O G. Ocidental ficará no lado frio (à frente da frente quente):

Vila do Corvo: 09ºC / 12ºC

Santa Cruz das Flores: 09ºC / 12ºC

Já o G. Oriental estará no lado quente (atrás da frente quente):

Ponta Delgada: 11ºC / 17C

Vila do Porto: 13ºC / 17ºC


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 00:57)

8.4mm e o meu higrómetro/termómetro deu o fanico! Lol mais uma despesa


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Jan 2016 às 01:47)

Estas semanas seguidas de mau tempo não são nada normais... Como questionei o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques sobre isso, aproveito para deixar aqui o link do questionário a que respondeu favoravelmente.
http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/
Bons acompanhamentos e...uma noite de rega bem passada


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Jan 2016 às 03:46)

Boa Noite

Por aqui chove bem há algum tempo e temos tido progressivamente ao longo da noite um agravar do estado do tempo ... O vento está mais calmo mas a precipitação tem vindo a ser persistente ...


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 11:23)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Estas semanas seguidas de mau tempo não são nada normais... Como questionei o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques sobre isso, aproveito para deixar aqui o link do questionário a que respondeu favoravelmente.
> http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/
> Bons acompanhamentos e...uma noite de rega bem passada


Um produto de qualidade superior!! Boa iniciativa


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2016 às 12:12)

Diamantino Henriques é um bom profissional. Durante uns anos foi membro discreto mas participativo aqui do fórum antes de mudar de funções. Imagino que continue a passar aqui com regularidade, pena não suceder mais vezes com profissionais do IPMA e de outras entidades. Gosto do dinamismo da página do IPMA Açores e do acompanhamento de situações que por vezes vejo por ex. na RTP Açores. Longe do que acho perfeito, mas melhor que vejo aqui no continente. Há todo um potencial bastante inexplorado por parte de organismos oficiais nestes tempos de tecnologia, redes sociais, smartphones, comunicação instantânea. Nem é preciso inventar a roda ou ir longe procurar ideias e modelos, basta olhar aqui para o lado em Espanha, onde acordaram tarde mas num ano ou dois conseguiram criar uma presença muito informativa e dinâmica.

E @Azorean Storm Buster,  parabéns pelo entrevista. A sugestão que faço sempre é que quando na Net ou redes sociais se tem audiência, tem que se ter a responsabilidade que isso implica. Ter sempre muita ponderação no que se transmite. Nos últimos anos vi nascer muitas coisas nesta área da meteo que são meras caças aos likes, há até quem entre em completo desespero se a meteorologia está monótona e isso não lhes permitir o exagero, espalhafato e likes. A audiência conquista-se lentamente, com trabalho, qualidade e ponderação.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

Ainda bem que acharam interessante esta iniciativa. Na minha perspetiva, o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques é um completo conhecedor na matéria e um excelente comunicador. Se considerar que tenho mais questões para fazer num futuro, mais ou menos distante, talvez, quem sabe. Fiquei contente com a favorabilidade do Dr em responder.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 13:43)

Bom, fazendo um resumo das estações do IPMA. Nas Flores, chuva moderada e contínua:






O Nordeste acabou por ser o local surpresa:






Muito ar frio no G. Ocidental que está a contrastar com os restantes (ilhas das Flores):








Orion disse:


> Acho que nem vale a pena seguir o Hirlam:



Inicialmente critiquei o Hirlam mas a nebulosidade/chuva de facto afetou mais o G. Ocidental.

Pelo satélite a convecção não foi muito intensa (mas acredito que tenha sido muito dispersa e recorrente mas de curta duração tendo isto aumentado os acumulados). Os núcleos mais significativos foram dispersos:


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

Hoje o dia mantém-se cinzento e com períodos de chuva. Hoje o acumulado é notoriamente superior ao de ontem.
Não vai ficar por aqui, ainda falta a passagem da frente fria, o que deverá acontecer esta noite e consequentemente fará com que haja uma nova descida da temperatura. Desta vez a ISO 0 (850hpa) não deverá chegar ao grupo central, mas andará bem próxima. Apenas deverá nevar no topo da montanha do Pico.
O gradiente vertical da temperatura será bastante espaçado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui tivemos alguns aguaceiros moderados agora na parte da tarde mas o tempo acalmou bastante desde a noite de ontem ... O vento também aumentou hoje mas acalmou novamente com a vinda da precipitação ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Jan 2016 às 18:55)

Gostaria mesmo de perceber qual a dinâmica que é ativada no Nordeste, por vezes. Em 2 de setembro de 2015, tivemos 231,6 mm em 6 horas, com vento, julgo eu (corrijam-me se estiver errado) do quadrande SE e ontem, contra todas as expectativas, tivemos registo de 91,9 mm em 9 horas, com vento, segundo o que previa pelo menos (não confirmei nessas horas com as observações do IPMA) também SE, embora depois rodando para S e SW. Eventos extremos, imprevisíveis, mas com este aspeto em comum.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Jan 2016 às 20:12)

Relembrando que esta madrugada se registou no Nordeste chuva por vezes forte, com o máximo horário de 33,2 mm em 1 hora, e 91,9 mm em 6 horas.
Estive a pensar, e dando um começo de um possível debate sobre a questão orográfica... Vou estar atento às próximas horas no Nordeste, pois poderá verificar-se novamente esta noite um evento da mesma natureza que ontem (embora provavelmente menos intenso).
Verifica-se, desde as 10 horas UTC, a formação contínua de uma massa de nuvens com topo relativamente elevado (últimas 3 imagens). Esta formação ocorreu num ambiente em que o mid shear esteve praticamente nulo, o que talvez possa ter ajudado a elevar um pouco mais as nuvens que se desenvolveram graças à influência do relevo e altitude da ilha. Ora, para as primeiras horas desta noite este mid shear deverá continuar quase nulo, o que, com o aumento da humidade aos níveis médios-baixos (700 hpa), poderá ajudar a desenvolver esse efeito.
Para além disso, está prevista uma tendência de aumento da humidade relativa aos 2 metros, o qual já se verifica, situando-se, contudo, ainda numa percentagem inferior à desta madrugada. Quanto ao vento, está com uma velocidade aproximada à da noite passada, o que poderá ser (ou não) uma variável comum ao referido episódio de chuva intensa.
Poderão ser algumas achegas...


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 20:15)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Gostaria mesmo de perceber qual a dinâmica que é ativada no Nordeste, por vezes. Em 2 de setembro de 2015, tivemos 231,6 mm em 6 horas, com vento, julgo eu (corrijam-me se estiver errado) do quadrande SE e ontem, contra todas as expectativas, tivemos registo de 91,9 mm em 9 horas, com vento, segundo o que previa pelo menos (não confirmei nessas horas com as observações do IPMA) também SE, embora depois rodando para S e SW. Eventos extremos, imprevisíveis, mas com este aspeto em comum.



Na minha opinião...

Se vires a animação no Eumetsat dinâmico, durante o dia de hoje as montanhas da ponta este de S. Miguel perturbaram o ar. São montanhas altas o suficiente para levantar o ar mas não são altas o suficiente para reter toda a chuva. O rasto de condensação foi óbvio e persistente:











Isto é bem visível na imagem principal da página do facebook do IPMA mesmo com bom tempo. São ondas gravitacionais:

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt

A sudoeste do Nordeste há uma pequena cordilheira montanhosa:






Na perspetiva de um nordestino...


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 20:40)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Ora, para as primeiras horas desta noite este mid shear deverá continuar quase nulo, o que, com o aumento da humidade aos níveis médios-baixos (700 hpa), poderá ajudar a desenvolver esse efeito.



É ao contrário. Quanto maior for a velocidade das correntes húmidas pior. Se o ar estiver parado ou mover-se lentamente como é que haverá chuva orográfica intensa?

---

Fui rever o que escrevi anteriormente e as coisas fazem sentido mas não como publiquei anteriormente. A chuva mais intensa ocorreu por volta das 3 da manhã. Nessa altura não havia rasto muito óbvio porque o vento era de Sudoeste:






Mas a relação entre ventos e chuva não é muito linear. Basta ver o registo da estação:






Tendo em conta que o Nordeste fica ao lado da maior cordilheia e a que está a sudoeste, em teoria, será a que afeta mais, os grandes acumulados de sul não fazem muito sentido. Melhor seria saber a direção do vento em graus.

De qualquer das formas já se fica avisado. Correntes de sul e sudoeste são propícias a grandes acumulados. Foi provavelmente essa a razão da sua instalação lá.


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 20:57)

Se formos a ver bem, a Povoação com o vento no quadrante sul e companhia é um óptimo ponto de convergência e ao mesmo tempo uma catapulta enorme! Creio que esse fator orográfico é o ponto principal


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

Orion disse:


> É ao contrário. Quanto maior for a velocidade das correntes húmidas pior. Se o ar estiver parado ou mover-se lentamente como é que haverá chuva orográfica intensa?


O vento não pode estar parado, senão não havia dinâmica nenhuma. O meu raciocínio foi: o vento precisa de estar numa velocidade adequada. Nem fraco, obviamente, nem muito intenso, senão, a meu ver, fragmentaria o processo de ascensão do ar húmido. Dito mais explicitamente: precisa de ter uma velocidade suficiente para subir, mas quando o desvio do vento derivado da ascensão forçada do ar na serra acaba, a partir de dada altitude, o vento toma a sua trajetória "normal" (no sentido horizontal, e não vertical). Logo não faria sentido nenhum que fosse demasiado forte, sob pena de a energia cinética exercida horizontalmente pelo vento "decapitar" a ascensão do ar/a formação da nuvem. Até porque gostaria também de perceber porque é que em dias de vento muito forte ou tempestuoso, com condições semelhantes noutros factores, não me recordo de dilúvios de origem orográfica. Mas se houver alguma fórmula a esse respeito, gostaria de a conhecer, porque é um fenómeno que me interessa muito.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

lserpa disse:


> Se formos a ver bem, a Povoação com o vento no quadrante sul e companhia é um óptimo ponto de convergência e ao mesmo tempo uma catapulta enorme! Creio que esse fator orográfico é o ponto principal


É como se tivesse sido feito de propósito pela natureza.. como se vê bem na imagem que o @Orion publicou, de São Miguel, todo o ar que entra na vila da Povoação vinda de Sul não encontra outra saída senão subir. Cercado de Leste, Oeste e Norte, o vento não tem outra alternativa.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Nem fraco, obviamente, nem muito intenso, senão, a meu ver, fragmentaria o processo de ascensão do ar húmido.



Não há fragmentação nenhuma. O vento ao ser forçado a subir a montanha perde alguma velocidade. E quanto mais depressa o ar subir mais forte será a convecção.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Dito mais explicitamente: precisa de ter uma velocidade suficiente para subir, mas quando o desvio do vento derivado da ascensão forçada do ar na serra acaba, a partir de dada altitude, o vento toma a sua trajetória "normal" (no sentido horizontal, e não vertical).



O vento não toma a sua direção original. Há o surgimento de turbilhões para restabelecer a circulação 'normal' do ar:








Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Logo não faria sentido nenhum que fosse demasiado forte, sob pena de a energia cinética exercida horizontalmente pelo vento "decapitar" a ascensão do ar/a formação da nuvem.



Quando o ar sobe, força o que está mais acima a subir. As consequências posteriores dependem das restantes condições atmosféricas. As montanhas não se movem. Portanto, enquanto o fluxo se mantiver com as mesmas condições haverá ali uma constante condensação. Mesmo que o vento acima seja muito forte continuará a haver condensação. As nuvens podem é ficar muito esticadas e não crescerem muito verticalmente (e se reparares na imagem a nuvem está torta mas chove na mesma):






O cisalhamento decapita a convecção fraca (que de si não dura muito). As tempestades severas precisam de cisalhamento intenso e de fortes correntes ascendentes.

Faço referência ocasionalmente a isto. Os Açores não têm insolação e muito menos orografia suficiente para gerar trovoada e/ou nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical. Só sistemas frontais e depressões. Neste dia não houve trovoada. Nem mesmo com 2431 de CAPE e -5.5 de LI:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-julho-2015.8312/page-6#post-497936



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Até porque gostaria também de perceber porque é que em dias de vento muito forte ou tempestuoso, com condições semelhantes noutros factores, não me recordo de dilúvios de origem orográfica.



Correntes de sudoeste/sul, com elevado conteúdo de água precipitável e ar tendencialmente muito saturado. Ventos fortes são aconselháveis mas o dilúvio na Terceira no ano passado indica que mesmo a orografia pode gerar instabilidade local e persistente (e há sempre os factores inesperados na meteorologia):






Sistemas frontais de oeste nem sempre captam o ar húmido de sul. Daí que pode haver frentes frias  e depressões fortes mas não despejam a mesma quantidade de água.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Jan 2016 às 22:14)

Obrigado pela ex


Orion disse:


> Não há fragmentação nenhuma. O vento ao ser forçado a subir a montanha perde alguma velocidade. E quanto mais depressa o ar subir mais forte será a convecção.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2016 às 23:41)

Bem, agora falando de dados em concreto, sigo já com um acumulado em 24horas de 56mm, como disse à bocado, já temos afrente a passar cá pelo Faial. 
A leitura é das 22:30 no período compreendido das últimas 24horas.
Edit: dados da minha estação.


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 00:01)

Por cá pelo Faial já estamos quase fora da frente fria. Apesar do seu deslocamento muito lento, deverá deixar de nos afetar lá por volta das 0400AZT








Segundo GFS a frente enfraquecerá à medida que vai atravessando o grupo central.
No slide do GFS das 1800z relativo às 0500AZT o Faial já estará em pós frontal.




Perante isto deverá ser de esperar alguns aguaceiros fracos e provavelmente o sol irá fazer uma visita após uma ausência de 48horas 
Gráfico Ipma precipitação acumulada Faial.


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 00:21)

Consultei também a saída do Arome das 1200UTC de hoje e até não fugiu muito ao que realmente se passou nas últimas 6horas, embora o acumulado das últimas 3 horas tenha na realidade sido ligeiramente superior. Isto para o Faial, agora não sei até que ponto acertou no resto da região!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Jan 2016 às 01:27)

lserpa disse:


> Consultei também a saída do Arome das 1200UTC de hoje e até não fugiu muito ao que realmente se passou nas últimas 6horas, embora o acumulado das últimas 3 horas tenha na realidade sido ligeiramente superior. Isto para o Faial, agora não sei até que ponto acertou no resto da região!


Acompanhei o AROME e realmente o AROME acertou na tendência de o grupo ocidental ser afetado durante mais tempo pela precipitação do que o central. No entanto, não previu o dilúvio no Nordeste (embora previsse um pouco mais de precipitação para um período de 3 horas), ao contrário do que aconteceu em setembro de 2015.


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 13:46)

Comunicado IPMA para os próximos dias


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 15:52)

Está a acontecer uma frontogénese mesmo aqui por cima! A massa de ar frio está a chocar com a massa de ar quente da depressão a sul e por consequência o ar quente está a subir e a formar a frente! O vento frio está forte o suficiente para que as condições de criação se mantenham.


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 16:01)

Fiz um pequeno vídeo e tirei duas fotos, onde dá para se ter a ideia da frontogénese. Na montanha do Pico e no sotavento da mesma, já está a ocorrer precipitação.


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 16:27)

Desculpem ter de ser filmado pelo telemóvel, mas é o que se arranja... Aqui dá para perceber bem a formação da frente.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Jan 2016 às 17:25)

Vamos ter um cavamento relativamente intenso, ainda muito confuso nos modelos. A variação de atualização para atualização ainda é um bocado significativa. No entanto, de acordo com o comunicado IPMA que o @lserpa divulgou aqui, mostro mais algumas evidências de que esta depressão não deverá ser para menosprezar. A nível de precipitação, poderemos ter novamente condições para precipitação orográfica intensa no Nordeste, nomeadamente. Ao nível do vento, parece estar tudo muito incerto, dependendo do cavamento que a depressão adquirir. No entanto, há uma tendência para este cavamento acontecer mais cedo do que se previa, e para haver rajadas temporariamente na ordem dos 90 a 100 km/h em São Miguel, e provavelmente na zona leste do grupo central... Esperando desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 18:15)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Vamos ter um cavamento relativamente intenso, ainda muito confuso nos modelos. A variação de atualização para atualização ainda é um bocado significativa. No entanto, de acordo com o comunicado IPMA que o @lserpa divulgou aqui, mostro mais algumas evidências de que esta depressão não deverá ser para menosprezar. A nível de precipitação, poderemos ter novamente condições para precipitação orográfica intensa no Nordeste, nomeadamente. Ao nível do vento, parece estar tudo muito incerto, dependendo do cavamento que a depressão adquirir. No entanto, há uma tendência para este cavamento acontecer mais cedo do que se previa, e para haver rajadas temporariamente na ordem dos 90 a 100 km/h em São Miguel, e provavelmente na zona leste do grupo central... Esperando desenvolvimentos.



Nas cartas do fórum só precisas de clicar no 'Imgur.com'. Na janela subsequente clicas no BBCode - à direita - (copia automaticamente) e depois basta colar aqui.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Jan 2016 às 18:17)

Boa Tarde

Aqui por Angra neste momento tudo calmo com um dia quase isento de precipitação ... Aguardemos as próximas horas e a vinda de mais esta depressão ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Jan 2016 às 19:32)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Aqui por Angra neste momento tudo calmo com um dia quase isento de precipitação ... Aguardemos as próximas horas e a vinda de mais esta depressão ...


E por aí também um frio cortante?


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 19:33)

Bom, acho que o melhor é esperar pelas previsões de amanhã de manhã. O GFS 12z (no outro tópico abordei o 6z) lá conseguiu meter mais lenha para a fogueira (nem é na pior altura mas pode auxiliar a gerar aguaceiros localmente muito intensos):











Mas há que ser positivo. Pode tudo passar ao lado


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 20:09)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPQVJNSVZ1VGNyX0NZc0V1eHpISlhkakJ6bkE0/view?pref=2&pli=1

---

Tendo em conta os dados do GFS, a trovoada, a ocorrer, não será severa (e ocorrerá no flanco sudeste da depressão/furacão). Contudo, na sua curta duração poderão haver aguaceiros excessivos, não ficando eu admirado se ultrapassassem largamente os 20/25 milímetros horários. Mas ainda falta algum tempo. Mais certezas só com novas atualizações.

Mensagem corrigida.


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

Tempestade subtropical e não tropical. É um sistema híbrido. 

NHC will initiate advisories on Subtropical Storm Alex, located over the far eastern Atlantic Ocean, at 4 pm EST/2100 UTC.
https://twitter.com/NHC_Atlantic

1º aviso às 21 utc.
Ainda bem, que assim temos todo o knowhow e arsenal do NHC para prever o que se passará.


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2016 às 20:36)

Já saiu o aviso, maior problema é a precipitação.


*HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND: Gale force winds are expected to begin over portions of
Azores by late Thursday or early Friday.

RAINFALL: Alex is expected to produce total rain accumulations of
3 to 5 inches over the Azores through Friday, with possible
isolated maximum amounts of 7 inches. These rains may produce
life-threatening flash floods and mud slides.*













> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 132031
> TCPAT1
> 
> ...






> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 132032
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

Vince disse:


> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> WIND: Gale force winds are expected to begin over portions of
> Azores by late Thursday or early Friday.
> ...


@Vince, agora esse "life-threatening" assustou um pouco, pessoalmente.. espero que não aconteça nada na zona leste de São Miguel, porque o vento será de SE/S/SW


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

*Ciclone tropical Alex deve atingir Açores na noite de quinta-feira - IPMA*

 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) informou hoje que o ciclone tropical Alex deve atingir os Açores no final do dia de quinta-feira, situação que pode originar fenómenos extremos de chuva, vento e agitação marítima. http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Jan 2016 às 21:52)

Azorean Storm Buster algum frio mas não tanto como há alguns dias atrás ...

Aqui fica o comunicado do IPMA


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPQVJNSVZ1VGNyX0NZc0V1eHpISlhkakJ6bkE0/view?pref=2&pli=1


Por este aviso do NHC o centro será mesmo no Grupo Central ... Esperemos que não aconteça nada de grave mas já estamos habituados a estes fenómenos extremos da natureza ...


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

Bem, isto promete, não vou dispensar ver que o Arome nos reserva da saída de amanhã!


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2016 às 22:02)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Vince, agora esse "life-threatening" assustou um pouco, pessoalmente.. espero que não aconteça nada na zona leste de São Miguel, porque o vento será de SE/S/SW



Ao início da tarde já tinha visto o GFDL (um modelo de alta resolução para ciclones tropicais, tal como o HRWF) e tinha bastante precipitação acumulada. Era para fazer uma análise e falar nisso mas entretanto o NHC foi mais rápido do que esperava, pensei que esperassem até madrugada a ver se a convecção se mantinha.

O NHC costuma fazer um blend de modelos quanto a intensidade e trajecto mas na precipitação tende a referir o cenário mais extremo do conjunto de modelos, ou pelo menos uma média dos mais extremos.


*GFDL: (em cm=10mm)*






*HWRF*


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Ciclone tropical Alex deve atingir Açores na noite de quinta-feira - IPMA*
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) informou hoje que o ciclone tropical Alex deve atingir os Açores no final do dia de quinta-feira, situação que pode originar fenómenos extremos de chuva, vento e agitação marítima. http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


Lá está está gente a ser mais papista que o papa! Já vem dizer que é uma tempestade tropical! Sensacionalismo.... Puro e duro


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2016 às 22:07)

lserpa disse:


> Lá está está gente a ser mais papista que o papa! Já vem dizer que é uma tempestade tropical! Sensacionalismo.... Puro e duro



Foi um lapso do IPMA ao referir tropical em vez de subtropical, mas é basicamente indiferente neste contexto.


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 22:12)

Fica a nota! É um evento raríssimo nesta época do ano! Apenas 4 desde 1850!


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 22:33)

O Alex já fechou o seu centro e definiu um bonito olho! Pelo menos no centro a condição é especialmente tropical. Creio que deverá ser por pouco tempo, pela rota que leva, rapidamente entrará em águas frias..


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2016 às 22:37)

Bonito output de alguns sensores de satélite que hoje em dia existem, neste caso o GPM (NASA&JAXA) lançado em Fevereiro do ano passado, que tem um radar especial a bordo.

A low pressure center located 1100 miles southwest of the Azores has been monitored by the National Hurricane Center (NHC) for possible development into a non-tropical or tropical storm. This low was producing winds of over 52 kts (60 mph). The Atlantic hurricane season runs from June through November so a tropical storm developing this early in the year would be unusual but not unprecented.

The GPM core observatory satellite had an excellent daytime look at this area of disturbed weather on January 13, 2016 at 1201 UTC. GPM's Microwave Imager (GMI) and Dual-Frequency Precipitation Radar (DPR) unveiled the rainfall pattern around this low pressure center. Precipitation derived from DPR showed that rain was heaviest in an intense band of storms east of the low's center of circulation. Rain in a few powerful storms was measured falling at a rate of over 94 mm (3.7 inches) per hour. A 3-D examination of the precipitation within this band by GPM's radar (DPR Ku band) found that some storm tops were reaching heights of almost 12.5 km (7.8 miles).
http://pmm.nasa.gov/extreme-weather/gpm-views-atlantic-low-monitored-national-hurricane-center​


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 22:46)

Vince disse:


> Bonito output de alguns sensores de satélite que hoje em dia existem, neste caso o GPM (NASA&JAXA) lançado em Fevereiro do ano passado, que tem um radar especial a bordo.


Fantástico, que qualidade!! Obrigado @Vince por partilhares o link


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 23:12)

Tendo em conta a situação sinótica...






... e olhando para o GFS 18z, continua a haver o potencial para trovoada. O SBCAPE e o MLCAPE são significativos. O cisalhamento tenderá a ser fraco. A atmosfera mais baixa parece estar próximo da estabilidade mas os ventos deverão ter ainda força suficiente para originar convecção. As eventuais trovoadas deverão ser de curta duração. Tendo em conta que na zona haverá muita água precipitável, as correntes ascendentes tenderão a ficar mais fracas. Contudo, o mesmo não se aplica no caminho para baixo. Como tal, para além da possibilidade de chuva local muito forte, que já abordei, há também a possibilidade da ocorrência de fenómenos severos de vento (_downbursts_).


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

um sistema bastante pequeno como tinha que ser dadas as condições que há... vai ser uma questão de pontaria porque pode cair tudo no mar.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2016 às 23:28)

11 anos depois do Epsilon... temos o Alex.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

Orion disse:


> Tendo em conta a situação sinótica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorei a explicação! Obrigado por partilhares connosco. Já agora, a teu ver, se a previsão geral dos modelos for de rajadas na ordem dos 90 a 100 km/h, se ocorrerem downbursts, e tendo em conta a variabilidade da rajada máxima possível em relação à rajada "Média", até que velocidade apontarias a rajada máxima?


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 23:31)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Adorei a explicação! Obrigado por partilhares connosco. Já agora, a teu ver, se a previsão geral dos modelos for de rajadas na ordem dos 90 a 100 km/h, se ocorrerem downbursts, e tendo em conta a variabilidade da rajada máxima possível em relação à rajada "Média", até que velocidade apontarias a rajada máxima?



Isso aí já me transcende


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Jan 2016 às 23:51)

IPMA fala em 100 kmh de vento médio.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 23:52)

Orion disse:


> Tendo em conta a situação sinótica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na componente do tempo severo só falta acrescentar a helicidade fraca:






Não conta para a geração de uma supercélula. Como não tenho a certeza se é suficiente para um tornado fraco/tromba d'água fraca tendo em conta as outras variáveis não expresso a minha opinião


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 00:01)

Este é o ponto de vista do Arome no que diz a rajada máxima.


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

Para o grupo central também não ficaria nada atrás do oriental


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 00:29)

lserpa disse:


> Para o grupo central também não ficaria nada atrás do oriental


Bem, atirando valores possíveis... poderemos ter, neste contexto, alguma rajada superior a 120 km/h / 130 km/h...


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 00:31)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Bem, atirando valores possíveis... poderemos ter, neste contexto, alguma rajada superior a 120 km/h / 130 km/h...


Sim, não se descarta nada nesta fase! É uma hipótese...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 00:35)

Mas estive a ver agora o GFS 18 UTC e é um verdadeiro balde de água fria lol


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

Por aqui temos um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento mas nada de muito significativo ...


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 00:39)

Mas como já te disse, @Azorean Storm Buster neste cenário, um modelo não basta, cada um vai puxar para o que lhe parece mais favorável! Daí eventuais discrepâncias.


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 00:47)

lserpa disse:


> Mas como já te disse, @Azorean Storm Buster neste cenário, um modelo não basta, cada um vai puxar para o que lhe parece mais favorável! Daí eventuais discrepâncias.


Olha, vi o GFS das 18 e não vejo discrepância relativamente ao arome! O arome que postei é referente à rajada e o GFS vento sustentado, o qual não refere a rajada.


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Jan 2016 às 01:09)

Estou curioso pelas saídas 06z de amanhã.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 01:26)

lserpa disse:


> Mas como já te disse, @Azorean Storm Buster neste cenário, um modelo não basta, cada um vai puxar para o que lhe parece mais favorável! Daí eventuais discrepâncias.


Fui ao Windguru, têm lá rajada no GFS das 18h UTC. Rajadas para São Miguel da ordem dos 87 km/h


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 01:27)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Fui ao Windguru, têm lá rajada no GFS das 18h UTC. Rajadas para São Miguel da ordem dos 87 km/h


Nao descartando a razão que o windguru possa ter, mas raramente acerta na rajada


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 01:34)

lserpa disse:


> Nao descartando a razão que o windguru possa ter, mas raramente acerta na rajada


Pois, além disso são rajadas "da ordem dos... " e não rajadas máximas


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 01:49)

O windguru utiliza o GFS e tenta colocá-lo à escala da localidade x, ora, num sistema destas características e tão pequeno em área, creio que vai falhar redondamente em muitos aspetos..


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 01:56)

lserpa disse:


> O windguru utiliza o GFS e tenta colocá-lo à escala da localidade x, ora, num sistema destas características e tão pequeno em área, creio que vai falhar redondamente em muitos aspetos..


O que pode acontecer é que, precisamente por ser pequeno este evento, a probabilidade de o GFS "acertar" poderá não ser assim tão baixa, porque trabalha com condições mais gerais. Só quando a trajetória se tornar mais certa, é que darei quase como certas as previsões do AROME. Mas esta é a minha perspetiva, apenas


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jan 2016 às 02:19)

E o IPMA já tem avisos Laranja tanto para o Grupo Central como para o Grupo Oriental ...

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO

N.o 012 / PD / 2016

REGIÃO AFECTADA GRUPOS CENTRAL E ORIENTAL

PERÍODO PREVISTO 14 E 15 DE JANEIRO DE 2016

PARÂMETRO PRECIPITAÇÃO, VENTO, AGITAÇÃO MARITIMA

NÍVEL DE ALERTA LARANJA, AMARELO



A aproximação e passagem da Tempestade Tropical Alex pelo Arquipélago dos Açores,

irá provocar um agravamento do Estado do tempo. Assim, emite-se:e

*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 12UTC de 2016-01-14 e as 12UTC de 15-01-2016

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 00UTC de 2016-01-15 e as 12UTC de 15-01-2016

Ondas de leste/sueste de 6 a 8 metros.

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 02UTC de 2016-01-14 e as 12UTC de 14-01-2016

*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 00UTC de 2016-01-15 e as 12UTC de 15-01-2016

Direcção de quadrante leste a rodar para quadrante sul.

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 00UTC de 2016-01-15 e as 12UTC de 15-01-2016

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 00UTC de 2016-01-15 e as 12UTC de 15-01-2016

Ondas de leste de 6 a 8 metros.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA da Internet

(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e

Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).

*Ver critérios de emissão de alertas meteorológicos em http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/criterios.jsp

Meteorologista: F. Carvalho. 14de Janeiro de 2016 às 01:15 TUC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 02:19)

Acumulados horários nos Açores, dos últimos três dias e acumulados do mês.
Seis estações da RHA de S.Miguel têm o pluviómetro inoperacional ou a registar erradamente, não incluí 5 delas, as que já estão assim desde o início do ano. Lagoa das Furnas acabou de caír também há poucos dias. Dá-me ideia que na RHA simplesmente abandonaram a manutenção.











Nordeste detém todos os máximos do arquipélago relativamente a maiores acumulados de 2 a 24 horas:
57,1 em 2h;
68,6 em 3h, que eu saiba não houve avisos vermelhos para o Grupo Oriental;
78,0 em 4h;
86,4 em 5h;
91,9 em 6h;
97,1 em 7h;
98,8 em 8h;
102,1 em 12 horas;
113,5 em 24 horas, a terminar às 18:00 de dia 12.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 02:38)

Aproveito para partilhar aqui uma informação sobre previsões de vários modelos para velocidade do vento. Interessante de notar a diferença entre o IVCN e os restantes. Nota também que os restantes estão mais aproximados da realidade. Ventos de quase 45 nós, isto é, 50 mph, ou 80 km/h. Provavelmente irá intensificar-se muito ligeiramente (uns 10 km/h), a não ser que tome os valores do modelo mais "favorável", e venha a aumentar uns 20 km/h. Agora, acrescentando mais informação, temos a carta do IPMA a colocar agora o Alex sobre o grupo central.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 03:45)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Bom, neste momento (3 h GMT), está com 60 mph, isto é, pouco mais de 52 nós! O que supera todos os modelos que coloquei no post anterior! Até onde irá isto ter?



Já houve piores. Eu lembro-me bem deste. Não tive aulas e depois foi um dia de sol com o aviso vermelho :






O problema desta tempestade é mesmo a chuva excessiva que vem a seguir a um Dezembro muito chuvoso. Os solos estão saturados. O potencial para danos extensos é muito significativo.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 04:37)

Mais atualizações no blog em http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/
@Orion, já tens novidades sobre trovoada? A meu ver, parece que o pior vai ficar a S do Grupo Oriental.
Quanto ao Gordon que passou, lembras-te de quanto estava o LI?


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 04:53)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, já tens novidades sobre trovoada? A meu ver, parece que o pior vai ficar a S do Grupo Oriental.



Agora são poucas as novidades. É o tempo de esperar para ver. Isto na minha posição de amador. A tempestade ainda está tão longe.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Quanto ao Gordon que passou, lembras-te de quanto estava o LI?



Nem ligava à meteorologia na altura. Os relatos da altura estão aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-gordon-atlantico-2006.314/


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 08:50)

O último aviso das 9h que acabou de sair.


000​WTNT31 KNHC 140841
TCPAT1

BULLETIN
*SUBTROPICAL STORM ALEX ADVISORY NUMBER 3*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
500 AM AST THU JAN 14 2016

...ALEX CONTINUES TO STRENGTHEN...
...EXPECTED TO AFFECT THE AZORES TONIGHT AND FRIDAY...


SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.1N 29.3W
ABOUT 560 MI...905 KM SSW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 20 DEGREES AT 18 MPH...30 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...984 MB...29.06 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
Interests in the Azores should monitor the progress of Alex.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
At 500 AM AST (0900 UTC), the center of Subtropical Storm Alex was
located near latitude 30.1 North, longitude 29.3 West. The storm is
moving toward the north-northeast near 18 mph (30 km/h). A turn
toward the north with an increase in forward speed is expected by
this afternoon. On the forecast track, the center of Alex will move
through the central Azores late tonight or early Friday.

Maximum sustained winds have increased to near 70 mph (110 km/h)
with higher gusts. Some fluctuations in strength are possible
during the next 48 hours. Alex is expected to move through the
Azores with storm-force winds Thursday night and Friday.

Winds of 40 mph extend outward up to 150 miles (240 km) from the
center.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 984 mb (29.06 inches).


*HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND*
*----------------------*
*WIND: Gale-force winds are expected to begin over portions of*
*Azores by tonight and continue into early Friday. Storm-force*
*winds are possible over portions of the Azores on Friday.*

*Wind speeds atop and on the windward sides of hills and mountains*
*are often up to 30 percent stronger than indicated in this*
*advisory, and in some elevated locations can be even greater.*

*RAINFALL: Alex is expected to produce total rain accumulations of*
*3 to 5 inches over the Azores through Friday, with possible*
*isolated maximum amounts of 7 inches. These rains could produce*
*life-threatening flash floods and mudslides.*


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next complete advisory at 1100 AM AST.

$$
Forecaster Stewart​
A _discussion_ da madrugada


000​WTNT41 KNHC 140244
TCDAT1

*SUBTROPICAL STORM ALEX DISCUSSION NUMBER 2*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
1100 PM AST WED JAN 13 2016

Evening satellite imagery indicates that Alex continues to generate
a complex of curved convective bands, and an eye has been trying to
form inside the innermost band. Satellite intensity estimates are
55-65 kt from TAFB and 55 kt from SAB. In addition, recent ASCAT-B
data showed winds of 50 kt about 30 n mi southeast of the center.
Based on these data, the initial intensity is increased to 50 kt,
and this could be a little conservative. Even though Alex has
strengthened, the system is still underneath an upper-level trough,
and it has not yet developed the upper-level outflow characteristic
of a tropical cyclone.

Alex has continued to turn toward the left and the initial motion
is now 035/15. The cyclone is expected to turn northward during
the next 12-24 hours due to the influence of a large extratropical
low over the northwestern Atlantic. Alex is expected to turn more
northwestward on the northeast side of this low after 48 hours,
with this motion continuing until the two system merge between
72-96 hours. The new forecast track is very similar to the
previous track, and it calls for Alex to pass near or over the
Azores in about 36 hours.

The subtropical storm is expected to move over colder sea surface
temperatures during the next day or so, and little change in
strength is expected during that time. After that, the cyclone
should gradually intensify during and after extratropical
transition, which should be complete at about the time the cyclone
passes near or through the Azores. The new intensity forecast is
stronger than the previous forecast and shows Alex as a storm-force
cyclone for the next 72 hours.

Gale and storm force winds, as well as locally heavy rains, are
likely to affect portions of the Azores beginning late Thursday or
early Friday.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 14/0300Z 28.7N 30.0W 50 KT 60 MPH
12H 14/1200Z 30.6N 28.8W 50 KT 60 MPH
24H 15/0000Z 34.2N 27.7W 50 KT 60 MPH
36H 15/1200Z 39.3N 27.7W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 16/0000Z 45.7N 29.1W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 17/0000Z 58.0N 37.0W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
96H 18/0000Z...MERGED WITH EXTRATROPICAL LOW

$$
Forecaster Beven​
A última acabada de publicar

ZCZC MIATCDAT1 ALL​TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

*SUBTROPICAL STORM ALEX DISCUSSION NUMBER 3*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
500 AM AST THU JAN 14 2016

Since the previous advisory, the convective structure of Alex has
continued to improve with a 15-nmi clear eye now embedded within a
solid cloud shield of tops colder than -50C, with a ring of cloud
tops near -60C surrounding the eye in the northern semicircle. The
intensity of Alex is difficult to ascertain due to its subtropical
characteristics, and satellite intensity estimates range from
ST3.5/55 kt from TAFB to a tropical T4.5/77 kt from SAB. NHC AODT
intensity estimates range from T4.0/65 kt to T4.5/77 kt using a
tropical pattern and various eye scenes. Since the overall cloud
pattern of Alex has improved markedly since the earlier 50-kt
ASCAT-B scatterometer wind data, and a clear and distinct eye
feature is now evident, the intensity is being raised to 60 kt.

Alex continues to gradually turn toward the left and the initial
motion is now 020/16 kt. The cyclone is forecast to turn northward
during the next 12 hours or so as it is steered by deep southerly
flow between a large extratropical low centered over the northwest
Atlantic and a subtropical ridge over northwestern Africa. A general
northward motion is expected to continue through at least 36 hours,
which should bring the center of Alex through the central Azores in
about 30 hours or 1200 UTC 15 January. By 48 hours, Alex should
start to turn more toward the northwest and west as it moves closer
to the center of a larger extratropical low forecast to be south of
Greenland on days 3 and 4. The new forecast track is essentially
just an update of the previous advisory track through 36 hours, and
lies close to the consensus model TVCA.

*Global and regional models, plus geostationary and microwave*
*satellite data, indicate that Alex remains a vertically stacked*
*low pressure system up to the 200 mb level, suggesting that the*
*cyclone is still primarily a subtropical storm. However, water vapor*
*imagery during the past few hours has been hinting that some weak*
*upper-level outflow might be trying to develop. GFS and NAM model*
*forecast soundings indicate that the current inner-core region of*
*Alex with Lifted Indices (LI) of -2 and CAPE values of 400-500 are*
*only expected to decrease to LI of -1 and CAPE near 300 as the*
*cyclone nears the Azores islands in 24-30 hours. In addition, the*
*inner-core region is forecast to remain saturated up to the 200 mb*
*level, along with precipitable water values around 1.60 inches. This*
*would suggest that Alex could remain as a subtropical cyclone by*
*the time it reaches the Azores, and some slight strengthening is*
*even possible as 300 mb temperatures are forecast to decrease from*
*-40C to around -42C in the inner core.* The official intensity has
been nudged upward and is similar to a blend of the ECMWF and HRWF
model intensity forecasts.

Gale- and storm-force winds, as well as locally heavy rains, are
likely to affect portions of the Azores beginning tonight and
continuing into early Friday. Recent communications with the Azores
Meteorological Office indicate that wind gusts to a least 70 kt (130
km/h) are forecast to occur across portions of the central and
eastern Azores islands. However, stronger gusts will be possible at
higher elevations, especially over mountain tops and ridges.
Interests in the Azores should closely monitor the progress of Alex
and official forecasts issued by the Azores weather office.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 14/0900Z 30.1N 29.3W 60 KT 70 MPH
12H 14/1800Z 32.4N 28.3W 60 KT 70 MPH
24H 15/0600Z 36.4N 27.6W 60 KT 70 MPH
36H 15/1800Z 42.0N 28.2W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 16/0600Z 49.1N 29.7W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 17/0600Z 60.0N 40.0W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
96H 18/0600Z...MERGED WITH EXTRATROPICAL LOW

$$
Forecaster Stewart

NNNN​


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 09:08)

@


Vince disse:


> O último aviso das 9h que acabou de sair.
> 
> 
> 000​WTNT31 KNHC 140841
> ...


Vince, estava a essa hora a apenas 3 mph de se tornar um furacão... Veremos o que ter... Contra os modelos que mostrei esta madrugada do NHC, está mais forte... A pergunta que coloco é: até onde isto irá?
http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 09:31)

O ciclone ontem e nesta altura é mais tropical que não tropical, assim o mostram os diagramas de fase. A classificação como subtropical acabou por ser devido à pequena janela com estas características e à ausência do outflow em altura característico dos ciclones tropicais. Afinal antes era uma depressão não tropical e nestes dias começa a interagir com o cavado e entrando em água mais fria, perdendo gradualmente essas características.

*Niveis baixos/médios (C, situação corrente refere-se às 00z de hoje)*










Níveis médio/altos








Como se vê é a estrutura dum warmcore (tropical) na vertical, pelo menos por agora.


Ontem envolveu-se bem em humidade, recebeu um reforço de ar húmido dos trópicos que rodeou muito bem o centro, o que terá sido decisivo na evolução rápida de ontem .
E como referem na discussão a instabilidade e humidade mantém-no com uma dinâmica tropical mesmo nos níveis altos, talvez mais tempo do que era esperado ontem.



A maior dúvida é saber o comportamento ao longo do dia de hoje. Como se vê na imagem seguinte, vai entrando em água cada vez mais fria, e o efeito que isso terá na convecção.
















Durante a noite criou mesmo um olho.
Nestas alturas dava jeito ter um avião RECON a fazer sondagens pois é difícil de estimar ventos em sistemas destes, pode até ser marginalmente um furacão, o que levantaria um problema chato, pois um furacão não é subtropical hehehe.

 Bem que a NASA podia enviar o drone.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Jan 2016 às 10:10)

Bom dia 

Sem dúvida, o tempo não nos deixa de surpreender... Desde 1978 que não havia nenhuma tempestade com características tropicais a formar-se em Janeiro no Atlântico e, este ano, aqui temos o Alex.
Só tenho uma dúvida: quando uma tempestade forma um "olho", continua a ser classificada como tempestade tropical/subtropical ou evolui logo para a classificação de furação??
Esperemos que não tenha consequências de maior para os Açores... 
Off-Topic: esta formação de uma tempestade e a "loucura" no tempo no início deste mês, faz-me recordar um post do @Vince no arquivo de eventos históricos acerca dos acontecimentos de janeiro e fevereiro de 1941, onde se destaca o "ciclone" em fevereiro desse ano. 




Casualidade das casualidades, também nesse inverno ocorria um El Niño com intensidade forte (https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Niño)


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 10:15)

@Dias Miguel, tem haver é com os ventos, só é considerado Furacão quando o vento sustentado é superior a 119 km/h.


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Ontem ia criando um "falso" olho mas que era mais um anel convectivo nem sempre persistente. Hoje já parece bastante o típico olho envolvido pelo respectivo CDO.
E normalmente quando chegam a essa aparência já costumam ser furacão cat1. Mas como isto não é um sistema muito típico é difícil de saber. Daí o ter dito que fazia falta um avião RECON.


Primeiro visível do dia:


----------



## Leiga (14 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

O IPMA já colocou aviso vermelho para o grupo Central e Oriental para vento e chuva... http://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

O Eric Bake referiu no twitter que se a classificação se mantiver como tempestade subtropical e não tropical, mesmo que a estimativa de vento venha a aumentar acima dos 64k (categoria furacão 1) o sistema continua a ser referido como tempestade e não como furacão, parece que são essas as regras.


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 12:45)

Mas se este olho continua a manter-se assim mais horas começa a ser complicado não chamar a isto furacão. Vamos ver o que a água mais fria fará nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

lá vem ele, está com ventos de 112km/h, teoricamente quando é furacão 1 é a partir dos 119km/h


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

@Orion, segundo te parece, de que modo a tendência de redução da vorticidade aos 200 mb pode afetar todo o sistema?
E acrescento também um wind shear mais significativo sobre os Açores.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2016 às 12:59)

vamos chegar às mesmas conclusões do Vince 2005... se parece um ciclone e tem todas as caracteristicas de um ciclone é porque é mesmo um ciclone.


----------



## Firefigther (14 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

Segundo a AEMET espanhola via twitter :

"#Alex ha generado un "ojo", y ganado simetría y flujo de salida. Intensidad de 60 nudos, muy cerca de huracán."


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2016 às 13:03)

vento, muita precipitação mas a minha maior curiosidade são as temperaturas... vamos ter um golpe de calor nas ilhas.


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

Boa tarde,
Enquanto ficamos na dúvida quanto à "catalogação" do Alex, as condições meteorológicas vão ficando diferentes por angra do heroísmo, o vento começou a subir ligeiramente de intensidade sendo que a pressão atmosférica mantém-se nos 1020 hpa


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 13:44)

Já é bem visível um razoável outflow em altura, coisa que faltava. Até pode decair rapidamente, mas isto agora é um furacão cat1.

Eu ontem não estava muito impressionado no facto de ser Janeiro. Tem havido ao longo dos anos algumas depressões híbridas que nunca foram classificadas, por. ex. entre outras, uma depressão no início de Fevereiro de 2010 na Madeira. A classificação e nomeação de tempestades híbridas/subtropicais sempre foi um bocado cinzenta e até algo polémica.

Mas agora já estou mais impressionado, isto é claramente um ciclone tropical, e provavelmente de categoria furacão, o que para Janeiro é incrível.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

Janeiro de 2016 vai ser conhecido pelo mês das tempestades tropicais/furacões minúsculas/os: Pali e Ula no Pacífico e Alex no Atlântico.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, segundo te parece, de que modo a tendência de redução da vorticidade aos 200 mb pode afetar todo o sistema?



Geralmente analisa-se a vorticidade aos 500 hPa. 200 hPa é a altura do jet do Verão.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E acrescento também um wind shear mais significativo sobre os Açores.



Mais ou menos:








Vince disse:


> Vamos ver o que a água mais fria fará nas próximas horas.



Se mantiver a força será por pouco tempo.






Deviam-no era chamar Gordon. Ao menos teria piada em termos históricos. Em 2012 aconteceu outro e afetou mais ou menos o mesmo local:






Interessante seria se o IPMA lançasse a sonda amanhã (duvido). Ao menos tinha-se algumas informações da tormenta


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 13:59)

E já temos furacão categoria 1- notícia avançada pela TVI.


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 14:00)

Agreste disse:


> vamos chegar às mesmas conclusões do Vince 2005... se parece um ciclone e tem todas as caracteristicas de um ciclone é porque é mesmo um ciclone.



Ciclone já é há muito tempo, era uma depressão não tropical que se formou a norte de Cuba.
O que tu querias dizer era furacão, e hoje também me lembrei dessa famosa frase do meteorologista Knabb do NHC em 2005  na discussion sobre o Vince, inspirada na popular expressão americana de que "Se parece um pato, se nada como um pato e grasna como um pato, então provavelmente é um pato."

5 PM EDT SUN OCT 09 2005
IF IT LOOKS LIKE A HURRICANE... IT PROBABLY IS... DESPITE ITS ENVIRONMENT AND UNUSUAL LOCATION.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2005/dis/al232005.discus.002.shtml


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 14:05)

No best track já aparece com 75 kt, 981 hPa, o que o classifica como furacão categoria 1.
Mas como referi antes, só se desistirem de o considerar sistema subtropical é que passam a chama-lo de furacão.
Às 15 horas, geralmente um pouco antes, teremos a confirmação. A leitura da discussão será interessante.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

Acrescento que esta tempestade é muito pequena. Portanto, é possível que aconteça algo semelhante ao Gordon 2006. Ou seja, que passe entre os grupos poupando-os minimamente.

Parece-me que os Gordons de 2006 e 2012 eram maiores que este:

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=78908

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=6950

Portanto, creio que há uma pequena possibilidade de as coisas não serem tão catastróficas como parecem. Se ainda estivéssemos em seca seria uma chuva muito apreciada. Mas depois de rios atmosféricos e ciclogéneses explosivas, o caso é ligeiramente diferente.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 14:13)

Apesar de ter sido o modelo mais inconsistente quando comparando com os outros, o ICON é seguido pelo GFS:












E o UKMET vai na mesma direção:






Só de pensar que trocei do modelo... 



Orion disse:


> Mas há que ser positivo. Pode tudo passar ao lado


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

*Ciclone passa a furacão e vai atingir grupo central dos Açores*

O ciclone "Alex" vai passar a furacão e atingir o grupo central dos Açores na sexta-feira, segundo Carlos Ramalho, meteorologista da delegação regional do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) anunciou que as previsões meteorológicas indicam que o "Alex" vai atingir os Açores na madrugada e manhã de sexta-feira. Esta quinta-feira estava a menos de 900 quilómetros do arquipélago.


Os vários modelos meteorológicos utilizados neste tipo de situação estão de acordo na trajetória do sistema, pelo que é de esperar que a tempestade atinja mesmo o arquipélago, especialmente durante a madrugada e manhã de sexta-feira", explicou Carlos Ramalho, da delegação regional dos Açores do IPMA.

Carlos Ramalho esclareceu que, "às 5 da manhã [desta quinta-feira], a tempestade estava a 905 quilómetros a sul-sudoeste dos Açores, com deslocamento para norte-nordeste, a uma velocidade de 30 quilómetros/hora".

"A partir da noite de hoje, com a aproximação da tempestade 'Alex', espera-se um aumento gradual da intensidade do vento, de 80 km/hora no grupo oriental (ilhas de Santa Maria e São Miguel), sendo que a influência será sentida de forma mais intensa a partir da madrugada e durante a manhã de sexta-feira", adiantou o meteorologista.

Quando atingir o arquipélago, os especialistas estimam que o vento será de 100 a 130 km/hora nos grupos oriental e central (ilhas Terceira, Faial, Pico, Graciosa e São Jorge), com "chuva forte e forte agitação marítima, com ondas de seis a oito metros para os dois grupos".

Um ciclone é uma depressão cujos ventos atingem velocidade elevada e, por norma, inclui precipitação, sendo uma situação que poderá originar fenómenos extremos de chuva, de vento e de agitação marítima, de acordo com o IPMA.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4979406


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Como a tempestade será de noite, o SAT24 será inútil para ver o G. Central. Se o Alex chegar a furacão no NHC possivelmente disponibilizará o ETRAP:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/etrap.html

As restantes ferramentas para a precipitação são muito más e/ou têm um grande desfasamento:

http://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/smcd/emb/ff/HE_World_Eur24Hr.php

http://trmm.gsfc.nasa.gov/publications_dir/regional_africa.html

Como curiosidade, o olho é bem visível até no estimador da precipitação:






E a atividade elétrica está muito reduzida:


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Snifa disse:


> *Ciclone passa a furacão e vai atingir grupo central dos Açores*



O NHC tem que informar sempre primeiro os serviços nacionais de meteorologia afectados, neste caso o IPMA, antes dos avisos públicos no site, pelo que está confirmado.
De qualquer forma deve estar quase a sair da parte do NHC, estou com curiosidade em ler a discussão.



Edit:
Saiu agora mesmo

*HURRICANE ALEX DISCUSSION NUMBER 4*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
1100 AM AST THU JAN 14 2016

Remarkably, Alex has undergone the transformation into a hurricane.
A distinct eye is present, embedded within a fairly symmetric mass
of deep convection. Water vapor imagery shows that the upper-level
trough is now west of the cyclone, with divergent flow over the
center - indicative of a tropical transition. It is very unusual to
have a hurricane over waters that are near 20 deg C, but the
upper-tropospheric temperatures are estimated to be around -60 deg
C, which is significantly colder than the tropical mean. The
resulting instability is likely the main factor contributing to the
tropical transition and intensification of Alex. With these
changes, the government of the Azores has issued warnings for most
of the Azores islands.

The initial intensity is set to 75 kt in accordance with the
analyzed Dvorak T-number of 4.5. Only slight additional
intensification seems possible since the system will be passing
over even colder waters during the next day or two. In 36 hours,
the global models suggest that the cyclone will become
extratropical as it begins to merge with a large low pressure area
at high latitude. The post-tropical cyclone is then likely to lose
its identity after 48 hours.

The initial motion is north-northeastward or 020/17 kt. Alex is
being steered by a shortwave mid-level trough that is rotating
around a larger trough to the northwest. This should cause the
cyclone to turn northward and north-northwestward and accelerate
over the next couple of days. The official track forecast is very
similar to the previous one and also quite close to the consensus
of the tightly-packed dynamical model forecast tracks.

*Alex is the first hurricane to form in the month of January since*
*1938, and the first hurricane to occur in this month since Alice of*
*1955.*

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 14/1500Z 31.5N 28.4W 75 KT 85 MPH
12H 15/0000Z 34.3N 27.7W 80 KT 90 MPH
24H 15/1200Z 38.9N 27.7W 75 KT 85 MPH
36H 16/0000Z 45.3N 28.6W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 16/1200Z 53.0N 31.5W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 17/1200Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Pasch​


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2016 às 14:37)




----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2016 às 14:43)

IPMA Açores agrava o aviso de vento no último comunicado emitido há meia hora.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPSTkzUHg0OEdIcndsWThXX1hDalg0Wk4ybm1R/view



> *** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***
> 
> --- Aviso VERMELHO referente a:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

E ficam assim os Açores associados à história e climatologia dos ciclones tropicais no Atlântico. Um evento extremamente raro para Janeiro, a comunicação social global estará de olho nos Açores.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 14:46)

A Secretaria Regional da Educação e Cultura, através da Direção Regional da Educação, determinou, dado o previsível agravamento do estado do tempo no arquipélago, a não realização sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro, de atividades com alunos nas escolas dos diferentes ciclos nas ilhas dos grupos Oriental e Central.

A decisão abrange os estabelecimentos públicos de ensino de sete das nove ilhas e estende-se por todo o dia de sexta-feira.

A Secretaria Regional da Educação e Cultura recomenda à população escolar a maior atenção aos conselhos e avisos do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, em coordenação com a Direção Regional de Educação.

http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...com+alunos+na+sexta-feira+em+sete+das+nov.htm


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 15:17)

**Furacão Alex**

 Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2016-01-14
14:23 e 2016-01-14 21:00 Furacão Alex De acordo com o Centro de
Furacões de Miami, a tempestade tropical Alex intensificou-se sendo
neste momento um furacão de categoria 1, prevendo-se um aumento da
intensidade de vento e da agitação marítima, em especial nas ilhas
do Grupo Central.Nestas condições prevê-se a ocorrência de
precipitação forte (superior a 60 mm/6h), vento muito forte
(superior a 87 km/h) de leste rodando para sul, com rajadas até 130
km/h no Grupo Oriental e até 170 km/h no Grupo Central e agitação
marítima forte, com ondas de leste/sueste de 6 a 8 m no Grupo
Oriental e de 10 a 12 m do Grupo Central, podendo a onda máxima
atingir os 18m.O ciclone deverá começar a notar-se nas ilhas,
sensivelmente a partir das 23h de hoje (14 de janeiro), devendo
atingir o máximo de intensidade entre as 05h e as 13 horas de
amanhã. Qui, 14 Jan 2016 14:23:02

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2016 às 15:20)

Do weather.com:

http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/hurricane-alex-atlantic-ocean-azores


----------



## Thomar (14 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

Snifa disse:


> **Furacão Alex**
> 
> Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2016-01-14
> 14:23 e 2016-01-14 21:00 Furacão Alex De acordo com o Centro de
> ...


Previsão impressionante.  Esperemos que não hajam amanhã vítimas mortais nem muitos estragos.
Pessoal dos Açores, registem o evento, mas SEMPRE em Segurança.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

Infografia sobre ciclones, o que é? e come se forma?

http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/infografia.aspx?content_id=1706618


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

Infravermelho [2016-01-14 15h UTC]


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2016 às 15:39)

Impressionante, rajadas de 170km/h, ondas até 18 metros, não pensei que se tornasse Furacão ainda pra mais nesta altura do ano, se ele realmente acertar em cheio no grupo central como tudo indica, com os solos já saturados e a força do vento as nossas belas ilhas Açorianas vão ter ali um grande problema.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

Que tudo corra bem pelos Açores, que sejam tomadas todas as medidas possíveis para limitar danos de maior.
Tudo o que é demais como é o caso de furacões e outros eventos extremos são na minha modesta opinião dispensáveis ..


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2016 às 15:48)

Para quem tiver curiosidade, num artigo em inglês, em que se explica como se forma uma furacão.
Interessante...

http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/video/anatomy-of-a-hurricane


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2016 às 16:03)

Boa tarde,

Tal como já foi referido aqui  a força do "furacão"  em si próprio  tem um diâmetro muito pequeno, bastando um pequeno desvio na rota e não tocar em nenhuma ilha...


> Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 25 miles (35 km) from the
> center and tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 150 miles
> (240 km).


.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

Hazores disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tal como já foi referido aqui  a força do "furacão"  em si próprio  tem um diâmetro muito pequeno, bastando um pequeno desvio na rota e não tocar em nenhuma ilha...
> .



E o vento poderá ser muito desigual nas ilhas, mesmo que atinja o G. Central:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

Alex está próximo de bater o recorde do Furacão Alicia em 1955 e se tornar o ciclone mais forte já registrado em Janeiro no Atlântico Norte.

MODIS Band 3-6-7 satellite image of the core of Hurricane Alex 
@StuOstro


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

Orion, esquece lá isso de ver o GFS, os modelos só agora ás 18z é que vão ser inicializados com os novos dados do NHC e alem disso o Alex é uma perturbação de mesoescala que os modelos globais não vão conseguir seguir bem.

Mais vale veres os produtos do AROME do IPMA 

O Alex vai chegar aos Açores num domínio sinóptico complexo, com uma frente que se extende entre Gibraltar e o Grupo Oriental, uma depressão a norte e um campo antigo de vorticidade em altura que se estende desde Cabo verde e interage com uma ondulação do jet polar a norte

A circulação deverá começar a interagir com um ambiente cada vez mais baroclinico, o que vai induzir processos de frontogenese na periferia do ciclone, o que deverá acentuar a chuva e o vento mesmo antes da chegada do núcleo central.

Por sua vez, segundo o NHC e a evolução provável do contexto sinóptico, o Núcleo central do Alex continuará a ser caracterizado por estrutura em warm core associadas a um forte vórtice convcetivo com uma estrutura anelar, o Alex só será completamente dominado por processos baroclinicos após a passagem pelos Açores, transitando então para uma potente baixa extratropical que continuará a influenciar indirectamente o estado do tempo nas Ilhas.


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 16:27)

Orion disse:


> E o vento poderá ser muito desigual nas ilhas, mesmo que atinja o G. Central:



Tens que ter algum cuidado no uso dum modelo global nesta situação. Como tu próprio alertaste o Alex é muito pequeno e num modelo de baixa resolução como o GFS isso não é bem modelado.  Ainda continua a manter um vigoroso olho o que é impressionante, esperemos que a água mais fria o acabe por afectar, como julgo que sucederá.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

Vince disse:


> Tens que ter algum cuidado no uso dum modelo global nesta situação. Como tu próprio alertaste o Alex é muito pequeno e num modelo de baixa resolução como o GFS isso não é bem modelado.  Ainda continua a manter um vigoroso olho o que é impressionante, esperemos que a água mais fria o acabe por afectar, como julgo que sucederá.



Verdade. Basta que se desloque ligeiramente para este para que as ilhas mais ocidentais do G. Central (Faial por exemplo) sejam afetadas por muito menos vento. *A imagem foi meramente exemplificativa. *

----

O Gordon 2012 também trouxe vento à volta dos 160/170. Até somos afortunados. Furacões superiores a cat. 1 são raríssimos. Ainda bem.

O ETRAP já está disponível:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/etrap.html?storm=ALEX


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

Vince disse:


> Tens que ter algum cuidado no uso dum modelo global nesta situação. Como tu próprio alertaste o Alex é muito pequeno e num modelo de baixa resolução como o GFS isso não é bem modelado.  Ainda continua a manter um vigoroso olho o que é impressionante, esperemos que a água mais fria o acabe por afectar, como julgo que sucederá.


espero mesmo que a água fria o afecte... Não é por nada, mas já estou a ficar um bocado preocupado...


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Jan 2016 às 16:47)

EDIT:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

Com ondas de 8-12 metros podendo alcançar os 18 metros de altura máxima , vindas daquele quadrante, podem danificar o porto da Praia da Vitória, especialmente susceptível ao quadrante E/SE.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 16:57)

Como ainda a agitação marítima não foi abordada...











O Queen Victoria sai às 16:30. Portanto não deverá apanhar a pior ondulação. Mas podem sempre meter o turbo :






Uma coisa tem piada...






... é que eu estou em PDL e não está de noite...


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

Boa Tarde

Que sejam tomadas todas as medidas de prevenção possíveis e que não haja problemas de maior com a passagem desta tempestade ...

Aqui por Angra do Heroísmo temos céu nublado e algumas partículas de água na atmosfera embora não se possa considerar chuva ... O factor vento é o mais proeminente com este a aumentar de hora para hora embora não esteja a soprar ainda de forma muito significativa ... Vive-se por aqui aquele momento da calma antes da tormenta ... Veremos com o Nowcasting a real situação lá mais para a noitinha ...


E um feliz dia de Amigos para todos ...


----------



## LMCG (14 Jan 2016 às 17:23)

Aqui na EDA estamos a ficar preocupados... se não houver azares de maior vou disponibilizando em tempo real informações dos dados do vento nos nossos parques eólicos.

PS: As torres estão projetadas para aguentar rajadas de 10s de 250 km/h e pelo que vejo na previsão do NHC as rajadas podem chegar aos 170 km/h no grupo central + 30% devido ao efeito orográfico + 35% devido á altura das torres (55m) o que dá cerca de 300 km/h! 

LMCG


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 17:25)

LMCG disse:


> Aqui na EDA estamos a ficar preocupados... se não houver azares de maior vou disponibilizando em tempo real informações dos dados do vento nos nossos parques eólicos.
> 
> PS: As torres estão projetadas para aguentar rajadas de 10s de 250 km/h e pelo que vejo na previsão do NHC as rajadas podem chegar aos 170 km/h no grupo central + 30% devido ao efeito orográfico + 35% devido á altura que a torres está do solo o que dá cerca de 300 km/h nas torres!
> 
> LMCG


Está a ficar um assunto bem sério!!


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Jan 2016 às 17:30)

Reportando do mesmo local que o @Wessel1985, não tenho nada a acrescentar sobre a situação meteorológica atual.

Embora já tenha saido a informação de que as escolas amanhã estarão encerradas, penso que de momento é pouca a comunicação feita ao resto das pessoas sobre o estado do tempo de amanhã. Não seria má ideia tentar fechar o comércio (claro que muitos comerciantes fá-lo-ão de livre e espontânea vontade  ) e manter as pessoas em casas o máximo possível.

Após um mês de Dezembro muito chuvoso, a elevada precipitação possível para amanhã a somar aos solos já saturados poderão originar deslizamentos de terras. O vento forte (170km/h, com efeito orográfico 221 km/h) é suficiente para provocar quedas de árvores, postes de eletricidade, entre outros.

A situação não é fácil, é muito imprevisível e todos os cuidados são poucos: quanto menos pessoas estiverem na rua, melhor para a segurança tanto da população quanto das entidades competentes, que deverão ter muito trabalho amanhã.

Esperemos que não haja danos de maior, e cá estarei para atualizar o estado presente do tempo.


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 17:33)

https://amp.twimg.com/v/4ce7a8dc-3aaf-4400-a6db-26725065f115


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jan 2016 às 17:38)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Alex está próximo de bater o recorde do Furacão Alicia em 1955 e se tornar o ciclone mais forte já registrado em Janeiro no Atlântico Norte.
> 
> MODIS Band 3-6-7 satellite image of the core of Hurricane Alex
> @StuOstro



wow que brutalidade 


2016 começou de uma forma meteorologicamente épica.


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 17:45)

Já nos últimos frames diurnos, 12:30-17:00 utc


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2016 às 17:55)

Vince disse:


> Já nos últimos frames diurnos, 12:30-17:00 utc



parece estar a disspar-se ou será o cair da noite?


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (14 Jan 2016 às 18:00)

Boa tarde. Sou de Freamunde, mas neste momento estou no Pico e à espera do Alex. Parece que não vai ser brincadeira, rajadas que poderão atingir 170 Km. Vai ser feio.


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 18:04)

Agreste disse:


> parece estar a disspar-se ou será o cair da noite?



Ainda não se nota sinais de enfraquecimento. Para isso os topos das nuvens da parede do olho tem que começar a aparecer mais quentes no IR. Mas também não se tem intensificado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

Agreste disse:


> parece estar a disspar-se ou será o cair da noite?



Apesar de o olho parecer estar menos bem formado, isso pode dever-se ao alongamento das sombras pela baixa altura do sol.
Mesmo assim o quadrante sul/sueste da parede parece mesmo desfazer-se.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-27.88,33.13,1024


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 18:12)

A manutenção desta trajectória prevista é um dos melhores cenários, pois o sector de ventos mais intensos cairá entre S.Jorge e a Terceira:


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 18:22)




----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2016 às 18:30)

Também uma preciosa ajuda:

http://wdtinc.com/imap-weather/


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 18:33)




----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 18:45)

Vapor de água.






Em termos de atmosfera mantém-se num ambiente favorável, sem shear, boa bolsa de humidade, e no quadrante norte o fluxo circundante em altura até está a beneficiar o outflow, pelo menos por mais algumas horas. E como referiu o NHC esta manhã, em termos de gradiente vertical o frio em altura parece ir compensando a água mais fria na superfície.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 18:59)

No período em questão podia ser pior (claro que se deve esperar valores acima):


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2016 às 19:12)

Vince disse:


> Vapor de água. Em termos de atmosfera mantém-se num ambiente favorável, sem shear, boa bolsa de humidade, e no quadrante norte o fluxo circundante em altura até está a beneficiar o outflow, pelo menos por mais algumas horas. E como referiu o NHC esta manhã, em termos de gradiente vertical o frio em altura parece ir compensando a água mais fria na superfície.



Parece que a trajectória do olho do furacão tenderá a ir para noroeste, talvez entre os Grupos Ocidental e Central...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 19:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Parece que a trajectória do olho do furacão tenderá a ir para noroeste, talvez entre os Grupos Ocidental e Central...


Também tive essa sensação ao fazer animação de satélite esta tarde...


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jan 2016 às 19:30)

Ponta Delgada , 14 de Janeiro de 2016
Governo dos Açores decide encerrar todos os serviços da administração regional nos grupos Central e Oriental
Face ao agravamento previsível do estado do tempo nas ilhas dos grupos Central e Oriental do arquipélago dos Açores para sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro, o Governo Regional, por despacho do Presidente, decidiu o encerramento de todos os serviços e organismos localizados naquelas ilhas.
Ficam excecionados, segundo o mesmo despacho, os serviços considerados urgentes e essenciais, nomeadamente hospitais, centros de saúde, serviços de proteção civil, assim como os demais considerados pelos respetivos diretores regionais da tutela.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 19:40)

( aumentei um pouco o contraste da imagem no photoshop para se ver melhor )


----------



## Hawk (14 Jan 2016 às 19:41)

Alguns navios, incluindo um grande navio guindaste, estão a posicionar-se na costa oeste da ilha de São Miguel. Mas não deverá ser muito fácil abrigar-se de uma componente forte de leste/sueste. Imagino que sejam condições atípicas nos Açores, pelo que alguns portos poderão ter problemas temporariamente.

Imagino ondulação de leste/sueste de 10 metros no porto do Funchal (que conheço bem ao contrário dos portos açorianos) e imagino como algo terrível...


----------



## Smota (14 Jan 2016 às 19:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para quem tiver curiosidade, num artigo em inglês, em que se explica como se forma uma furacão.
> Interessante...
> 
> http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/video/anatomy-of-a-hurricane





Já deu para explicar alguma coisa a minha pestinha de 8 anos! Obrigada! Agora  vamos esperar que dentro do possível corra tudo bem! Boa sorte Açores


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

Boa Noite

Por aqui com o cair da noite veio a chuva embora ainda fraca mas puxada a vento ... Nada de muito significativo mas talvez um primeiro sinal que o Alex vem se aproximando ...


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Jan 2016 às 20:13)

Pessoal e webcams para poder acompanhar algo que seja?


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Parece que a trajectória do olho do furacão tenderá a ir para noroeste, talvez entre os Grupos Ocidental e Central...





Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Também tive essa sensação ao fazer animação de satélite esta tarde...



Não me parece a mim. Pode ser uma ilusão criada pelo fluxo de nuvens altas a norte do furacão e que se dirige para ENE, incutindo assim uma ideia de componente oeste no movimento de Alex, que de momento não existe.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 20:24)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal e webcams para poder acompanhar algo que seja?



http://www.spotazores.com/


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 20:26)

Postei 2 vídeos do estado do mar (ainda relativamente calmo, mas com algumas vagas) ao fim da tarde em Lagoa, São Miguel.
http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 20:28)

Primeiros sinais de aparente enfraquecimento, alguma erosão na parede sul do olho. Mas é preciso esperar algum tempo a ver se é temporário ou início duma tendência.

17:30 vs 19:30 utc


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

Continua a tendência. A chuva mais gravosa tende a evitar as ilhas. O vento mais severo afeta o G. Oriental:











---


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 20:46)

Vince disse:


> Primeiros sinais de aparente enfraquecimento, alguma erosão na parede sul do olho. Mas é preciso esperar algum tempo a ver se é temporário ou início duma tendência.
> 
> 17:30 vs 19:30 utc


Ia comentar isso mesmo agora. Sei que pode ser uma loucura do GFS e WRF, porque não são modelos feitos para este tipo de eventos. No entanto, tanto um como outro apontam para uma dispersão da precipitação em relação ao núcleo. Isto apesar de o GFS prever um aumento dos movimentos verticais em torno do núcleo à medida que se aproxima do grupo central. Será o furacão a adquirir características subtropicais novamente?


----------



## AJJ (14 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

Ao que me parece o furacão está a perder força..


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 20:51)

Aviso das 21h









BULLETIN
*HURRICANE ALEX ADVISORY NUMBER 5*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
500 PM AST THU JAN 14 2016

...HURRICANE CONDITIONS EXPECTED OVER PORTIONS OF THE AZORES BY
EARLY FRIDAY...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.6N 27.8W
ABOUT 350 MI...560 KM S OF FAIAL ISLAND IN THE CENTRAL AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...85 MPH...140 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 15 DEGREES AT 23 MPH...37 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...981 MB...28.97 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

None.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Hurricane Warning is in effect for...
* Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, and Terceira in the central
Azores

A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
* Sao Miguel and Santa Maria in the eastern Azores

For storm information specific to your area, please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
At 500 PM AST (2100 UTC), the center of Hurricane Alex was located
near latitude 33.6 North, longitude 27.8 West. Alex is moving
toward the north-northeast near 22 mph (35 km/h), and a turn toward
the north with an increase in forward speed is expected by Friday
followed by a turn toward the north-northwest on Saturday. On the
forecast track, the center of Alex will move near or over portions
of the Azores Friday morning.

Maximum sustained winds are near 85 mph (140 km/h) with higher
gusts. Little change in strength is expected over the next day
or so, and Alex is likely to lose its tropical characteristics on
Friday.

Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 25 miles (35 km) from the
center, and tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 175
miles (280 km).

The estimated minimum central pressure is 981 mb (28.97 inches).


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND: Tropical-storm-force winds are expected to begin over
portions of the Azores tonight. Hurricane conditions are expected
to spread over the central Azores by early Friday.

Wind speeds atop and on the windward sides of hills and mountains
are often up to 30 percent stronger than the near-surface winds
indicated in this advisory, and in some elevated locations could be
even greater.

RAINFALL: Alex is expected to produce total rain accumulations of
3 to 5 inches over the Azores through Friday, with possible
isolated maximum amounts of 7 inches. These rains could produce
life-threatening flash floods and mud slides.

STORM SURGE: A dangerous storm surge is expected to produce
significant coastal flooding near and to the east of the center of
Alex. Near the coast, the surge will be accompanied by large and
destructive waves.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next intermediate advisory at 800 PM AST.
Next complete advisory at 1100 PM AST.

$$
Forecaster Pasch

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*HURRICANE ALEX DISCUSSION NUMBER 5*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
500 PM AST THU JAN 14 2016

Alex has been maintaining a fairly impressive appearance on
satellite imagery, with a well-defined 15-20 n mi diameter eye
embedded within cold cloud tops. Recent images do suggest some
warming/erosion of the tops over the southwest quadrant. Dvorak
T-numbers remain near 4.5 so the current intensity is held at 75
kt. Sea surface temperatures are now below 20 deg C and should
continue to cool along the path of Alex. This, along with a little
increase in southwesterly shear, should result in gradual
weakening. However, Alex is expected to maintain hurricane strength
while passing near or over the Azores. In 24 hours or so, the
global models show a distinct warm front over the northeast portion
of the circulation. This suggests extratropical transition, and the
official forecast reflects this. Later in the forecast period, the
global models show the system merging with another extratropical
cyclone over the northern Atlantic.

The initial motion is slightly east of due northward or 015/19.
There is essentially no change to the track forecast reasoning.
Alex continues to be steered by the flow of a shortwave
mid-tropospheric trough that has been rotating around a broader
trough to its northwest. This evolution should cause the cyclone
to turn gradually to the left with increasing forward speed over
the next couple of days. The dynamical track guidance models are
in excellent agreement for the first 36 hours of the forecast, and
the official forecast is near the consensus of these models. This
is basically an update of the previous NHC track prediction.

Alex's wind field is likely to expand as it nears and makes the
extratropical transition. The wind radii forecasts are based
primarily on guidance from the NOAA Ocean Prediction Center.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 14/2100Z 33.6N 27.8W 75 KT 85 MPH
12H 15/0600Z 36.4N 27.5W 75 KT 85 MPH
24H 15/1800Z 41.8N 27.9W 70 KT 80 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
36H 16/0600Z 49.5N 29.7W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 16/1800Z 56.5N 34.0W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 17/1800Z...MERGED WITH ANOTHER EXTRATROPICAL CYCLONE

$$
Forecaster Pasch


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 21:32)




----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

O olho perdeu muita definição:






O mais relevante neste momento, a meu ver, tem a ver com a possibilidade de a linha de convecção a sul de Sta. Maria chegar a afetar esta ilha.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 21:37)

Ligeira deriva da trajectória para Leste. Embora ainda esteja dentro do cone, a possibilidade de passar a Leste da Terceira, o melhor dos cenários em relação ao vento, ainda não está completamente excluída.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Orion disse:


> O olho perdeu muita definição



Já havia suspeitas de que tal estava a iniciar-se umas horas atrás.



Orion disse:


> O mais relevante parece-me se a linha de convecção a sul de Sta. Maria chega a afetar esta ilha.



Esta é a maior preocupação, para mim.


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Brecha aberta no olho, may the force be with you!


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

Para posterior comparação. Precipitação em mm/3 horas, Pressão ao nível médio do mar (hPa) e vento aos 10 metros; WRF 12z:


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 21:59)

cstools.net disse:


> Permite-me a correcção.
> Não é um furacão, mas sim uma tempestade tropical c1
> Se avançasse para cat.3 aí sim passaria a ser um furacão.
> 
> Corrigem-me se tiver errado



Trata-se de um Furacão categoria 1, as categorias vão até 5, depois  passa a tempestade tropical, e finalmente depressão extra tropical.

*Escala de Saffir-Simpson:*

*



*


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

cstools.net disse:


> Se avançasse para cat.3 aí sim passaria a ser um *furacão*.



... severo (ou _major_).


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 22:08)

cstools.net disse:


> .
> 
> 
> Mas não foi assim que eu aprendi bem à pouco tempo xD
> Vou ver se ainda encontro o vídeo que explica o que ditei em cima






*Categoria 1

Ventos entre 119 e 153 km/h*
As ondas provocadas pela tempestade aumentam entre 1.3 e 1.5 metros acima de seu nível normal. Não há riscos reais nas estruturas. Há riscos menores para traillers soltos e queda de pequenas árvores. Alguns outdoor mal construídos podem ser arrancados. Também alguns alagamentos podem ser percebidos próximos à costa, bem como alguns desmoronamentos.

*Categoria 2

Ventos entre 154 e 177 km/h*
As ondas erguem-se entre 1.8 e 2.45 metros acima de seu nível normal. Causa danos em telhados, janelas e portas, podendo arrancá-los. Danos consideráveis em árvores e arbustos. Algumas árvores podem ser arrancadas. Sérios danos em traillers, barcos ancorados e outdoors. Duas horas antes da chegada do olho do furacão diversos alagamentos são verificados. Pequenos barcos em ancoradouros desprotegidos rompem suas amarras.

*Categoria 3

Ventos entre 178 e 209 km/h*
Um grande furacão. As ondas alcançam até 3.7 metros. Danos em estruturas de pequenas residências. Árvores de grande porte podem ser arrancadas. Traillers e outdoors são destruidos. Locais de baixadas são alagados 3 horas antes da chegada do centro da tempestade. Os alagamentos próximos à costa arrasam pequenas propriedades. Pode ser requerida a evacuação da áreas mais baixas.

*Categoria 4

Ventos entre 210 e 249 km/h*
As ondas alcançam 5.5 metros. Destelhamento completo em pequenas residências. Árvores, arbustos e outdoors são arrancados. Destruição completa de traillers. Grandes danos em portas e janelas. Lugares baixos são inundados em até 3 horas antes da chegada do olho do furacão. Áreas 3 metros acima do nível médio do mar podem ser inundadas, requerendo massiva evacuação das áreas residencias distantes até 10 km da costa.

*Categoria 5

Ventos maiores que 249 km/h*
Nível máximo da escala. As ondas são acima de 5.5 metros. Destelhamento total da maioria das casas e prédios industriais. Agumas casas são arrastadas com a força do vento. Todas as árvores, arbustos, outdoors e luminosos são arrancados. Grandes danos nas áreas baixas localizadas a menos de 4.5 metros acima do nível médio do mar. Grandes inundações até 500 metros de distância da linha da praia. Evacuação total nas áreas até 16 km da costa.


http://www.apolo11.com/tema_furacoes_saffir_simpson.php


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

Diamantino Henriques, na RTP Açores, diz (IPMA) que pela atual trajetória a ilha mais afetada será a Terceira, com ventos na ordem dos 170 km/h, As ilhas do Triângulo seriam ligeiramente poupadas, vento na ordem dos 140 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (14 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

Até agora as rajadas máximas do dia de hoje em alguns dos PE da EDA foram:

Santa Maria - 29,6 m/s = 106,56 km/h (nota-se nesta ilha o vento a subir rapidamente de intensidade)
São Miguel - 30,2 m/s = 108,72 km/h
Terceira - 28,9 m/s = 104,04 km/h
São Jorge - 38,3 m/s = 137,88 km/h (não há aviões para São Jorge desde Terça-Feira)
Pico - 30,4 m/s = 109,44 km/h
Flores - 26,5 m/s = 95,4 km/h

Mais logo começo a colocar os gráficos dos SCADAS.

Nota: o vento é medido a cerca de 50m do chão pelo que á que retirar aproximadamente 1/3 ou 33% para termos uma indicação da velocidade do vento junto ao chão.


----------



## LMCG (14 Jan 2016 às 22:32)

Para já fica aqui S. Maria


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 22:35)

cstools.net disse:


> 1- Depressão
> 2- Tempestade Tropical
> 3 - Furacão ( Cat. 3 e 4 )
> 4 - Tufão (Cat, 4)
> ...


Atenção que furacão e tufão são designações diferentes para o mesmo fenómeno, numas regiões chama-se furacão e noutras tufão ou  ainda ciclone tropical como na Austrália por exemplo.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

cstools.net:  vai para aí uma confusão desgraçada...

Os ventos sustentados estão completamente dentro da categoria de furacão (cat1). Não sou eu que o digo... é tão só a NOAA (como o Vince ainda há pouco colocou... http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...madeira-janeiro-2016.8549/page-14#post-536090 ).

Tal como foi dito a designação tufão e furacão é dependente da região. No atlântico temos furacões. No Índico, por exemplo, tufões.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2016 às 22:46)

cstools.net disse:


> 1- Depressão
> 2- Tempestade Tropical
> 3 - Furacão ( Cat. 3 e 4 )
> 4 - Tufão (Cat, 4)
> ...



Não... Furacão vai da Categoria 1 a 5 tal como já explicado anteriormente. Tempestade e depressão tropical vêm antes..





Tens aqui uma boa explicação:
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/hurricane/resources/TropicalCyclones11.pdf


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2016 às 22:56)

O centro cada vez mais está exposto


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2016 às 23:11)

Sorrateiramente, lá se faz uma boa rega em Sta. Maria:











Há novos avisos. E a novidade é a possibilidade de trovoada:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPeDhOZjZEOGJnNFd6T0J2VVdvZkJoQzB0NmhB/view?pref=2&pli=1


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Jan 2016 às 23:17)

http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/noticias/avisos/ver.php?id=550


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Jan 2016 às 23:21)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Ia comentar isso mesmo agora. Sei que pode ser uma loucura do GFS e WRF, porque não são modelos feitos para este tipo de eventos. No entanto, tanto um como outro apontam para uma dispersão da precipitação em relação ao núcleo. Isto apesar de o GFS prever um aumento dos movimentos verticais em torno do núcleo à medida que se aproxima do grupo central. Será o furacão a adquirir características subtropicais novamente?


Pode a perda do núcleo estar associada de alguma forma a estas variáveis... Julgo que o olho poderá ressurgir horas antes de atingir o grupo central, em acordo com o aumento signfiicativo dos movimentos verticais previsto. Até porque o IPMA prevê que o olho seja nítido ao passar neste grupo. Mas é apenas uma intuição, atenção.


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

Nova Actualização de  Alertas para a Região

Proteção Civil atualiza avisos para o arquipélago dos Açores

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), tendo em conta que o ciclone tropical Alex se mantém como furacão de categoria 1, prolongou os períodos dos avisos para o Grupo Central e elevou o aviso de agitação marítima para o Grupo Oriental.



Assim, emite-se:


Para o Grupo Ocidental


Aviso AMARELO referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 00H00 e as 12H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Direção de leste.


Para o Grupo Central


Aviso VERMELHO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 03H00 e as 18H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.


VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 06H00 e as 18H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Direção de leste, rodando para sul (rajadas da ordem dos 170 km/h).


AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 06H00 e as 18H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Ondas de leste, passando a sueste, com 10 a 12 metros, podendo a onda máxima atingir os 18 metros.


Aviso LARANJA referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 00H00 e as 03H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.


VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 00H00 e as 06H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Direção de leste.


AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 00H00 e as 06H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Ondas do quadrante leste.


Aviso AMARELO referente a:

TROVOADA

No período entre as 00H00 e as 18H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.


Para o Grupo Oriental


Aviso VERMELHO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 03H00 e as 15H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.


VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 06H00 e as 15H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Direção de leste a rodar para sul (rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h).


AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 06H00 e as 15H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Ondas de sul podendo ultrapassar os nove metros.


Aviso LARANJA referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 23H00 de hoje, 14 de janeiro, e as 03H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.


VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 00H00 e as 06H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Direção de leste.


AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 00H00 e as 06H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.

Ondas do quadrante leste, passando a sul.


Aviso AMARELO referente a:

TROVOADA

No período entre as 00H00 e as 15H00 de sexta-feira, 15 de janeiro.


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


O SRPCBA recorda que o eventual impacto destes efeitos pode ser minimizado, sobretudo através da adoção de comportamentos adequados, pelo que, em particular nas zonas mais vulneráveis, recomenda-se a observação e divulgação das principais medidas de autoproteção para estas situações, nomeadamente:


Garantir a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas e a retirada de inertes e outros objetos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento.


Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, como andaimes, placards e outras estruturas montadas ou suspensas.


Manter limpos os sistemas de drenagem e consolidar telhados, portas e janelas.


Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto da orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas.


Não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos e passeios à beira-mar.


Estar atento às informações e indicações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.



GaCS/SRPCBA



Algumas Estradas serão encerradas por precaução nas diferentes ilhas


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 23:33)

Desde ontem que a ilha de Santa Maria tem recebido chuva quase contínua. Em S.Miguel são os cimos de Sete Cidades e Tronqueira com chuva mais persistente, mas apenas fraca a moderada.
De qualquer modo, os terrenos e aquíferos  estão certamente saturados.






Três estações do maciço do Fogo sem registo; duas da zona oriental, entre elas a recordista Algarvia.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 23:44)

Para a história, Alex visto pelo Aqua hoje à tarde:






mesmo sendo pequeno assim, aquilo não cabe entre as ilhas.


----------



## fablept (14 Jan 2016 às 23:44)

Observações de navios ao largo do furacão, distâncias a rondar os 400km..

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/radial_search.php?lat1=33.6N&lon1=27.8W&uom=E&dist=250&ot=A&time=3

Probabilidades de ventos com força de furacão (baseado no último comunicado)
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/203715.shtml?hwind120#wcontents


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2016 às 23:46)

Boa noite,

Como acho que a partir de agora faz todo o sentido começar a informar o que se vai passando pelas ilhas, aqui vai o meu contributo...
Neste momento pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira, chuva fraca, vento a subir de intensidade com algumas rajadas, nada de especial até agora


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Jan 2016 às 23:52)

Parece-me que as zonas mais afetadas serão a ilha Terceira centro-oeste e a zona centro-este de São Jorge. Atenção à orografia desta ilha.

Se bem que todas estas estimativas quase quilométricas de trajetória são extremamente falíveis, só com Nowcasting chegamos lá.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 00:02)

fablept disse:


> Observações de navios ao largo do furacão, distâncias a rondar os 400km



39 nós, mais de 70 Km/h de vento médio nestas observações.

Entretanto o WU mostra isto neste momento:






Aquela bóia está exactamente no caminho da trajectória prevista.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

Pois aqui pelo Faial já está o vento um bocadinho puxado... Só agora é que estamos a entrar, creio que estes canais entre as ilhas serão grandes amplificadores do vento...


----------



## AJJ (15 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

Os açoreanos do forum se puderem passem fotografias videos e informações .


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

AJJ disse:


> Os açoreanos do forum se puderem passem fotografias videos e informações .



Mudei-me de malas e bagagens para o Continente, mas é provável que a página no facebook da MyTopFm vá lançando fotos e vídeos.


----------



## TekClub (15 Jan 2016 às 00:14)

a CMTV pelos vistos vai acompanhar já tiveram em direto, já se via sacos de areia postos nas portas e janelas tapadas...


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 00:15)

TekClub disse:


> a CMTV pelos vistos vai acompanhar já tiveram em direto...


Lol não perdem uma


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 00:23)

Bem...sendo que já acompanho este fórum algum tempo decidi fazer agora o registo para fazer um ponto da situação!

Neste momento o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade na cidade de Angra do Heroísmo, prevendo-se que se agrave com o passar das horas.
Ainda não há fotos nem videos registados para serem mostrados devido a hora e devido ao inicio do evoluir da situação estar a começar!
Mas ás 18h00 (hora dos Açores) foi feita uma comunicação em direto sobre a previsão do estado do tempo nas próximas horas que poderão acompanhar aqui: http://www.azorestv.com/index.php/v...açores-terceira-dimensão-especial-informação/

Estarei por cá durante a noite para fazer o balanço e o ponto da situação

Obrigado


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 00:23)

Na CMTV o furacão já está em categoria 2?


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 00:29)

Chuva forte em Santa Maria, desde há cerca de uma hora.






As intensidades estão expressas em mm/10 minutos.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

AJJ disse:


> Os açoreanos do forum se puderem passem fotografias videos e informações .



Mas não se ponham em situações potencialmente perigosas, não vão para perto do mar nem para sítios onde possam ocorrer deslizamentos de terras ou quedas de árvores, segurança acima de tudo.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

AzoresPower disse:


> Na CMTV o furacão já está em categoria 2?


O olho está meio desfeito


----------



## AJJ (15 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

Maldita hora que deixei a nos e fui para vodafone, não tenho cmtv ahaha


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

Quando passa exactamente um mês após o terrível temporal que assolou a freguesia de São Roque, a população, especialmente os habitantes junto à orla marítima, preparam-se para o temporal que se anuncia para esta madrugada e manhã de sexta-feira.


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2016 às 00:43)

Peterboss disse:


> Quando passa exactamente um mês após o terrível temporal que assolou a freguesia de São Roque, a população, especialmente os habitantes junto à orla marítima, preparam-se para o temporal que se anuncia para esta madrugada e manhã de sexta-feira.


Lá diz o velho ditado: "Casa assaltada, trancas à porta...."

Tenho aqui que dizer que, finalmente, vejo um papel activo da protecção civil dos Açores, não só o SRPCBA, mas como todas as suas outras estruturas, desde Câmaras Municipais a emitirem alertas até às próprias Juntas de Freguesia... As próprias pessoas acho que já interiorizaram o conceito de protecção civil e claramente estão a respeitar muito mais os alertas emitidos, protegendo-se  a si e aos seus bens...Sem dúvida um claro avanço para evitar danos maiores...

Aproveito para fazer o ponto da situação aqui pela zona oeste - Vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 00:45)

Porém o Arome retira, por ser um evento severo até fico contente pelo  mesmo não ser tão dramático... Poderá ser um sinal positivo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 00:50)

Vento médio em Santa Maria (altitude 405 m) à volta dos 60 Km/h.

66,1 mm nas últimas 24 horas até às 00:40 de hoje.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 00:55)

Em Angra do Heroísmo continua a aumentar a intensidade do vento, a chuva já começou mas de forma fraca por enquanto.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 01:01)

Aqui pela Horta vento sustentado diminui ligeiramente e temos precipitação estratiforme


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2016 às 01:04)

_Update_ da previsão descritiva do IPMA há coisa de 15 minutos:


> *GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros em geral fracos.
> *Vento leste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 85 km/h,*
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/index.jsp


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 01:06)

Até agora as rajadas máximas das últimas 24h em alguns dos PE da EDA foram:

Santa Maria - 32,7 m/s = 117,72 km/h
São Miguel - 38,4 m/s = 138,24 km/h
Terceira - 28,9 m/s = 104,04 km/h
São Jorge - 38,3 m/s = 137,88 km/h (não há aviões para São Jorge desde Terça-Feira)
Pico - 30,4 m/s = 109,44 km/h
Flores - 26,5 m/s = 95,4 km/h

Mais logo começo a colocar os gráficos dos SCADAS.

Nota: o vento é medido a cerca de 50m do chão pelo que á que retirar aproximadamente 1/3 ou 33% para termos uma indicação da velocidade do vento junto ao chão.


----------



## Spak (15 Jan 2016 às 01:07)

Fotografia da NASA


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 01:09)

Em São Miguel o vento tem aumentado nas últimas horas... (apenas torre n.º1)






Todas as torres do parque...


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 01:15)

Hoje á noite é uma altura perfeita para gerar energia nas eólicas certo?


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2016 às 01:22)

Peterboss disse:


> Hoje á noite é uma altura perfeita para gerar energia nas eólicas certo?


Infelizmente está errado, quando a velocidade passa os 25m/s (90km/h) a produção pára.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 01:23)

*75,0 mm* últimas 24 horas (total corrente) em Santa Maria. Continua a chover forte nas zonas elevadas e costa sul.

O vento diminuiu, à volta de 45 Km/h.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 01:25)

Peterboss disse:


> Hoje á noite é uma altura perfeita para gerar energia nas eólicas certo?



Nem por isso, a partir dos 108 km/h as pás ficam em bandeira para não serem destruídas.
Já a partir dos 250 km/h a própria integridade da torre fica em causa se a rajada for de mais de 10s.

Lembro que para o grupo central esperamos ventos na ordem dos 170 km/h ao nível do mar e segundo o NHC + 30% nos montes que é onde estão as eólicas ou seja 221 km/h.
Acontece que o os 221 km/h são junto ao chão, onde tem atrito, a 50m de altura onde está a cabeça da torre acrescem +35% ou seja 300 km/h.

Estamos preocupados...


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 01:30)

dahon disse:


> Infelizmente está errado, quando a velocidade passa os 25m/s (90km/h) a produção pára.



Correto, começa a reduzir aos 90 km/h e pára aos 108 km/h.
Já não me lembrava bem dos valores, fui verificar.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 01:37)

Peterboss disse:


> Sim por exemplo na serra do cume é a zona mais alta aonde estão as eólicas...



Creio haver torres a altitudes mais elevadas na ilha do Pico...


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 01:38)

Fleming disse:


> Creio haver torres a altitudes mais elevadas na ilha do Pico...




Referia-me cá na ilha Terceira.
Não conheço a zona aonde estão instaladas as eólicas nas restantes ilhas...


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 01:38)

Peterboss disse:


> Referia-me cá na ilha Terceira.
> Não conheço a zona aonde estão instaladas as eólicas nas restantes ilhas...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 01:44)

A estrutura está a ser erodida pelo lado sul. Parece que vai perder intensidade antes de atingir as ilhas.

Imagem de há duas horas:





Duvido que ainda seja um furacão:


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 01:46)

A Sic Notícias está a acompanhar com algum pormenor o evoluir da situação.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 01:53)

Sim, pela aparência é quase certamente uma TS... Perdeu a estrutura e muita organização 




Por um lado fico mais tranquilo, por outro lado há a previsão que este sistema se converta num poderoso sistema não tropical


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 01:54)

Estrutura do vento:






Área de ventos superiores a 120 Km/h (65 nós) confinada ao quadrante Leste mas o raio de abrangência tem aumentado.

Reparar no contorno das ilhas logo a norte, onde está a chegar o limite da zona de 50 nós (92 Km/h) a S.Miguel.


----------



## AJJ (15 Jan 2016 às 01:57)

Gostava de ver isto em directo mas parece-me que já nem é furacão logo as noticias devem passar para outro lado.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 01:59)

Chuva forte em S.Miguel no maciço oriental. Começou há 20 minutos.


----------



## AJJ (15 Jan 2016 às 02:12)

Segundo a Sic, estão pessoas a passear a pé, carros a passar perto da marina, pessoas em barcos, vendedores ambulantes tudo perto da marina em Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2016 às 02:14)

*FURACÃO ALEX*

Um alerta de furacão está em vigor para o Grupo Central do Arquipélago dos Açores (Ilhas do Faial, Pico, São Jorge, Graciosa e Terceira) e um aviso de tempestade tropical está em vigor para o Grupo Oriental do Arquipélago dos Açores (Ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria).
Discussão e perspectivas nas próximas 48 horas – Às 00h00_UTC, o centro do furacão Alex estava localizado perto da latitude 33,9º Norte e da longitude 27,8º Oeste. O furacão Alex está-se a mover em direcção ao norte, aproximadamente a 22 milhas por hora (35 km/h). Um deslocamento para norte com um aumento da velocidade é esperado esta noite e ao longo do dia de sexta-feira; para sábado espera-se que o furação gire para noroeste. Assim, o furacão irá atravessar o Arquipélago dos Açores ao longo desta sexta-feira.
Os ventos máximos do furacão rondam as 85 milhas por hora (140 km/h) com rajadas mais fortes. Poucas mudanças são esperados na força dos ventos ao longo desta sexta-feira; no entanto, Alex é provável que perca as suas características tropicais ainda durante esta sexta-feira.
*Ventos com força de furacão estendem-se num raio até 25 milhas (35 km) do centro (olho) do furacão*; *ventos com força de tempestade tropical estendem-se num raio até 175 milhas (280 km) do centro do furacão. *Santa Maria, nos Açores relatou rajadas de vento de até 45 milhas por hora (72 km/h) durante as últimas horas. A pressão central mínima estimada é de 981 milibares.
Perigos que podem ser sentidos em terra – Os ventos de força de tempestade tropical deverão começar a afectar o Arquipélago dos Açores a partir das próximas horas; ventos de força de furacão são esperados para as ilhas do Grupo Central do Arquipélago dos Açores na primeira metade do dia de hoje.
A velocidade do vento nos topos montanhosos e nas vertentes laterais expostas aos ventos das áreas mais elevadas são frequentemente até 30 por cento mais forte do que os ventos referidos atrás neste comunicado, podendo mesmo vir a ocorrer rajadas mais fortes pontualmente em alguns locais mais elevados.
*Precipitação – O furacão Alex deverá produzir nesta sexta-feira acumulações totais de precipitação, no Arquipélago dos Açores, entre os 76,3 mm e os 127,0 mm, com possibilidade de serem atingidos os 177,8 mm em alguns locais. Estas precipitações poderão originar enchentes e deslizamentos de terra com risco de vida.*
Tempestade no mar – Uma maré de tempestade perigosa deverá produzir inundações costeiras significativa perto e a leste do olho do furacão. Junto à costa, o aumento da ondulação poderá provocar grandes ondas destrutivas.

TRADUÇÃO NÃO OFICIAL DO AVISO PÚBLICO DO NHC NÚMERO 5A


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 02:15)

AJJ disse:


> Segundo a Sic, estão pessoas a passear a pé, carros a passar perto da marina, pessoas em barcos, vendedores ambulantes tudo perto da marina em Ponta Delgada.



Não me admira nada. Hoje é Dia dos Amigos (na próxima quinta é o Dia das Amigas) nos Açores, uma data muito especial e celebrada de forma intensa por nós açorianos. Se a isso juntarmos o facto de estarmos algo habituados a tempestades...está tudo explicado.


----------



## AJJ (15 Jan 2016 às 02:16)

Fleming disse:


> Não me admira nada. Hoje é Dia dos Amigos (na próxima quinta é o Dia das Amigas) nos Açores, uma data muito especial e celebrada de forma intensa por nós açorianos. Se a isso juntarmos o facto de estarmos algo habituados a tempestades...está tudo explicado.



Não sabia, mas mesmo assim é um pouco arriscado estar perto da marina sem protecções nem nada.

As furnas das maçarocas são muito longe ?


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 02:17)

ACTUALIZAÇÃO na Ilha Terceira 01h16:

Vento a soprar com maior intensidade fase á actualização de a pouco.
A chuva por enquanto só chuviscos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 02:20)

Boa Noite a todos e aproveito para dar as boas vindas ao fórum de mais um habitante da Ilha Terceira o @Peterboss 


Por aqui cheguei há pouco a casa mas estive perto da orla costeira e o vento vem aumentando cada vez mais de intensidade ao longo da noite ... A agitação marítima também tem vindo a aumentar e neste momento começou a chover mas de uma maneira ainda fraca ... Muito pouca precipitação até ao momento ...

Aguardemos as próximas horas e o pico da tempestade ...

Tudo irá decerto correr bem ...


----------



## AJJ (15 Jan 2016 às 02:24)

Quando é que é suposto o furacão atingir as ilhas ?


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 02:30)

Prevê-se o pico da tempestade pelas 06:00 de hoje ... mas os efeitos começam já desde as 03:00 ... Ainda estamos numa fase preliminar ...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2016 às 02:31)

AJJ disse:


> Segundo a Sic, estão pessoas a passear a pé, carros a passar perto da marina, pessoas em barcos, vendedores ambulantes tudo perto da marina em Ponta Delgada.



Os ventos fortes só se devem fazer sentir a partir das 06h00 da manhã (Grupo Central); até lá nada de especial se passará... Quanto muito alguma precipitação e aumento da agitação marítima. O núcleo do furacão ainda está a cerca de 400 quilómetros a sul... 

AROME


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 02:33)

AJJ disse:


> Não sabia, mas mesmo assim é um pouco arriscado estar perto da marina sem protecções nem nada.
> 
> As furnas das maçarocas são muito longe ?



Os avisos apontam para que o período critico seja mais de madrugada. De qualquer modo, pelo que vi nas imagens da SIC Notícias, as condições do tempo não estavam muito fora do que é habitual nesta altura do ano, pelo menos para um açoriano.

É claro que há sempre os irresponsáveis, mas esses...pronts!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 02:33)

Elaborei a minha perspetiva sobre o tempo que fará. Sei que continuo a utilizar o GFS, mas adicionei o WRF e a previsão do NHC. Aqui no meu blog:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 02:36)

Esboço da progressão hora a hora, com o centro nos níveis baixos assinalado (não coincide com a aparência das nuvens altas). Tem-se mantido nas últimas horas na direcção norte com ligeira deriva para Leste. A continuar assim mantém-se a previsão de passagem do centro entre São Jorge e Terceira, mais perto da ponta leste da primeira:


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jan 2016 às 02:39)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa, chove e o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade. Veremos o evoluir da situação nas próximas horas.

Bem-vindo ao fórum @Peterboss! 

Aproveito para desejar um Bom Ano a todos! Só agora terei mais disponibilidade, pois as aulas acabaram hoje.

Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 02:48)

AJJ disse:


> Quando é que é suposto o furacão atingir as ilhas ?



Está previsto no período das 3h, 6h e até as 12h


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 02:56)

Tropical-storm-force winds are expected to begin over portions of the Azores during the next few hours. Hurricane conditions are expected to spread over the central Azores by early Friday. A Hurricane Warning continues for the islands of Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, and Terceira in the central Azores, and a Tropical Storm Warning for the islands of Sao Miguel and Santa Maria in the eastern Azores.

Hurricane Alex is centered as of 11 p.m. AST about 275 miles (445 km) south-southeast of Faial Island in the Central Azores, 
moving toward the north near 22 mph (35 km/h). On the forecast track, the center will move near or over portions of the Azores Friday morning. Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 80 mph (130 km/h) with higher gusts - a Category 1 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. Little change in strength during the next day or so is expected, but Alex is likely to lose its tropical characteristics on Friday.

Alex is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 3 to 5 inches over the Azores through Friday, with possible isolated maximum amounts of 7 inches. These rains could produce life-threatening flash floods and mud slides. Also, a dangerous storm surge is expected to produce significant coastal flooding near and to the east of the center of Alex, be accompanied by large and destructive waves near the coast.

Get the latest on this tropical cyclone by visiting the NHC website atwww.hurricanes.gov


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 03:05)

O NHC prevê agora a passagem sobre a extremidade oriental de São Jorge. Há também uma diminuição da intensidade dos ventos:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 03:21)

StormRic disse:


> Esboço da progressão hora a hora, com o centro nos níveis baixos assinalado (não coincide com a aparência das nuvens altas). Tem-se mantido nas últimas horas na direcção norte com ligeira deriva para Leste. A continuar assim mantém-se a previsão de passagem do centro entre São Jorge e Terceira, mais perto da ponta leste da primeira:


A trajetória ainda está entre S Jorge e Terceira? Pela do IMAP tenho sobre S Jorge e Graciosa..


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 03:25)

ACTUALIZAÇÃO do tempo na Ilha Terceira 02h24:

Vento a soprar com imensa intensidade e já se faz sentir alguma chuva não forte, mas a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2016 às 03:42)




----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 03:45)

Confirmo a actualização do tempo do @Peterboss ...

Agora às 02 e 43 fez rajadas como não tinha feito até aqui ... E a intensidade do vento aumenta a cada instante que passa ... Os efeitos começam-se a sentir com alguma intensidade embora ainda nada a que não estejamos habituados ao longo dos anos ... A precipitação aqui na alta da cidade de Angra é nula neste momento ...


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 03:50)

Candy disse:


>



Muito fraco ainda.
Pelo video mostra apenas o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade mas nada de especial por agora.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 03:53)

Pelo o que vejo através do ipma a ilha com maior precipitação neste momento é a zona do Nordeste na ilha de São Miguel com 5.2mm


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 04:00)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> A trajetória ainda está entre S Jorge e Terceira? Pela do IMAP tenho sobre S Jorge e Graciosa..



Sim, já tinha actualizado para passar sobre S.Jorge, segundo o NHC. Essa projecção que fiz já se desactualizou. O próprio NHC voltou para oeste depois de ter oscilado para Leste.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 04:05)

Seria interessante ver o que se passa pelo Topo através do user @Manecas ... É que o olho pode passar bem perto de lá ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 04:08)

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-01-15 03:00:00* e *2016-01-16 03:00:00*
_Assunto:_ Furacão Alex

De acordo com o centro de Furacões de Miami, o centro do furacão Alex encontrava-se às 03:00UTC a cerca de 445 km a su-sueste do Faial dirigindo-se para norte com uma velocidade de cerca de 35 km/h, o que implica a sua passagem sobre as ilhas do Grupo Central dos Açores durante da manhã. 
Muito embora haja indícios de algum enfraquecimento na sua estrutura, o Alex deverá manter no essencial as características inicialmente previstas durante a sua passagem nos Açores. 
Assim, mantém-se a previsão de precipitação FORTE, ventos com rajadas que podem atingir os 160 km/h e ondas com altura máxima de 18 metros no Grupo Central. 
O Grupo Oriental será afectado com menos intensidade, com ventos com rajadas na ordem dos 130 km/h, ondas que podem ultrapassar os 9 metros e precipitação FORTE. 
Ao longo da tarde deverá verificar-se uma melhoria do estado do tempo nas ilhas dos referidos grupos. 

Imagens de satélite: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/index.jsp

Data de edição: 2016-01-15 03:51:52


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 04:18)

Peterboss disse:


> Pelo o que vejo através do ipma a ilha com maior precipitação neste momento é a zona do Nordeste na ilha de São Miguel com 5.2mm



Já chove em toda a ilha de S.Miguel. Ainda não parou de chover em Santa Maria.
Também já chove em S.Jorge e na Terceira.
Os maiores acumulados estão a ocorrer nas zonas elevadas:





Os acumulados do mês nos Açores seguem assim:


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 04:20)

<div id="fb-root"></div><script>(function(d, s, id) {  var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];  if (d.getElementById(id)) return;  js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id;  js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/pt_PT/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3";  fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-post" data-href=""


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jan 2016 às 04:21)

Normalmente, a RTP Açores costuma fazer emissões especiais neste tipo de situações meteorológicas, mas até agora não fizeram qualquer transmissão em direto.

Alguém tem alguma informação sobre isto?


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 04:29)

Todos os modelos deslocaram ligeiramente para oeste as trajectórias previstas. Parece já consensual que a ilha de S.Jorge vai ser atingida em cheio.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 04:30)

<div id="fb-root"></div><script>(function(d, s, id) {  var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];  if (d.getElementById(id)) return;  js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id;  js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/pt_PT/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3";  fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-post" data-href="" data-width="500"


Fonte - MyTopFM


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 04:30)

Afgdr disse:


> Normalmente, a RTP Açores costuma fazer emissões especiais neste tipo de situações meteorológicas, mas até agora não fizeram qualquer transmissão em direto.
> 
> Alguém tem alguma informação sobre isto?



Até admira...
O gordon fizeram emissões especiais durante a noite.
Sei que começam as 8h da manhã com emissão especial, mas durante a noite não há nada


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 04:35)

Pois ... infelizmente não temos nenhum acompanhamento televisivo neste momento ... Aproveito para actualizar o estado do tempo aqui pela cidade de Angra ... Não houve grandes alterações nesta última hora continuando a não haver precipitação tirando alguns chuviscos fracos de curta duração e o vento continua a fazer-se sentir com alguma intensidade mas ainda nada que possamos dizer ser força de furacão ...


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2016 às 04:40)

Só por curiosidade... e o Queen Victoria que zarpou esta tarde de Ponta Delgada?

Pela posição dele está mesmo na rota do Alex.

http://www.sea-scanner.com/schiffsposition.php?schiff=Queen+Victoria


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 04:44)

Candy disse:


> Só por curiosidade... e o Queen Victoria que zarpou esta tarde de Ponta Delgada?
> 
> Pela posição dele está mesmo na rota do Alex.
> 
> http://www.sea-scanner.com/schiffsposition.php?schiff=Queen+Victoria



Consegue afastar-se o suficiente, vai a 21 nós para oeste. Nesta altura já está para oeste da trajectória. Ainda apanham um pouco de vento e mar, do quadrante mais fraco, mas nada que não estejam habituados.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jan 2016 às 04:46)

Chuva forte tocada a vento forte aqui na Lagoa...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 04:49)

Chuva forte em São Jorge. Continua a chover bem no Grupo Oriental.

Muita água em Santa Maria, felizmente a ilha é pequena e não há grandes áreas de acumulação, depressa a água chega ao mar.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 04:54)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Pois ... infelizmente não temos nenhum acompanhamento televisivo neste momento ... Aproveito para actualizar o estado do tempo aqui pela cidade de Angra ... Não houve grandes alterações nesta última hora continuando a não haver precipitação tirando alguns chuviscos fracos de curta duração e o vento continua a fazer-se sentir com alguma intensidade mas ainda nada que possamos dizer ser força de furacão ...



Tens neste momento o DIRETO do canal regional VITEC acompanhar o desenrolar da situação nas próximas horas
http://www.azorestv.com/index.php/p/17/direto-azorestv-by-vitec/
A imagem em direto corresponde ao concelho da Praia da Vitória


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 04:58)

Actualização do estado do tempo por aqui

03:58 - O vento começa a ser mais constante e cada vez mais forte ... Já se sente o clima de tempestade ... Os primeiros sinais do Alex já estão se a fazer sentir por aqui de uma forma definitiva ... Vento de Sul com intensidade média a forte embora ainda numa situação embrionária ...

Obrigado @Peterboss pela partilha deste link ...


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 05:03)

A ilha de São Jorge neste momento é a que regista maior precipitação tendo registado até ao momento 8.2mm


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 05:27)

Ponto de situação das restantes ilhas alguém para fazer?
Aqui na ilha Terceira (04h25)

O vento sopra com alguma intensidade, mas a chuva apenas fraca e por vezes chuviscos...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 05:29)

Acompanhamento atualizado agora mesmo em Lagoa, São Miguel, Açores, no meu blog.


----------



## Manecas (15 Jan 2016 às 05:32)

Boa madrugada a todos! 
Aqui por São Jorge,Topo,nada demaia. Algum vento,leste,xom rajadas,mas nada de anormal para um dia de Inverno (plr enquanto)... Acabei de chegar da Calheta e lá e na serra do Topo,as coisas não estão iguais... muito vento e chuva com abundância!
Estou ansioso para ver a evolução desta coisa! Se o olho passar por cá,vou tentar estar atento e registar para colocar aqui.
Até lá... Bons segukmengos a todos


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 06:01)

Faço lembrar que a partir das 8AM, hora local dos Açores, vai haver uma emissão especial na RTP AÇORES. A acompanhar brevemente


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 06:04)

# ACTUALIZAÇÃO

Ilha Terceira apenas com vento muito forte e chuva fraca/chuviscos
Na ilha de São Miguel foi registada a precipitação 9mm sendo que na ilha de São Jorge a precipitação é de 11.8mm


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 06:14)

Bom dia a todos,

Devido às condições extremas, cá estou eu para ajudar no desenrolar, em directo, da situação. Estive a "recarregar baterias" até há pouco e acredito que a coisa irá agravar-se a partir das 6. Para mim, foi um dia inteiro de preparativos na vivenda e não só... Estou pronto para o "combate" e este turno vai ser longo.
Foi visível, por toda a ilha Terceira, a execução de medidas de prevenção por parte dos serviços camarários e locais.
No final do dia, em algumas zonas complicadas (n.d.r. - propensas a cheias e enxurradas), a Protecção Civil tomou a liberdade de avisar os proprietários das viaturas estacionadas na rua para, em locais pré-determinados e mais seguros, colocarem-nas lá.

Na costa sul-sueste, a vento já se faz sentir bem dentro de casa e a ondulação de sueste, apesar de muito alterosa, ainda não assusta.

Como saberão, amanhã, escolas, creches, infantários e centros de dia estarão encerrados, assim como todos os serviços públicos (*à excepção daqueles exclusivamente essenciais à protecção e segurança da população.*)

Como sempre e nestas situações, mantenham-se seguros, às vossas famílias e aos vossos animais.

A Protecção Civil começa em cada um.

Um abraço a todos e, aos que por aqui restarão, desejo bom acompanhamento (em segurança!) e muito café.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 06:18)

SIC Notícias acompanhar em permanência o evoluir da situação, ainda a pouco fez uma ligação em direto para fazer o ponto de situação do furacão.
Prevê-se que as coisas piorem a partir das 6h00...vamos a ver


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 06:55)

A parede do olho quebrou-se ontem pelas 20h o que fez baixar um pouco as estimativas de vento durante a madrugada. A transição extra-tropical vai começando e nesta fase é isso que mantém a possibilidade de ventos de intensidade furacão numa área reduzida, e de intensidade de tempestade tropical numa área maior.


HURRICANE ALEX DISCUSSION NUMBER 6
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
1100 PM AST THU JAN 14 2016

Satellite imagery indicates that the convective structure of Alex
has decayed during the past 6 hours, with the eyewall breaking
open and the banding dissipating in the southeastern semicircle.
Based on this, the initial intensity is lowered to 70 kt. The
hurricane is moving over colder sea surface temperatures of less
than 20C. However, the cyclone should begin extratropical
transition in the next few hours, and the global models suggest
there will be enough baroclinic forcing to maintain hurricane-force
winds through and after the transition despite the cold water.
Based on this and input from the Ocean Prediction Center, the new
intensity forecast shows little change in strength until Alex is
absorbed by a large extratropical low in about 72 hours.

The initial motion is 010/19. There are no changes to the forecast
philosophy from the previous advisory and only minor tweaks to the
forecast track. Alex continues to be steered by the flow of a
shortwave mid-tropospheric trough that is rotating around the
developing large baroclinic low to its west and northwest. This
evolution should cause the cyclone to turn gradually to the left
with increasing forward speed over the next couple of days. The
dynamical track guidance models remain in excellent agreement for
the first 36 hours of the forecast, and the official forecast is
near the model consensus.

Alex's wind field is likely to expand as it undergoes extratropical
transition. The wind radii forecasts are based primarily on
guidance from the NOAA Ocean Prediction Center.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 15/0300Z 34.7N 27.6W 70 KT 80 MPH
12H 15/1200Z 38.4N 27.8W 65 KT 75 MPH
24H 16/0000Z 45.0N 29.1W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
36H 16/1200Z 52.7N 32.1W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 17/0000Z 59.0N 37.0W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 18/0000Z...ABSORBED BY EXTRATROPICAL LOW

$$
Forecaster Beven


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 07:00)

Sobe para 13.1mm a precipitação na ilha de São Jorge.
Entretanto em actualização ao estado do tempo na Ilha Terceira;

Vento a soprar com imensa intensidade e neste momento chove normalmente em Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 07:02)

Chamo a atenção que tudo indica que será depois de passar os Açores que a depressão sofrerá o cavamento rápido ou explosivo, numa outra fase de vida como extra-tropical. Ou seja, os Açores estão na fronteira e parecem apanhar a fase mais fraca da "vida" como tropical e escapam à fase mais intensa da vida como extra-tropical que começa depois de passar pelos Açores. Alguma sorte aqui.  Isto se as coisas efectivamente decorrerem dessa forma como vários modelos indicam.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 07:20)

ACTUALIZAÇÃO 06h19;

Vento sopra com menos intensidade em Angra do Heroísmo, e chove intensamente.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 07:20)

Nesta altura, em grande parte da costa leste e parte da costa sul, chove com muita intensidade e a toque de vento da direcção de leste.

Só quero acrescentar um pormenor curioso. Por cima de muitas portas de moradias da ilha Terceira, os proprietários colocaram santos, santas e muitas outras figuras religiosas. Gracejando um pouco, não se admirem se virem um santinho a passar por vós a cento e muitos quilómetros por hora.

Outro pormenor: A notícia do Alex surgiu muito repentinamente e, literalmente, como uma bomba, mas tenho de enaltecer que vi de todos os envolvidos nesta mega-operação uma dedicação, esforço, empenho e atenção ao detalhe que não sucedeu em muitas outras ocasiões.
Isto merece um destaque francamente positivo.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 07:23)

Em *São Miguel* nos Graminhais já vai com 43,4 m/s = 156,24 km/h.
Junto ao solo as rajadas já devem rondar os 100/110 km/h.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 07:26)

LMCG disse:


> Em São Miguel nos Graminhais já vai com 43,4 m/s = 156,24 km/h.
> Junto ao solo as rajadas já devem rondar os 100/110 km/h.



E na Terceira há informção do vento registado?


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 07:27)

*Terceira* na Serra do Cume 35,6 m/s = 128,16 km/h.
Rajadas de 80/90 km/h junto ao solo.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 07:29)

LMCG disse:


> Terceira na Serra do Cume 35,6 m/s = 128,16 km/h.
> Rajadas de 80/90 km/h junto ao solo.



Obrigado!
Vocês (EDA) devem estar a temer o pior...sendo que o pico está marcado para o meio dia de hoje...
Agora é que começou a "abanar" na Terceira


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 07:32)

*Santa Maria* igual à Terceira 35,6 m/s = 128,16 km/h.
Rajadas de 80/90 km/h junto ao solo.

Note-se que o parque de Santa Maria está bem mais baixo que o da Terceira pelo que junto ao mar o vento está pior em Santa Maria.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 07:35)

LMCG disse:


> Santa Maria igual à Terceira 35,6 m/s = 128,16 km/h.
> Rajadas de 80/90 km/h junto ao solo.
> 
> Note-se que o parque de Santa Maria está bem mais baixo que o da Terceira pelo que junto ao mar o vento está pior em Santa Maria.



Pelo o que se tem visto e registado nas últimas horas a ilha de Santa Maria tem sido fustigada pelo o mau tempo de hoje


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 07:37)

*São Jorge* no Pico da Urze 50,1 m/s = 180,36 km/h.
Rajadas junto ao solo de 120 km/h.

*Alguém que me explique porque aconteceu aquele pico de vento ás 3h30!*


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 07:41)

Ilha do *Pico* nas Terras do Canto 30,4 m/s = 109,44 km/h.
Rajadas junto ao solo de 70/80 km/h.


----------



## Norther (15 Jan 2016 às 07:41)

Esta melhor organizado neste momento


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 07:43)

Confirmo o que disse o Peterboss.

É oficial: ele chegou à Terceira.

Verdade seja dita, se permanecesse sempre assim seria menos mau. Ou seja, Muito vento e muita chuva mas ainda nada de catastrófico. 

*Atenção: Nota-se que, com o passar dos minutos, desde as 6:00, as condições estão a piorar de forma exponencial.*


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2016 às 07:44)

Bom dia a todos,
E começou o vento e chuva mais intensa pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira...
Agora sim começa -se a perceber que está não é uma tempestade igual às outras, a sustentabilidade do vento é diferente...


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 07:46)

Ilha das *Flores* na Boca da Vereda 26,5 m/ = 95,4 km/h.
Rajadas junto ao solo de 60/70 km/h.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 07:47)

Estive a olhar para os dois modelos mais conhecidos de alta resolução especializados para ciclones tropicais, e nenhum dos dois mantém ventos médios sustentados de intensidade de cat1 (>64kt) a quando da passagem pelos Açores.

*HWRF 00-18z*







*GFDL 00-18z*







*Mas o NHC mantém esse cenário de ventos de intensidade cat1, embora numa área pequena.* Além da normal cautela, pode haver outras boas razões para isso. Primeiro não termos aviões a lançar sondagens como noutras áreas, e assim estamos sempre um bocado às escuras, dependentes de estimativas dvorak por satélite e de modelos, o que aumenta a incerteza.

Outra razão, tal como ontem referi que um modelo global não vê de todo um ciclone tropical desta pequena dimensão, um modelo especializado em dinâmica tropical como os que acima deixei, pode não ver depois bem a dinâmica da fase extra-tropical e as duas actuam em simultâneo a partir daqui. Se leram a _discussion_ que postei atrás, o próprio NHC não se deve sentir inteiramente confortável nestes processos de transição, eles indicam que pediram algum input ao Ocean Prediction Center que tem maior knowhow em meteorologia extra-tropical.

Dito isto, julgo que a pequena área de ventos mais fortes estará entre o centro e uma faixa a leste. Os ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical esses abrangem uma área mais alargada e o período mais intenso do dia será entre as 9h e as 15h.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 07:51)

Neste momento o tempo mantêm-se como descrito a pouco, mas alerta-se que vai piorar por volta das 8h (hora dos Açores)


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 07:54)

LMCG disse:


> Em *São Miguel* nos Graminhais já vai com 43,4 m/s = 156,24 km/h.
> Junto ao solo as rajadas já devem rondar os 100/110 km/h.








Em *São Miguel* o vento está a crescer... 47,7 m/s = *171,72 km/h*.
Rajadas junto ao solo de 110/120 km/h.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 07:55)

ACTUALIZAÇÃO ao nível de precipitação;

São Jorge: 16.1mm
Pico: 2.5mm
Terceira: 2.8mm
Graciosa: 1.6mm
Horta: 3.3mm
São Miguel: 2.5mm
Santa Maria: 0.7mm


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 08:03)

LMCG disse:


> *Terceira* na Serra do Cume 35,6 m/s = 128,16 km/h.
> Rajadas de 80/90 km/h junto ao solo.








Na *Terceira* o vento está a aumentar 37,1 m/s = *133,56 km/h*.
Rajadas junto ao solo de 90 km/h.


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 08:04)

Chuva em Angra do Heroísmo parou.
Apenas sopra o vento mas com fraca intensidade.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 08:22)

O padrão do campo de vento estimado para as 6z é mais ou menos isto:
Valores em nós (kt). Rajadas e zonas mais altas são superiores.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 08:22)

Como afirmou o LMGC, posso confirmar que, segundo informação recebida há minutos, neste preciso momento, as rajadas já andam na ordem dos 90 km/h nas cotas menos elevadas.

Para os mais desatentos, os Açores são ilhas de origem vulcânica e, inclusivamente, com vulcões activos. Logo, por consequência, são ilhas com uma orografia extremamente elevada, o que leva a índices extremamente elevados de vento. Comparações com outros fenómenos recentemente ocorridos no continente português são, muito respeitosamente, francamente exageradas.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 08:40)

Novo aviso das 9h
Vento revisto ligeiramente em baixa, mas mantém ainda a classificação de Furacão.


BULLETIN
*HURRICANE ALEX ADVISORY NUMBER 7*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
500 AM AST FRI JAN 15 2016

*...ALEX WEAKENS SLIGHTLY WHILE IT MOVES CLOSER TO THE AZORES...*
*...HURRICANE CONDITIONS STILL EXPECTED OVER THE CENTRAL AZORES*
*LATER THIS MORNING...*


SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...36.8N 27.0W
ABOUT 130 MI...210 KM S OF TERCEIRA ISLAND IN THE CENTRAL AZORES
ABOUT 155 MI...250 KM SE OF FAIAL ISLAND IN THE CENTRAL AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH...120 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 5 DEGREES AT 23 MPH...37 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...986 MB...29.12 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

None.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Hurricane Warning is in effect for...
* Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, and Terceira in the central
Azores

A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
* Sao Miguel and Santa Maria in the eastern Azores

For storm information specific to your area, please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
At 500 AM AST (0900 UTC), the center of Hurricane Alex was located
near latitude 36.8 North, longitude 27.0 West. Alex is moving toward
the north near 23 mph (37 km/h). A northward motion and a faster
forward speed are expected this morning and afternoon, followed by a
turn toward the north-northwest tonight and Saturday. On the
forecast track, the center of Alex will move near or over portions
of the central Azores this morning.

Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 75 mph (120 km/h)
with higher gusts. Little change in strength is expected over the
next day or so. However, Alex will likely lose its tropical
characteristics by this afternoon or tonight while it moves over
colder waters.

Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 25 miles (35 km) from the
center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 205 miles
(335 km). Wind gusts to tropical storm force continue to be
reported over portions the eastern and central Azores.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 986 mb (29.12 inches).


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND: Tropical-storm-force winds will continue to spread across
all of the eastern and central Azores this morning. Hurricane
conditions are expected to spread over the central Azores by late
morning.

Wind speeds atop and on the windward sides of hills and mountains
are often up to 30 percent stronger than the near-surface winds
indicated in this advisory, and in some elevated locations could be
even greater.

RAINFALL: Alex is expected to produce total rain accumulations of
3 to 5 inches over the Azores through today, with possible isolated
maximum amounts of 7 inches. These rains could produce
life-threatening flash floods and mud slides. Rainfall should
diminish across the Azores by late afternoon.

STORM SURGE: A dangerous storm surge is expected to produce
significant coastal flooding near and to the east of the center of
Alex. Near the coast, the surge will be accompanied by large and
destructive waves.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next intermediate advisory at 800 AM AST.
Next complete advisory at 1100 AM AST.

$$
Forecaster Stewart

NNNN



*HURRICANE ALEX DISCUSSION NUMBER 7*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
500 AM AST FRI JAN 15 2016

*The overall convective pattern of Alex has continued to erode since*
*the previous advisory. However, conventional and microwave satellite*
*imagery indicate that there is still enough inner-core convection*
*and a small radius of maximum winds to warrant keeping Alex as a*
*hurricane for this advisory. Satellite classifications continue to*
*decrease, and the initial intensity has been lowered to 65 kt based*
*on a blend of the TAFB current intensity estimate of T4.5/77 kt and*
*a current T-number of T3.5/55 kt.*

Alex has yet to make the turn toward due north, and the initial
motion estimate is 005/20 kt. Other than to nudge the forecast track
slightly to the right based on the more eastward initial position,
there are no significant changes to the previous forecast track or
reasoning. Alex is expected to be steered northward and then
northwestward over the next couple of days within deep cyclonic flow
in the eastern periphery of a large extratropical low centered over
the northwestern Atlantic near Newfoundland. *On the forecast track,*
*the center of Alex and the core of strongest winds should reach the*
*central Azores by late morning or early afternoon.* The global and
regional model guidance remains in excellent agreement on this
scenario, and the official forecast track is a blend of the
consensus model TVCN and input from the Ocean Prediction Center.

Most of the coldest cloud shield has now shifted into the western
semicircle, a signal that extratropical transition is likely
beginning. With Alex now moving over 16C sea-surface temperatures,
and with colder water still ahead of the cyclone, transition to
an extratropical cyclone should be complete within the next 12
hours. However, global models suggest that there will be enough
baroclinic forcing to maintain hurricane-force winds after
transition occurs despite the cold waters of the north Atlantic.

The 34-kt wind radius was expanded in the northeastern quadrant
based on quality wind reports from ship BATFR17. The wind field is
expected to continue to expand as Alex undergoes extratropical
transition at higher latitudes. The wind radii forecasts are based
primarily on guidance from the NOAA Ocean Prediction Center.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 15/0900Z 36.8N 27.0W 65 KT 75 MPH
12H 15/1800Z 41.4N 27.7W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
24H 16/0600Z 48.7N 30.0W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
36H 16/1800Z 56.0N 34.5W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 17/0600Z 62.3N 37.7W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 18/0600Z...ABSORBED BY EXTRATROPICAL LOW

$$
Forecaster Stewart
​


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 08:43)

LMCG disse:


> *Santa Maria* igual à Terceira 35,6 m/s = 128,16 km/h.
> Rajadas de 80/90 km/h junto ao solo.
> 
> Note-se que o parque de Santa Maria está bem mais baixo que o da Terceira pelo que junto ao mar o vento está pior em Santa Maria.








O vento continua a aumentar... em *Santa Maria* já vai nos 39,0 m/s = *140,4 km/h*.
Junto ao solo 90/100 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 08:48)

LMCG disse:


> Em *São Miguel* o vento está a crescer... 47,7 m/s = *171,72 km/h*.
> Rajadas junto ao solo de 110/120 km/h.








Em *São Miguel* o vento está a crescer... 48,9 m/s = *176,04 km/h*.
Rajadas junto ao solo de 120 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 08:53)

*São Jorge *51,0 m/s = *183,6 km/h*... alguém me explica estes picos de vento?
Junto ao solo 120/130 km/h.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 08:54)

Isso dá que velocidade ao nível do solo?


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 08:57)

Fleming disse:


> Isso dá que velocidade ao nível do solo?



2/3 do valor aproximadamente


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 09:00)

Só para dar nota que. num dos ecrãs que tenho à minha frente com os canais de notícias nacionais e a RTP-A, vi uma jornalista da TVI e o cameraman a serem varridos por uma onda em directo. Mas que raio vai na cabeça daqueles dois!? A ânsia de mostrar a ondulação colocou-os numa situação desnecessariamente perigosa.
Apelar à segurança e depois cometem uma estupidez daquelas. Haja bom senso, caramba!

Quem puder retroceder nas gravações automáticas, a situação ocorreu às 7:35 (locais), 8:35 (Continente e Madeira) na TVI24.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 09:01)

Kamikaze disse:


> Só para dar nota que. num dos ecrãs que tenho à minha frente com os canais de notícias nacionais e a RTP-A, vi uma jornalista da TVI e o cameraman a serem varridos por uma onda em directo. Mas que raio vai na cabeça daqueles dois!? A ânsia de mostrar a ondulação colocou-os numa situação desnecessariamente perigosa.
> Apelar à segurança e depois cometem uma estupidez daquelas. Haja bom senso, caramba!
> 
> Quem puder retroceder nas gravações automáticas, a situação ocorreu às 7:35 (locais), 8:35 (Continente e Madeira) na TVI24.



Vi isso em directo.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 09:04)

Fleming disse:


> Isso dá que velocidade ao nível do solo?





LMCG disse:


> 2/3 do valor aproximadamente



Embora não existam fórmulas mágicas dessas coisas. O vento depois pode variar bastante, entre zonas mais expostas e menos expostas, fenómenos de aceleração ou desaceleração, etc, etc.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 09:10)

Vince disse:


> Embora não existam fórmulas mágicas dessas coisas. O vento depois pode variar bastante, entre zonas mais expostas e menos expostas, fenómenos de aceleração ou desaceleração, etc, etc.



Tenho um projeto para instalar na subestação do PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel um anemômetro profissional, recebi o equipamento esta semana, o objetivo é confirmar para esta localização qual o "fator" de conversão dos 55m (altura dos anemômetros nas torres) para a velocidade do vento junto ao chão conforme medida pelo IPMA.


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 09:11)

Atualizando da Terceira,  a grande diferença é que o é  vento constante, relativamente a outras situações às quais nos acabamos por habituar,   onde geralmente a rajada é que costuma ser forte. 

De momento, o vento ainda não está numa intensidade muito forte,  a ver vamos. 

As últimas notícias apontam para onde passar a parte mais forte?


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 09:12)




----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 09:13)

São Miguel tem o maior potencial na zona dos Mosteiros


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 09:14)

Tirando a terceira, no resto do central será relativamente Pacífico, o que vai de acordo com os modelos que o @Vince publicou à pouco.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 09:21)

AzoresPower disse:


> Atualizando da Terceira,  a grande diferença é que o é  vento constante, relativamente a outras situações às quais nos acabamos por habituar,   onde geralmente a rajada é que costuma ser forte.
> 
> De momento, o vento ainda não está numa intensidade muito forte,  a ver vamos.
> 
> As últimas notícias apontam para onde passar a parte mais forte?



Terceira e/ou Graciosa.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2016 às 09:29)

Kamikaze disse:


> ...vi uma jornalista da TVI e o cameraman a serem varridos por uma *onda em directo*. Mas que raio vai na cabeça daqueles dois!? A ânsia de mostrar a ondulação colocou-os numa situação desnecessariamente perigosa.
> Apelar à segurança e depois cometem uma estupidez daquelas. Haja bom senso, caramba!



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/onda...mar-em-ponta-delgada/5698b2400cf29f14c410cf73
Vejam ao *minuto 02.50*


----------



## Thomar (15 Jan 2016 às 09:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/onda...mar-em-ponta-delgada/5698b2400cf29f14c410cf73
> Vejam ao *minuto 02.50*


Realmente...  Tanta imprudência junta, mas será possível que as pessoas não tenham cuidado nenhum? 
Felizmente a onda não tinha assim tanta força.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 09:37)

*Santa Maria* 40,8 m/s = *146,88 km/h*.
Junto ao solo 100 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 09:41)

*São Miguel* 50,8 m/s = *182,88 km/h.*
Junto ao solo 120/130 km/h.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 10:09)

Pelas redes sociais já se começa a espalhar o comportamento típico de quem não tem grande noção de como este tipo de situações se desenvolvem e das implicações que teria não activar as medidas preventivas. Dizem que não se passou nada e que foi tudo um exagero.

Enfim...


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 10:13)

Resumo da noite. Muita ventania (subjetivamente tão intenso quanto o Gordon 2012). Não houve muita chuva forte (em S. Jorge choveu bastante há pouco), o que pode ser surpreendente, e que explica a notícia que abaixo publico.

Ainda há uma surpresa e o olho passa no Canal Terceira-S. Miguel 

---

*Madrugada sem registo de incidentes
*
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/madrugada-sem-registo-de-incidentes


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 10:15)

Cá está a origem da chuva forte no triângulo


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 10:19)

Orion disse:


> Ainda há uma surpresa e o olho passa no Canal Terceira-S. Miguel


 Já tive mais dúvidas... Agora tenho quase a certeza disso. E bem perto dos mosteiros.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 10:20)

Umas  cartas probabilísticas


----------



## Turlu (15 Jan 2016 às 10:25)

Bom dia!
Aqui por São Mateus da Calheta, Ilha Terceira, está calmo (estranhamente?) quanto a vento e chuva. Quanto ao mar, apesar de não estar muito próximo da minha casa, consigo avistar a zona do Negrito e vejo ondulação já com alguma altura, embora não consiga precisar em metros uma vez que estou a cerca de 2 kms de distância.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Update rápido.

Felizmente, a nível de ocorrências, está tudo normal.
O nível de prevenção de pessoas, serviços e autarquias estão a permitir que, até agora, não haja nada a registar.

Acerca das estradas, está tudo a 100%. *Apenas alerto que, por motivos de segurança, encontram-se encerradas as seguintes estradas:*

*Na ilha Terceira, estão encerrados os acessos à Serra de Santa Bárbara, na Estrada Regional N.º 5-2.ª, mais conhecida como Estrada das Doze, e o acesso à Serra do Cume, na Estrada Regional N.º 2-1.ª (Barraca – Serra do Cume).

Na Graciosa, está encerrada a Estrada Regional N.º 1-2.ª, no troço entre a Ribeirinha e a Limeira, e os acessos através da Canada da Serra e Caminho Florestal do Grotão.

No Pico, está encerrada a estrada florestal de acesso à Casa da Montanha.

No Faial, está encerrado o Ramal da Caldeira, na Estrada Regional N.º 2-2.ª.

Em São Miguel, estão encerradas a Estrada Regional N.º 8-2.ª, nos troços Covoada – Portal do Vento e Cumeeiras das Sete Cidades, a Estrada Regional N.º 5-2.ª, no troço Ribeira Grande – Lagoa do Fogo – Remédios, a Estrada Regional N.º1-2.ª (Tronqueira do Nordeste) e a Estrada Regional N.º1-1.ª nos troços Pedreira do Nordeste – Água Retorta e Achadinha – Achada do Nordeste, assim como a estrada florestal de acesso ao Pico Bartolomeu.

Em Santa Maria, está encerrada a estrada florestal de acesso ao Pico Alto.
*
Finalmente, há equipas no terreno da Protecção Civil, da Secretaria Regional do Turismo e Transportes (obras públicas) e equipas camarárias (Angra do Heroísmo e Praia da Vitória) que, até este momento, nada reportaram.

Mas *ATENÇÃO*, por favor, peço às pessoas (e avisem os distraídos) que não "baixem a guarda" porque o pior ainda está para vir.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 10:30)

Fleming disse:


> Pelas redes sociais já se começa a espalhar o comportamento típico de quem não tem grande noção de como este tipo de situações se desenvolvem e das implicações que teria não activar as medidas preventivas. Dizem que não se passou nada e que foi tudo um exagero.
> 
> Enfim...



Frustrante mas normal. Fala-se em furacão e as pessoas acham que será algo que vêem nos EUA e as Caraíbas. Penso que explicar todas as características deste evento não serviria de muito, ainda por cima sendo tão pequeno. Seria acrescentar muita complicação.

Ontem o meteorologista esteve a explicar que quando o olho passar pode-se assistir a uma calmaria temporária e que as pessoas não devem sair. O olho é tão pequeno que duvido que as eventuais melhorias demorem muito tempo.

---

Em PDL  moderadamente e com rajadas mais fortes esporadicamente. Por cima, está uma das faixas de precipitação que rodeiam o olho.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 10:32)

Normal numa sociedade mal informada Orion. Quero acreditar que não é assim em todo o lado (e não me refiro somente ao nosso país).


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 10:46)

Hurricane Alex is moving closer to the Azores. Tropical-storm-force winds will continue to spread across all of the eastern and central Azores this morning and hurricane conditions are expected to spread over the central Azores by late morning. Alex is centered as of 5 a.m. AST about 130 miles (210 km) south of Terceira Island in the Central Azores, moving toward the north near 23 mph (37 km/h). On the forecast track, the center of Alex will move near or over portions of the central Azores this morning.

A Hurricane Warning continues for the islands of Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, and Terceira in the central Azores, and a Tropical Storm Warning for the islands of Sao Miguel and Santa Maria in the eastern Azores.

Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 75 mph (120 km/h) with higher gusts - a Category 1 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. Little change in strength is expected over the next day or so. However, Alex will likely lose its tropical characteristics by this afternoon or tonight while it moves over colder waters.

Alex is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 3 to 5 inches over the Azores through today, with possible isolated maximum amounts of 7 inches. These rains could produce life-threatening flash floods and mud slides. Rainfall should diminish across the Azores by late afternoon. Also, a dangerous storm surge is expected to produce significant coastal flooding near and to the east of the center of Alex and will be accompanied by large and destructive waves near the coast.

Get the latest on this tropical cyclone by visiting the NHC website atwww.hurricanes.gov.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 10:48)

Fleming disse:


> Normal numa sociedade mal informada Orion. Quero acreditar que não é assim em todo o lado (e não me refiro somente ao nosso país).



E é. Se não é num assunto é noutro.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 10:50)

Orion disse:


> E é. Se não é num assunto é noutro.



Mas certamente que os japoneses têm mais consciência e prudência do que nós em geral. Digo eu


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 10:51)

Tive a esperança, a certa altura, de não vir a ler os relatos de irresponsabilidade e leviandade das redes sociais citados pelo @Fleming e pelo @Orion , mas só posso parafrasear Einstein:

-"A única diferença entre o génio e a estupidez é que o génio tem limites".


----------



## Squirrel (15 Jan 2016 às 10:54)

Fleming disse:


> Pelas redes sociais já se começa a espalhar o comportamento típico de quem não tem grande noção de como este tipo de situações se desenvolvem e das implicações que teria não activar as medidas preventivas. Dizem que não se passou nada e que foi tudo um exagero.
> 
> Enfim...



Bom Dia,

Lamentávelmente as "redes sociais" são um terreno de escape e da manifestação de opiniões de quem muitas vezes, nem gerir a Vida de todos os dias sabe, quanto mais dar opinião sobre determinados temas.

É "gosto" para frente e para trás, "publicações" de assuntos que nem interessam verdadeiramente, mas é isso que infelizmente está na moda...

Tenho amigos de longa data na Terceira e em São Miguel e tenho acompanhado desde ontem com apreensão o desenvolvimento do Alex.

Esperemos sinceramente que não provoque muitos danos nas Ilhas.

Abraço!


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 10:56)

O português não é o melhor mas felizmente que ainda há pessoas com bom senso. Pode-se também concluir que no Pico já há registo de algumas ocorrências.

"é triste . As pessoas a atirar foguetes antes da hora o ALEX ainda nam passou todo que deus nos ajude e proteja . Pelo lado norte na prainha ja ha enxuradas tá pulicia e bombeiros a ajudar os aflitos por isso naõ digam o k nam sabem . E no lado sul tambem há ja estradas atulhadas e em saõ caetano tá em subressalto por causa das ribeiras e tá dito" - (retirado do facebook)


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 10:58)

Último frame já foi há 40m devido ao atraso na disponibilização de imagens


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Acumulados até às 10:00 (utc). Valores devastadores em São Jorge.


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2016 às 11:01)

Esta é a imagem de uma hora atrás, aproxima-se a passos largos da Ilha Terceira o centro da Furacão






O vento continua a soprar mas baixo um pouco de intensidade, neste momento pela zona oeste da ilha terceira não chove...


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

Kamikaze disse:


> Só para dar nota que. num dos ecrãs que tenho à minha frente com os canais de notícias nacionais e a RTP-A, vi uma jornalista da TVI e o cameraman a serem varridos por uma onda em directo. Mas que raio vai na cabeça daqueles dois!? A ânsia de mostrar a ondulação colocou-os numa situação desnecessariamente perigosa.
> Apelar à segurança e depois cometem uma estupidez daquelas. Haja bom senso, caramba!
> 
> Quem puder retroceder nas gravações automáticas, a situação ocorreu às 7:35 (locais), 8:35 (Continente e Madeira) na TVI24.



Gente doida, o que se faz por mais audiências...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jan 2016 às 11:04)

Kamikaze disse:


> Só para dar nota que. num dos ecrãs que tenho à minha frente com os canais de notícias nacionais e a RTP-A, vi uma jornalista da TVI e o cameraman a serem varridos por uma onda em directo. Mas que raio vai na cabeça daqueles dois!? A ânsia de mostrar a ondulação colocou-os numa situação desnecessariamente perigosa.
> Apelar à segurança e depois cometem uma estupidez daquelas. Haja bom senso, caramba!
> 
> Quem puder retroceder nas gravações automáticas, a situação ocorreu às 7:35 (locais), 8:35 (Continente e Madeira) na TVI24.



Ainda por cima ficam com as câmeras de video avariadas. Os da tvi que usem a gopro, assim evitam riscos desnecessários ao expor-se ao forte vento e ondulação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2016 às 11:08)




----------



## Manecas (15 Jan 2016 às 11:08)

Bom dia!
Aqui pelo Topo (São Jorge), entre as 6h30 e as 8h00, digo-vos, parecia que o vento e a chuva queriam nos levar daqui para fora... Isto em zonas altas, sei que em zonas baixas pelo menos o vento não soprou com tanta intensidade, mas isso devido a orografia da zona do Topo.
Desde essa hora, digo, 8h00, denotou-se uma estranha acalmia, temos nevoeiro quase até ao mar, um orvalho miudinho e um pequena brisa... Como diziam os "antigos": "O tempo ta a tomar fôlego!!!"
De notar, que o mar está revolto, mas nada demais para um dia de Inverno.
Vamos esperar como calma e serenidade pelas próximas horas, sem dúvida que todo este cenário irá mudar.
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 11:10)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados até às 10:00 (utc). Valores devastadores em São Jorge.



Por acaso é/seria algo expectável tendo em conta a água precipitável. A maior parte da chuva parece ser estratiforme (e no caso de S. Jorge muita orografia à mistura):






Porque a convecção é pouca:






Há pouco ocorreram rajadas intensas de vento (e estou num local protegido) mas agora está um pouco mais calmo. O olho afasta-se rapidamente. A ponta este da Terceira não escapa.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 11:14)

Talvez a parte de ventos mais fortes fique no canal, parece-me que andará ligeiramente à direita do previsto. Embora isto às vezes engane.
Ou os próprios mapas de satélite não estarem rigorosamente bem, já aconteceu algumas vezes


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

São Jorge: *78,2 mm em 6 horas*, das 3:00 às 9:00. Está cumprido o critério de aviso vermelho para precipitação.

Sete Cidades: *52,6 mm da 1:00 às 7:00*.

Estes são os valores mais elevados até às 10h (9h locais)


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

Aqui pela parte baixa da cidade da Horta o vento é fraco com algumas rajadas mais fortes, a chuva continua a cair, agora com menos intensidade.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 11:23)

A estação da Base das Lajes está em excelente posição para a aferir a pressão central do furacão. 999 hPa agora.

O olho do furacão está neste momento para aqui, algures no mar (Mosteiros, ponta oeste de S. Miguel):


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 11:24)

LMCG disse:


> *São Miguel* 50,8 m/s = *182,88 km/h.*
> Junto ao solo 120/130 km/h.



Excelente partilha, como é habitual.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:25)

Continua a chover forte em S.Miguel, especialmente nos locais mais elevados.

Também no Pico.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2016 às 11:25)

Pelas imagens parece-me que o processo de transição para extratropical já está a acontecer.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 11:28)

Por aqui, aguaceiros de intensidade fraca a moderada até há meia hora atrás. Video sobre a intensidade da chuva, tocada a vento em


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

grande imagem


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

Aumento do vento em algumas estações de S.Miguel mais expostas:






Espigão da Ponte é no cimo da Tronqueira; Salga é mais abaixo, perto da costa norte.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 11:31)

StormRic disse:


> Continua a chover forte em S.Miguel, especialmente nos locais mais elevados.



A faixa de chuva que passou por PDL experienciou um ligeiro aumento na convecção e está agora na ponta leste da ilha. Aliado à orografia (corrente de sul), é possível (e provável) a ocorrência de chuva forte.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 11:33)

MSantos disse:


> Pelas imagens parece-me que o processo de transição para extratropical já está a acontecer.


Também me parece!


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 11:36)

Acho que ainda não foi publicada esta:


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Sigo com chuva puxada a vento bem forte. As rajadas são impressionantes!


----------



## Manecas (15 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

Orion disse:


> Acho que ainda não foi publicada esta:



Esta é de ontem, certo?


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

Últimas imagens:





















Vai passar a razar a ponta Leste da Terceira.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 11:41)

Manecas disse:


> Esta é de ontem, certo?



É. 

---

No Sat24 acompanha-se melhor do que no IPMA que tem um desfasamento significativo:

http://en.sat24.com/en/zoom/AF/visual/58/129


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 11:46)

Orion disse:


> Por acaso é/seria algo expectável tendo em conta a água precipitável. A maior parte da chuva parece ser estratiforme (e no caso de S. Jorge muita orografia à mistura):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa imagem é das 16h30? Uma previsão?


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 11:50)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Essa imagem é das 16h30? Uma previsão?



No fundo da imagem... 15 Jan 16 10:30


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:51)

11:25


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

O pior deverá estar passando agora pelos Mosteiros. A partir deste momento, o protagonismo pertence à Terceira. Acompanhemos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

Se puderem, em Angra, por uma fresta da janela , tirem fotos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:53)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> O pior deverá estar passando agora pelos Mosteiros. A partir deste momento, o protagonismo pertence à Terceira. Acompanhemos.



A estação da RHA dos Mosteiros não parece reagir de acordo, relativamente ao vento.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

StormRic disse:


> A estação da RHA dos Mosteiros não parece reagir de acordo, relativamente ao vento.


Acho que isso pode abrir uma boa discussão sobre os ciclones tropicais que passam nos Açores.. Onde estão os ventos de tempestade tropical nos Mosteiros? Efeito local? Já notei que a tempestade do dia 14 de dezembro foi mais potente, mas... ainda é cedo para conclusões. A natureza tem manhas.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 11:58)

11:40






A Terceira "só" vai apanhar o flanco oeste do centro, mas é onde a convecção parece mais forte neste momento, a enrolar à volta do olho. Não serão no entanto os ventos mais fortes, felizmente.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 12:00)

*Santa Maria






São Miguel






Terceira






São Jorge






Pico






Flores
*


----------



## sandgrain (15 Jan 2016 às 12:00)

As estações da RHA têm apresentado algumas limitações nos últimos tempos, especialmente no que toca aos udómetros. Provavelmente o anemómetro não está a registar eficientemente.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 12:02)

Para já em *São Miguel* temos uma rajada de 56,7 m/s = *204,12 km/h.*
Ao nível do solo estamos a falar em *140 km/h*.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:04)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Acho que isso pode abrir uma boa discussão sobre os ciclones tropicais que passam nos Açores.. Onde estão os ventos de tempestade tropical nos Mosteiros? Efeito local? Já notei que a tempestade do dia 14 de dezembro foi mais potente, mas... ainda é cedo para conclusões. A natureza tem manhas.



A estação pode estar muito protegida do vento e/ou o anemómetro a funcionar deficientemente. Só com outra estação de comparação se pode tirar conclusões.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:05)

Chuva no Pico forte em São Caetano.

*34,4 mm* nas últimas 3 horas, até às 11:50 (10h50 locais).

53,8 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 12:06)

Mudança de trajetória que poderá poupar um pouco a ilha Terceira, afinal.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 12:08)

StormRic disse:


> Chuva no Pico forte em São Caetano.


Estou a apenas 10km de distância e está mesmo escuro! Aqui na Horta (centro), vento fraco e chuva constante desde as 06utc


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 12:08)

O _landfall_ está prestes a acontecer/a ocorrer neste momento. A nebulosidade à volta do olho aumentou (e é pequeno de si). É improvável que as pessoas o notem.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 12:09)

As of 8 a.m. AST, the center of Hurricane Alex was just 50 miles (80 km) south-southeast of Terceira Island, and 105 miles (170 km) east-southeast of Faial Island, in the Central Azores.

Tropical-storm-force winds will continue across the eastern and central Azores this morning, with hurricane conditions expected in the central Azores during the next few hours. Maximum sustained winds are near 75 mph (120 km/h) with higher gusts - a Category 1 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale.

A Hurricane Warning continues for the islands of Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, and Terceira in the central Azores, and a Tropical Storm Warning for the islands of Sao Miguel and Santa Maria in the eastern Azores.

Get the latest information on this tropical cyclone by visiting the NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:13)

*978 hPa* em Santa Luzia, Angra;

*990 hPa* em Canada da Francesa;

*997 hPa* em Serreta.

Todas em descida.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 12:14)

978 está no padrão do Cat 1


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Estou em  Angra, vento fraco a moderado e sem chuva. 

Nada de mais.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

11.55


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

AzoresPower disse:


> Estou em  Angra, vento fraco a moderado e sem chuva.
> 
> Nada de mais.


Poderá ser sinal de landfall


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:16)

AzoresPower disse:


> Estou em  Angra, vento fraco a moderado e sem chuva.
> 
> Nada de mais.



Quadrante favorável 

Corredor entre espirais.

Agora é que era bonito ter um radar a funcionar...


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2016 às 12:17)

Neste momento, zona oeste,  chuva fraca e persistente, vento fresco com algumas rajadas


----------



## fablept (15 Jan 2016 às 12:18)

O mar já salta o Porto de Ponta Delgada..





Bóia da Praia da Vitória (Terceira)..lapso de certeza!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:20)

Chuva muito forte na encosta noroeste do Fogo! A verter para a Ribeira Grande.

Às 11:30 (10h30 locais) a estação hidrométrica da Grande começava a reagir em subida acentuada.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 12:23)

O aviso intermédio das 12h. Quando estão em vigor avisos do NHC (hurricane/tropical storm  warning) há comunicados intermédios

000
WTNT31 KNHC 151138
TCPAT1

BULLETIN
*HURRICANE ALEX INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER 7A*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
800 AM AST FRI JAN 15 2016

...CENTER OF ALEX NEARING TERCEIRA ISLAND...
...HURRICANE CONDITIONS EXPECTED IN THE CENTRAL AZORES DURING THE
NEXT FEW HOURS...


SUMMARY OF 800 AM AST...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...38.0N 26.9W
ABOUT 50 MI...80 KM SSE OF TERCEIRA ISLAND IN THE CENTRAL AZORES
ABOUT 105 MI...170 KM ESE OF FAIAL ISLAND IN THE CENTRAL AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH...120 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 5 DEGREES AT 24 MPH...39 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...986 MB...29.12 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

None.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Hurricane Warning is in effect for...
* Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, and Terceira in the central
Azores

A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
* Sao Miguel and Santa Maria in the eastern Azores

For storm information specific to your area, please monitor products
issued by your national meteorological service.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
At 800 AM AST (1200 UTC), the center of Hurricane Alex was located
near latitude 38.0 North, longitude 26.9 West. Alex is moving
toward the north near 24 mph (39 km/h). A northward motion at a
faster forward speed is expected later this morning and this
afternoon, followed by a turn toward the north-northwest tonight and
Saturday. On the forecast track, the center of Alex will move near
or over portions of the central Azores during the next few hours.

Maximum sustained winds are near 75 mph (120 km/h) with higher
gusts. Little change in strength is expected over the next day or
so. However, Alex will likely lose its tropical characteristics by
this afternoon or tonight while it moves over colder waters.

Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 25 miles (35 km) from the
center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 205 miles
(335 km). Ponta Delgada on Sao Miguel Island recently reported a
sustained wind of 42 mph (69 km/h) and a wind gust of 54 mph (87
km/h). Santa Maria Island recently reported a sustained wind of 39
mph (63 km/h) and a wind gust of 53 mph (85 km/h).

The estimated minimum central pressure is 986 mb (29.12 inches).


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND: Tropical-storm-force winds will continue across the eastern
and central Azores this morning, with hurricane conditions expected
in the central Azores during the next few hours.

Wind speeds atop and on the windward sides of hills and mountains
are often up to 30 percent stronger than the near-surface winds
indicated in this advisory, and in some elevated locations could be
even greater.

RAINFALL: Alex is expected to produce total rain accumulations of
3 to 5 inches over the Azores through today, with possible isolated
maximum amounts of 7 inches. These rains could produce life-
threatening flash floods and mud slides. Rainfall should diminish
across the Azores by late afternoon.

STORM SURGE: A dangerous storm surge is expected to produce
significant coastal flooding near and to the east of the center of
Alex. Near the coast, the surge will be accompanied by large and
destructive waves.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next complete advisory at 1100 AM AST.

$$
Forecaster Brennan​


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:25)

Velocidade de queda da pressão em Angra: *1 hPa em cada 10 minutos*!

976,5 hPa.

Sentem algo nos ouvidos?


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 12:25)




----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Descida de *21 hPa em 11 horas*!

*976,2 hPa*


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

O olho reformou-se:

12:10


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 12:31)

*Queda de árvore na zona das Feteiras (São Miguel): *











*Esta é simbólica: queda parcial de uma árvore à entrada de uma escola, em Santa Maria:






*


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 12:31)

Porto Judeu, a chuva voltou. Esteve forte, tocada a vento. De momento moderada.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 12:33)

*Proteção Civil de Ponta Delgada encerra rua lateral ao Hotel VIP como medida de segurança*

O Serviço Municipal de Proteção Municipal de Ponta Delgada encerrou ao trânsito a Rua Professor Machado Macedo (rua lateral ao Hotel VIP).
Esta é uma medida de segurança para prevenir eventuais prejuízos que possam ser causados devido à queda de chapas de aluminio que revestem o telhado do Hotel VIP.
Até ao momento, a equipa da Proteção Civil de Ponta Delgada foi chamada a intervir em pequenas ocorrências, mas não há grandes danos a registar no Concelho.

http://www.azorestoday.com/2016/01/...urce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook#.VpjnCiqLTIV


----------



## Knyght (15 Jan 2016 às 12:34)

Um colega referiu que era interessante ter um radar a funcionar, bem pelo que sei a base das lajes tinha um da força aérea dos EUA. Alguém sabe se o radar ainda está ativo?!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

*12:34

976,2 hPa* em Santa Luzia, Angra;

*988,4 hPa* em Canada da Francesa;

*995,8 hPa* em Serreta.

Todas em descida.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 12:36)

Knyght disse:


> Um colega referiu que era interessante ter um radar a funcionar, bem pelo que sei a base das lajes tinha um da força aérea dos EUA. Alguém sabe se o radar ainda está ativo?!


Já não dá acesso ao IPMA e deduzo que já nem deve lá estar


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:37)

*12:38

975,5 hPa* em Santa Luzia, Angra;

*987,7 hPa* em Canada da Francesa;

*995,5 hPa* em Serreta.

Todas em descida.


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 12:37)

StormRic, ouvi agora um comentário "os meus ouvidos fazem-me parecer que estou num avião". Eu não sinto nada, mas pronto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2016 às 12:37)

*Açores. Primeiras derrocadas e transbordo de ribeiras*
15.01.2016 às 11h11




EDUARDO COSTA / LUSA

*Aumento da precipitação, aumento da intensidade do vento e algumas ocorrências de pequenas derrocadas e transbordo de ribeiras, foram registados nas ilhas do Pico e em São Miguel. Mas “nada de monta”, sossega o presidente do Governo regional*
* http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-01-15-Acores.-Primeiras-derrocadas-e-transbordo-de-ribeiras*


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

AzoresPower disse:


> StormRic, ouvi agora um comentário "os meus ouvidos fazem-me parecer que estou num avião". Eu não sinto nada, mas pronto.


Talvez alguém com uma otite lolol


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 12:40)

@StormRic Em meteorologia tropical não se pode chamar bem a isto olho (nesse contexto), o olho dum ciclone tropical tem que estar rodeado duma parede densa de convecção profunda, a que se chama o "central dense overcast". De qualquer forma é precisamente esta capacidade do Alex ainda gerar estes anéis convectivos no centro que permitem que ainda seja classificado como ciclone tropical.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 12:42)

Parece que o olho vai raspar a ponta este da Terceira, passando maioritariamente no canal Terceira-S. Miguel.






Conta como certo o meu palpite certa a minha opinião muito bem fundamentada?


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:44)

12:25 (11h25 locais)


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 12:44)

Orion disse:


> Parece que o olho vai raspar a ponta este da Terceira, passando maioritariamente no canal Terceira-S. Miguel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O meu era que fosse mais perto da ponta dos mosteiros... Mas afinal descaiu mais um pouco


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2016 às 12:45)

Interessante ver que, apesar da anomalia negativa na temperatura da água do mar que banha os Açores e temperaturas próximas de 14/15ºC, este pequeno Alex continua a evoluir contra tudo e todos...
Isto dará um belo estudo para os entendidos na área.





O Olho volta a ser bem visível... A ilha Terceira deve estar a sentir o Landfall.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

Pressão parou de descer excepto na estação mais perto do olho:



StormRic disse:


> *12:38
> 
> 975,5 hPa* em Santa Luzia, Angra;
> 
> ...



*12:46

974,8 hPa em Santa Luzia, Angra; *

987,7 hPa em Canada da Francesa;

995,5 hPa em Serreta.


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

Agitação marítima (há pouco) na Baía da Praia da Vitória:

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Baía de Angra do Heroísmo (11h locais):


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:52)

Caudal da Ribeira Grande a exceder o máximo mensurável, há vinte minutos. Chuva forte continua. Vai haver problemas novamente aqui.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

*Também desceu a pressão nas outras estações da Terceira, não tinham actualizado.

12:53

974,2 hPa em Santa Luzia, Angra; *

*987,0 hPa em Canada da Francesa;

994,8 hPa em Serreta.*


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

Por aqui o vento acalmou... A chuva é que continua a Cair constantemente...


----------



## Fleming (15 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

*São Sebastião - Ilha Terceira:







Maia - São Miguel:




*


----------



## MCardoso (15 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

Boas pessoal
O vento aqui em Angra principalmente em Santa Luzia parece que acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

Eu já estava desconfiado há bocado, mas esta animação satélite do RAMMB/NOAA deve ter mesmo mal os mapas das ilhas, não acham ?







De qualquer forma em relação à conversa do olho, só agora vi a sequência completa e surpreendentemente parece estar agora a intensificar-se  a convecção.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:03)

12:40


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:04)

Vince disse:


> Eu já estava desconfiado há bocado, mas esta animação satélite do RAMMB/NOAA deve ter mesmo mal os mapas das ilhas, não acham ?



Sim, ou talvez a imagem do floater tenha ficado mal posicionada.


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 13:05)

A parte Este da Terceira (Praia da VItória) deve estar a sentir com grande intensidade os efeitos deste Furacão.

Algum praiense por cá?


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 13:06)

Vince disse:


> Eu já estava desconfiado há bocado, mas esta animação satélite do RAMMB/NOAA deve ter mesmo mal os mapas das ilhas, não acham ?


Definitivamente, as do ipma estão corretas e as do eumetsat


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:06)

*13:05

973,8 hPa em Santa Luzia, Angra; *

*986,3 hPa em Canada da Francesa;
*
994,5 hPa em Serreta.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

Ponto mais perto da costa:

*12:55*

*



*

banda convectiva sobre a parte oriental da Terceira.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 13:14)

Estou de telemóvel! Alguém consegue aceder à estação do wunderground que está nas lajes e consultar o vento? Aqui na Horta vento praticamente a 0km/h o anemómetro mal mexe


----------



## MCardoso (15 Jan 2016 às 13:15)

As Lajes estão offline desde as 15 horas de ontem


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

A chuva é continua desde as 6 da manhã e agora há algumas bolsas de nuvens baixas nas zonas junto das encostas da cidade


----------



## MCardoso (15 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

Ultimo vento registado em Sta Luzia 6 km/h.
Esta também calmo por cá.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 13:21)

Agora a tempestade deverá começar a afastar-se do arquipélago


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:21)

lserpa disse:


> Estou de telemóvel! Alguém consegue aceder à estação do wunderground que está nas lajes e consultar o vento? Aqui na Horta vento praticamente a 0km/h o anemómetro mal mexe


O anemómetro não está a funcionar.
991 hPa.


----------



## sandgrain (15 Jan 2016 às 13:21)

Pela zona este de São Miguel o vento continua muito forte.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

*13:22

973,8 hPa em Santa Luzia, Angra; *

*985,0 hPa em Canada da Francesa;*

*993,5 hPa em Serreta.*


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

sandgrain disse:


> Pela zona este de São Miguel o vento continua muito forte.


Obrigado pelo reporte


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

O vento nos PE do Pico e S. Jorge caiu para os 5 m/s entretanto já dá sinais de começar a recuperar.
Na Terceira continua a cair abruptamente está agora nos 10m/s.


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

Bem, nem vento nem chuva. Que calmaria.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 13:24)

AzoresPower disse:


> StormRic, ouvi agora um comentário "os meus ouvidos fazem-me parecer que estou num avião". Eu não sinto nada, mas pronto.



Confirmo o teor desse comentário. Por essa altura, passou por mim uma mulher que parecia uma hospedeira pré-reformada da TAP.

Fora de brincadeiras, o olho não foi visível a... olho nu. Houve (e continua a haver) uma grande calmaria do vento, mas, de súbito, a chuva cai de forma muito persisente e dá sinais de estar a apertar na costa leste e sueste.

De ocorrências, apenas a já citadas, sendo todas de pequena monta e facilmente solucionáveis.

O problema é que há uma ideia falaciosa que continua a passar de forma incessante, ou seja, de que "_o pior já passou_". Fiem-se na Virgem e ponham-se a dormir...


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 13:25)

AzoresPower disse:


> Bem, nem vento nem chuva. Que calmaria.


Bem!! Muito estranho!!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:25)

13.10


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 13:27)

O arome tem sido bem acertivo! Nunca pensei dizer isto lolol


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:28)

A calmaria pode ser explicada por duas causas, na minha opinião:
Deslocamento rápido do centro para NNW, o que contraria a circulação do lado oeste do centro;
Angra está na sombra da zona elevada da ilha, relativamente à direcção do vento.


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 13:30)

Estou curioso por saber os valores das rajadas da Serra do Cume por esta hora.

@LMCG , houve algum aumento?


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

também reparei que a estação de Angra do Heroismo no wunderground que o vento acalmou bastante

vi na sic em directo do IPMA disseram que o centro está cerca de 20km da ilha Terceira


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

Vince disse:


> Eu já estava desconfiado há bocado, mas esta animação satélite do RAMMB/NOAA deve ter mesmo mal os mapas das ilhas, não acham ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estão representadas 2 das 9 ilhas. Bom, podia ser pior não?


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:32)

Vento em S.Miguel diminuiu na Tronqueira e na costa norte central. Mantém-se forte na Salga. Subiu um pouco em Mosteiros, pouco significativo.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 13:32)

AzoresPower disse:


> Estou curioso por saber os valores das rajadas da Serra do Cume por esta hora.
> 
> @LMCG , houve algum aumento?



Caiu para 10m/s e agora já está a recuperar para os 15m/s...


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 13:33)

É um ciclone muito pequeno e compacto, e julgo que os ventos mais fortes devem ter ficado no mar entre Terceira e São Miguel, numa zona a leste do centro, que me parece que passou ligeiramente mais à direita que o previsto.
Mas daí até calmaria em Angra é um bocado estranho hehe

Por ex. dois outputs de modelos (atenção que são modelos, não correspondem à realidade)


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 13:36)

Orion disse:


> Estão representadas 2 das 9 ilhas. Bom, podia ser pior não?



Sim, entretanto percebi qual é o problema. Não vem lá a Terceira, aquilo que pensava (por causa do formato) ser a Terceira é afinal no mapa o Pico.


----------



## Manecas (15 Jan 2016 às 13:36)

Isto mete medo por estes lados!!
Deviam ser 11h45 e o vento parou de repente, começou a chover (nada demais) e vento nada de nada... Até fui à rua ver se os meus olhos estavam a ver bem! Não se sentia uma brisa que fosse, e a sensação térmica subiu, pois nem frio se sente.
Neste momento continua uma calmaria que nem vos conto, o céu ficou por momentos quase limpo, apenas com nuvens em altitude, mas o sol parecia que estava a querer dar um ar da sua graça.
Definitivamente, algo que nunca vi... Estou de queixo caído!!!!
Veremos o que ai vem agora...

ATUALIZAÇÃO:
12h38 - Acendeu-se uma pequena arragem de Sudoeste!


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2016 às 13:37)

Realmente é estranho não chover em Angra, porque a 15 km a oeste de Angra a chuva continua a Cair de uma forma persistente... Não muito forte... Mas vai acumulando...
O vento é que está calmo e a temperatura 
subiu...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:37)

StormRic disse:


> *13:22
> 
> 973,8 hPa em Santa Luzia, Angra; *
> 
> ...



Centro afasta-se já, pressão a subir em Angra:

*13:35

974,5 hPa em Santa Luzia, Angra, subiu*

*984,7 hPa em Canada da Francesa, ainda desceu um pouco;*

*993,1 hPa em Serreta, ainda desceu.*


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 13:38)

*São Jorge






Pico*


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 13:39)

O vento não sopra, é mesmo isto. 

Estou a reportar um pouco a Este de São Bento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:41)

Manecas disse:


> Isto mete medo por estes lados!!
> Deviam ser 11h45 e o vento parou de repente, começou a chover (nada demais) e vento nada de nada... Até fui à rua ver se os meus olhos estavam a ver bem! Não se sentia uma brisa que fosse, e a sensação térmica subiu, pois nem frio se sente.
> Neste momento continua uma calmaria que nem vos conto, o céu ficou por momentos quase limpo, apenas com nuvens em altitude, mas o sol parecia que estava a querer dar um ar da sua graça.
> Definitivamente, algo que nunca vi... Estou de queixo caído!!!!
> ...





Hazores disse:


> Realmente é estranho não chover em Angra, porque a 15 km a oeste de Angra a chuva continua a Cair de uma forma persistente... Não muito forte... Mas vai acumulando...



Quando se fica nos intervalos entre bandas convectivas, as abertas podem ser desconcertantes. A passagem a leste das ilhas também contribuiu muito para o vento ser bem menos do que o esperado. É preciso lembrar que estava previsto quando os avisos foram emitidos que o centro passasse sobre S.Jorge ou perto; passou a Leste da Terceira em vez disso. S.Miguel sentiu bem mais o vento.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 13:41)

Em *São Miguel* o vento continua a rondar os *180 km/h*...


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 13:43)

Neste momento em Angra do Heroísmo;

Chuva parou literalmente e o vento acalmou...


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 13:43)

Por *Santa Maria* acalmou...


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2016 às 13:44)

120 km/h então ao nível do solo.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 13:45)

*ATENÇÃO! *Sol visível neste preciso momento na costa sul-sueste da ilha Terceira! Impressionante! Recebi e vi imagem há pouco.
Não há vento nem chuva. Já tinha visto no Furacão Charley, mas nunca deixa de impressionar.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 13:47)

Vince disse:


> Sim, entretanto percebi qual é o problema. Não vem lá a Terceira, aquilo que pensava (por causa do formato) ser a Terceira é afinal no mapa o Pico.



É nada. É mesmo a Terceira. Compara a tua animação com esta. Devem ter atualizado o mapa:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:47)

13:25

Já lá vai...






Na minha opinião, este foi o melhor possível dos trajectos. Quem tiver crenças, deve estar agradecido.

Ainda falta, claro, chegarem as notícias de todos os pontos e saber como passou a Graciosa; há enxurradas a ocorrer em S.Miguel.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

Aqui na Lagoa, as rajadas fortes continuam, mas com menor intensidade e frequência do que as registadas durante a manhã.


----------



## AJJ (15 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

Alguma estação televisiva a acompanhar os Açores ?


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 13:49)

Como descrito a pouco
Tempo acalmou literalmente em Angra do Heroísmo
Chuva parou e vento


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

Pico de caudal da Ribeira Grande felizmente durou pouco, já decresceu para metade do máximo:


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

AzoresPower disse:


> 120 km/h então ao nível do solo.


Sim, por volta disso.


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

AJJ disse:


> Alguma estação televisiva a acompanhar os Açores ?


TVI - Ponta Delgada


----------



## Peterboss (15 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

AJJ disse:


> Alguma estação televisiva a acompanhar os Açores ?



TVI e SIC estão a fazer ligações em direto para fazer o balanço do furacão


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

Vento a aumentar rapidamente na *Terceira*...


----------



## james (15 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

Tenho estado a acompanhar com atenção esta tempestade e realmente está a ser algo épico,  daquelas tempestades que os açorianos não estão habituados e que só acontecem de 50 em 50 anos...

Ps1 - saúdo o facto das pessoas e serviços públicos terem tomado as devidas precauções. Mesmo depois se verificar que nem era necessário porventura,  mais vale  prevenir que remediar

Ps2 - curioso que que quando aconteceu a tragédia na Ribeira Quente, acho que se chama assim, em 97, em que infelizmente morreram 30 e tal pessoas, não me lembro de avisos vermelhos e tanto alarido


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 13:55)

O METOP da Eumetsat imortalizou o momento às 11:28 UTC (10:28 locais).

RGB:






Visível:






--- 

Mais logo os compósitos da NASA estarão melhores:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

StormRic disse:


> Centro afasta-se já, pressão a subir em Angra:
> 
> *13:35
> 
> ...



*13:55

975,5 hPa* em Santa Luzia, Angra, subida rápida

985,3 hPa em Canada da Francesa, subida rápida;

993,1 hPa em Serreta, não actualizou.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 14:02)

13:40

O aumento do vento agora na Terceira pode dever-se à imersão na banda convectiva em espiral, a passar sobre a ilha e talvez devido ao cavamento da pressão no centro (?).






Subida muito rápida da pressão em Angra: 976,2 hPa.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 14:03)

@StormRic  qual foi a 1ª e ª2 pressão mais baixa oficial que apanhaste? (não pude acompanhar tudo)
Mesma pergunta ao @LMCG, nas torres, quais foram as rajadas mais altas ?


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 14:07)

Vince disse:


> @StormRic  qual foi a 1ª e ª2 pressão mais baixa oficial que apanhaste? (não pude acompanhar tudo)
> Mesma pergunta ao @LMCG, nas torres, quais foram as rajadas mais altas ?



204 km/h em São Miguel


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

Vince disse:


> @StormRic  qual foi a 1ª e ª2 pressão mais baixa oficial que apanhaste? (não pude acompanhar tudo)



São pressões medidas nas estações amadoras:

*973,8 hPa*, 13:05 utc em Santa Luzia, Angra

*984,6 hPa*, 13:14 em Canada da Francesa

*992,8 hPa*, 13:15 em Serreta


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

13:55

Notável a sombra da ilha de S.Miguel para norte.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Ah ok. Dava jeito era uma oficial bem calibrada. A última pressão mínima no centro estimada pelo NHC era 986mb, julgo que andará abaixo disso, mas provavelmente não tanto como essa Santa Luzia reporta.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

Lajes reportou Metar com 988 às 12:39, como o centro passou a leste, a pressão mínima estava abaixo do estimado pelo NHC


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 14:22)

Todos os caudais de S.Miguel em diminuição. Lombo Frio, que mede o caudal proveniente das Furnas e que desagua na Ribeira Quente, esteve durante dois longos períodos acima do máximo mensurável; também está em decréscimo.






Intensidade da precipitação a diminuir em toda a ilha, fraca a moderada nesta altura.

Chuva muito fraca em Santa Maria.

Persiste precipitação ainda moderada quase forte em S.Caetano, Pico.


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

Zona oeste da ilha terceira, sem chuva e sem vento, apenas humidade muito elevada com nevoeiro...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

Vince disse:


> Ah ok. Dava jeito era uma oficial bem calibrada. A última pressão mínima no centro estimada pelo NHC era 986mb, julgo que andará abaixo disso, mas provavelmente não tanto como essa Santa Luzia reporta.



*Angra do IPMA*, às *13:00* registava *991,8 hPa*, por isso tenho grandes dúvidas sobre os valores absolutos daquelas estações amadoras. Valem pela variação que mostraram, apenas.

Angra evidencia uma descida de 4 hPa entre as 12:00 e as 13:00


----------



## Turlu (15 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Hazores disse:


> Realmente é estranho não chover em Angra, porque a 15 km a oeste de Angra a chuva continua a Cair de uma forma persistente... Não muito forte... Mas vai acumulando...
> O vento é que está calmo e a temperatura
> subiu...



Aqui por São Mateus, confirmo o que o Hazores disse em relação à chuva, ao vento e a temperatura. 
Para além disso baixou um nevoeiro cerrado que não me permite ver a mais de 50/60 metros. Já não consigo ver o Negrito para ver como está o mar.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Bem, resta esperar pelos possíveis relatos de algumas ocorrências. Felizmente, o pior não aconteceu. Foi um desvio "abençoado" para Leste da Terceira, que evitou algum possível desastre. Acho sinceramente que isto deve ser considerado um aviso, pois, como o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques diz, estamos a ser influenciados este inverno pelo El Nino e pelo aquecimento global. Sendo assim, fenómenos extremos poderão vir a ocorrer particularmente este inverno, este ano e, numa perspetiva geral, daqui para a frente.
É de realçar também a importância deste fórum no acompanhamento das tempestades. Entrei há pouco tempo e já me sinto feliz por ter entrado para aqui. Penso não haver outra forma tão boa para acompanhar futuras tempestades que venham a ocorrer.
Um bem haja, e que futuros eventos não coloquem tanto em risco a população.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 14:31)

O que se conclui é que tudo o que ficou a oeste do núcleo não teve grande vento, ou seja, este ciclone apenas tinha um forte potêncial a este do núcleo, tal como os muitos modelos de mesoescala o indicaram e muito bem!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Vince disse:


> Lajes reportou Metar com 988 às 12:39, como o centro passou a leste, a pressão mínima estava abaixo do estimado pelo NHC



Comparando o registo das 13:00 utc (12h00 locais) das três estações da Terceira, com os *991,8 hPa* da IPMA de Angra:

Serreta: 993,8
Canada: 985,3
S. Luzia: 974,0


----------



## MCardoso (15 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

Angra está debaixo de um nevoeiro intenso


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

StormRic disse:


> Comparando o registo das 13:00 utc (12h00 locais) das três estações da Terceira, com os *991,8 hPa* da IPMA de Angra:
> 
> Serreta: 993,8
> Canada: 985,3
> S. Luzia: 974,0


Atenção que os registos do IPMA, sendo horários, não vão apresentar variações bruscas (o mínimo de pressão neste caso), tendo que se esperar até à publicação do relatório diário amanhã. A estação amadora de Santa Luzia no entanto está claramente descalibrada, há uma mesmo ao lado dessa que teve como mínimo 988 hPa, mais próximo das outras duas estações amadoras.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAORESAN3


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 14:51)

Circulação mais perto do centro deixou já todas as ilhas:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 14:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Atenção que os registos do IPMA, sendo horários, não vão apresentar variações bruscas (o mínimo de pressão neste caso), tendo que se esperar até à publicação do relatório diário amanhã. A estação amadora de Santa Luzia no entanto está claramente descalibrada, há uma mesmo ao lado dessa que teve como mínimo 988 hPa, mais próximo das outras duas estações amadoras.
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAORESAN3



Os valores que indiquei para as estações amadoras são os das 13:00 horas exactas, portanto, servem de calibração com o registo da IPMA.

A partir daí e fazendo as diferenças para os mínimos atingidos por essas estações pode-se ter valores aproximados dos mínimos absolutos.


----------



## MCardoso (15 Jan 2016 às 14:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Atenção que os registos do IPMA, sendo horários, não vão apresentar variações bruscas (o mínimo de pressão neste caso), tendo que se esperar até à publicação do relatório diário amanhã. A estação amadora de Santa Luzia no entanto está claramente descalibrada, há uma mesmo ao lado dessa que teve como mínimo 988 hPa, mais próximo das outras duas estações amadoras.
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAORESAN3



De facto a estação de Santa Luzia está claramente descalibrada  Uma vez que esta estação é minha, alguém sabe dizer como a posso calibrar?


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 14:54)

Curioso como o tempo contrasta, neste preciso momento, na ilha Terceira.

Na costa oeste, recebi a informação de que o tempo está nublado, mas sem vento e chuva. Apenas alguma neblina.

Na costa leste, chove de forma ligeira e o vento aumentou consideravelmente (ainda dentro de valores normais para a época). O céu encontra-se encoberto com alguma neblina na costa e até nevoeiro cerrado a cobrir os topos de cumes e locais mais elevados (Feteira, Serretinha, Ladeira Grande, etc).

Em Angra do Heroísmo, autêntico "capacete" de nevoeiro, mas com ausência de chuva e vento fraco.

De ocorrências, na ilha Terceira, nas últimas horas, apenas a queda de um placard publicitário numa rotunda que foi resolvida rapidamente.

Outra ocorrência é a quebra do botão da máquina de café que exige a procura de responsabilidades...


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

Boa Tarde

Desde já parabenizar todos os elementos do fórum pelo excelente acompanhamento que tem feito desta tempestade ...

Por aqui confirmo totalmente o que os meus colegas habitantes da ilha Terceira relataram  ...

Um dia chuvoso com céu nublado mas sem vento aqui por Angra ... Um típico dia de Inverno como tantos outros que já vivemos ... Felizmente os problemas maiores não se vieram a suceder mas a prevenção deve sempre acontecer pois foi por mera sorte que o furacão se desviou à última da hora ...

Neste momento continua a chover mas não com muita intensidade ...


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

MCardoso disse:


> De facto a estação de Santa Luzia está claramente descalibrada  Uma vez que esta estação é minha, alguém sabe dizer como a posso calibrar?


Qual é o modelo? Tens que colocar a altura da estação


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 14:58)

BULLETIN
*TROPICAL STORM ALEX ADVISORY NUMBER 8*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
1100 AM AST FRI JAN 15 2016

...ALEX WEAKENS TO A TROPICAL STORM...
...NOW MOVING AWAY FROM THE AZORES...


SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...39.3N 27.0W
ABOUT 35 MI...55 KM N OF TERCEIRA IN THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 360 DEGREES AT 28 MPH...44 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...986 MB...29.12 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

The Azores Meteorological Service has discontinued the hurricane
and tropical storm warning for the Azores.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

None.

For storm information specific to your area, please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
Satellite and surface data indicate that Alex made landfall on the
island of Terceira around 915 AM AST (1315 UTC) as a tropical storm
with an intensity of 70 mph (110 km/h).

At 1100 AM AST (1500 UTC), the center of Tropical Storm Alex was
located near latitude 39.3 North, longitude 27.0 West. Alex is
moving toward the north near 28 mph (44 km/h) and a turn toward the
north-northwest and northwest is expected over the next day or so.

Maximum sustained winds are near 70 mph (110 km/h) with higher
gusts. Little change in strength is forecast during the next 48
hours. Alex is expected to lose tropical characteristics later
today.

Tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 460 miles (740 km)
from the center.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 986 mb (29.12 inches).


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND: Tropical-storm-force wind gusts are still possible
over portions of the Azores for the next few hours.

Wind speeds atop and on the windward sides of hills and mountains
are often up to 30 percent stronger than the near-surface winds
indicated in this advisory, and in some elevated locations could be
even greater.

RAINFALL: Rainfall in association with Alex should diminish across
the Azores this afternoon.

STORM SURGE: Storm surge and waves should gradually diminish
across the Azores today.



*TROPICAL STORM ALEX DISCUSSION NUMBER 8*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012016
1100 AM AST FRI JAN 15 2016

Surface observations, scatterometer, and geostationary satellite
data indicate that Alex has weakened, and the current intensity
estimate is 60 kt. Wind and pressure observations from Terceira
along with the scatterometer data indicate that the center is
tilted north-northeastward with height, indicative of some
south-southwesterly vertical shear. The global models show
significant thermal advection developing over the eastern portion
of the circulation very soon, and observation from the western
Azores show cold air advection. These factors indicate that Alex
will likely become an extratropical cyclone later today. Some
restrengthening due to baroclinic processes is possible in the short
term, but the post-tropical cyclone is forecast to merge with or
become absorbed by another extratropical low within 48 hours.

Alex continues to accelerate and is now moving about 360/24. A
gradual turn to the northwest is expected as the system rotates
around a broader cyclonic gyre over the northern Atlantic. The
official forecast track is roughly in the middle of the dynamical
guidance.

The forecast points and wind radii are based mostly on guidance
from the NOAA Ocean Prediction Center.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 15/1500Z 39.3N 27.0W 60 KT 70 MPH
 12H 16/0000Z 45.1N 28.3W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
 24H 16/1200Z 52.7N 31.8W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
 36H 17/0000Z 57.0N 40.0W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
 48H 17/1200Z...ABSORBED

$$
Forecaster Pasch

NNNN​


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 15:00)

Às 14:00 utc Angra registou *990,7 hPa*.

A essa hora exacta temos as estimações seguintes para as amadoras (por interpolação):
S. Luzia: *976,1*
Canada: *986,7*
Serreta: parou de reportar às 13:35 utc

Já faço as contas para obter os mínimos calibrados.


----------



## MCardoso (15 Jan 2016 às 15:02)

lserpa disse:


> Qual é o modelo? Tens que colocar a altura da estação


 É uma pws-ws1080se. Vou confirmar se a altitude está correta. Obrigado


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 15:02)

E não é que lançaram a sonda? Atmosfera muito estável e húmida. 40 milímetros de APT. Às 12h UTC o olho do furacão estava a poucos quilómetros a sudeste:


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Jan 2016 às 15:04)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Desde já parabenizar todos os elementos do fórum pelo excelente acompanhamento que tem feito desta tempestade ...
> 
> ...



Exactamente isto. Há maiores probabilidades de ganhar o Euromilhões duas vezes seguidas do que aquilo que sucedeu.

Há gente irresponsável (mas acredito ser apenas ignorância auto-cultivada) que nunca vai perceber isto.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 15:06)

Acumulados até às 14:00 utc (13h locais)






Ainda chove bem em S.Miguel, mas sem preocupações.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 15:06)

No G. Oriental os avisos não foram renovados. Tudo a verde. Falta só no Central.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 15:06)

MCardoso disse:


> É uma pws-ws1080se. Vou confirmar se a altitude está correta. Obrigado



Calibra quando a pressão estabilizar mais, num dia como este com variações radicais não é boa ideia. Guia-te por uma oficial o mais próximo possível, idealmente um aeroporto com METAR (esses tem que ser rigorosos pois a pressão é importante na aviação) dado que outras oficiais nem sempre estão bem calibradas. E não te fies na altitude exacta que colocas na estação para ajustar, tens é que ir mudando até a pressão estar em linha com uma oficial bem calibrada mesmo que aches ou tenhas a certeza que a altitude ficou mal. E depois nas horas e dias seguintes ires ajustando, ou seja, veres à hora certa qual é a tua e qual registava uma oficial à mesma hora. Nem sempre fica em linha, mas a ideia é pelo menos aproximado, e não estar muito errado.

E isso é um exercício que se tem que ir fazendo com alguma regularidade, de x em x meses, quanto mais baixo for o segmento da estação, pois tendem a descalibrar com o tempo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

MCardoso disse:


> É uma pws-ws1080se. Vou confirmar se a altitude está correta. Obrigado



Resultado da calibração de hoje: claramente muito instável. Tem de ser repetida num dia de pressão estável e sem eventos convectivos.






O mínimo absoluto corrigido foi calculado de três formas: usando as diferenças nas horas mais próximas e usando a diferença média ao longo do dia.

Inclino-me para um valor do mínimo de pressão atingida na zona, algo entre os 988,4 e os 990,3 hPa, pois a IPMA das 13 às 14 ainda desceu e S.Luzia já estava em subida, duas variações de sentidos opostos. Ou houve realmente variações locais muito rápidas e de gradientes muito elevados para a curta distância entre as estações, ou o barómetro de S.Luzia não está a funcionar bem.

Vou calibrar Alto das Covas.


----------



## MCardoso (15 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

Vince disse:


> Calibra quando a pressão estabilizar mais, num dia como este com variações radicais não é boa ideia. Guia-te por uma oficial o mais próximo possível, idealmente um aeroporto com METAR (esses tem que ser rigorosos pois a pressão é importante na aviação) dado que outras oficiais nem sempre estão bem calibradas. E não te fies na altitude exacta que colocas na estação para ajustar, tens é que ir mudando até a pressão estar em linha com uma oficial bem calibrada mesmo que aches ou tenhas a certeza que a altitude ficou mal. E depois nas horas e dias seguintes ires ajustando, ou seja, veres à hora certa qual é a tua e qual registava uma oficial à mesma hora. Nem sempre fica em linha, mas a ideia é pelo menos aproximado, e não estar muito errado.
> 
> E isso é um exercício que se tem que ir fazendo com alguma regularidade, de x em x meses, quanto mais baixo for o segmento da estação, pois tendem a descalibrar com o tempo.



Muito obrigado pela dica


----------



## dunio9 (15 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Bem, o vento aqui na vila das Lajes, ilha Terceira, aumentou muito consideravelmente!


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Fazendo o balanço da precipitação aqui pela minha zona, sigo com um acumulado de 47,4mm, a precipitação agora é de característica estratiforme  e resume-se a chuviscos. Posso também adiantar que a nível regional já está a haver uma desmobilização das equipas de prevenção.


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Jan 2016 às 16:06)

Notícias de algumas derrocadas :
Fotos - MyTopFM

http://www.mytop.fm/derrocadas-nos-remedios-e-queda-de-arvore-sobre-habitacao/


* Em Santa Bárbara*










*Freguesia dos Remédios:*

*



*


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 16:28)

Devem ser os últimos avisos relativos a este evento (apenas agitação marítima):

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPQmYxcHptTG5xczlfYzZBV2p1a1AwQm9VMmEw/view?pref=2&pli=1

---

Em PDL nebulosidade média/alta. Já aparece o sol.


----------



## Chingula (15 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

Orion disse:


> E não é que lançaram a sonda? Atmosfera muito estável e húmida. 40 milímetros de APT. Às 12h UTC o olho do furacão estava a poucos quilómetros a sudeste:


O perfil vertical das Lajes não mostra atmosfera muito estável, na camada entre os 620 hpa e 470 hpa até é bastante instável, pois devemos comparar os gradientes verticais da temperatura com as adiabáticas saturadas pois se trata de ar muito húmido quase saturado.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 16:47)

A calibração da estação Alto das Covas:






Ocorrem os mesmos saltos nas diferenças em relação ao IPMA que os observados na estação de Santa Luzia. Faz pensar que a EMA de Angra também não está isenta de erros. Aguardemos pelos valores publicados amanhã no resumo.






Em conclusão, aponta-se para uma pressão mínima ocorrida em Angra entre os 989 e os 990,7 hPa. Com estes registos não é possível ser mais exacto.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

MCardoso disse:


> Muito obrigado pela dica



Ainda àcerca da estação de Santa Luzia, pareceu-me que o registo de precipitação de hoje, *92,7 mm*, só até às 13:13 utc,  está demaisado elevado, não tendo paralelo com as estações próximas, nomeadamente Alto das Covas, *23,1 mm* e a EMA do IPMA de Angra, *32,9 mm. *Depende do modo como está instalado o pluviómetro, se fôr num mastro, e este não estiver bem espiado, ao abanar com o vento causará oscilações mais frequentes do registador.

Nas outras estações da ilha foi registado:
*29,7 mm* em Canada da Francesa
*31,2 mm* em Serreta, só até às 13:35 utc, deixou de reportar nessa altura.


----------



## MCardoso (15 Jan 2016 às 17:11)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda àcerca da estação de Santa Luzia, pareceu-me que o registo de precipitação de hoje, *92,7 mm*, só até às 13:13 utc,  está demaisado elevado, não tendo paralelo com as estações próximas, nomeadamente Alto das Covas, *23,1 mm* e a EMA do IPMA de Angra, *32,9 mm. *Depende do modo como está instalado o pluviómetro, se fôr num mastro, e este não estiver bem espiado, ao abanar com o vento causará oscilações mais frequentes do registador.
> 
> Nas outras estações da ilha foi registado:
> *29,7 mm* em Canada da Francesa
> *31,2 mm* em Serreta, só até às 13:35 utc, deixou de reportar nessa altura.



De facto sempre tive alguns problemas no pluviômetro em dias de muito vento. Deve ser pela razão que dizes em estar num mastro alto e sem estar escorado. 
Mas vivendo e aprendendo 
Vou tentar melhorar a montagem da minha estação com as dicas que me vão dando


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 17:21)

Acumulados de hoje do Alex, até às 16:00 utc.


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Jan 2016 às 17:55)




----------



## manchester (15 Jan 2016 às 18:19)

Muito bom acompanhamento, na minha opinião este evento, raro para esta época, merecia ter página própria, daqui a uns anos gostaríamos de facilmente recorda-lo ...fica a sugestão


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 18:42)

*São Miguel* terminou o jogo  com 56,7 m/s = *204,12 km/h*.
Junto ao solo uns 140 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 18:45)

*Terceira* com 41,3 m/s = *148,68 km/h*.
Junto ao solo 100 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 18:49)

*São Jorge* 51 m/s = *183,6 km/h*.
Junto ao solo 120/130 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 18:52)

Portugal Storms disse:


>



 interessante informação, sintética e clara.

Só não concordo com o dizerem que as quantidades máximas de precipitação atingiram apenas o nível de alerta, aviso amarelo, uma vez que ocorreram os seguintes totais em 6 horas. Relembra-se que o critério de aviso laranja nos Açores quanto a precipitação, tem como valor mínimo para 6 horas, 41 mm, e para aviso vermelho, >60 mm; 25 mm para amarelo.
Por ilhas:

Horta: *32,0 mm *das 7:00 utc às 13:00 utc. Amarelo, correcto.

Pico: aeródromo, *25,6 mm* (7h - 13h); São Caetano, *58,7 mm* (7h -13h), Amarelo/Laranja. Aceita-se amarelo, S.Caetano é lá para cima... 

São Jorge: *78,2 mm*  (3h - 9h). *Vermelho!*

Graciosa: *26,7 mm* (5h - 11h). Amarelo.

Angra do Heroísmo: *22,6 mm* (6h - 12h) mas teve *13,3 mm* em 1 hora (7h - 8h). Amarelo.

Santa Maria: *35,7 mm* ( 22h - 4h). Amarelo.

S.Miguel:
Sete Cidades: *52,6 mm* (1h - 6h);
Lagoa do Carvão: *43,6 mm* (9h - 15h);
Lameiro (Ribeira Grande): *45,7 mm* (8h - 14h);
Monte Escuro (Fogo): *42,5 mm* (10h - 16h).
Portanto, *laranja*.

*Ignorando São Jorge* e contando apenas com os dados das estações do IPMA, a afirmação de que "atingiram apenas (...) amarelo" até está correcta.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 18:52)

*Pico* 36,4 m/s = *131,04 km/h*.
Junto ao solo 90 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 18:56)

*Santa Maria* 43,7 m/s = *157,32 km/h*.
Junto ao solo 100/110 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

*Flores* 24,1 m/s = *86,76 km/h*.
Junto ao solo 60 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

LMCG disse:


> *Terceira* com 41,3 m/s = *148,68 km/h*.
> Junto ao solo 100 km/h.



Fenomenal aquela calmaria quando o centro passou mais perto, retomando depois os valores que realmente eram esperados numa tal situação.

Também os dois picos de São Jorge. A essas horas, entre as 4:00 e as 5:00 utc, e depois entre as 8:00 e as 9:00 utc, correspondem precisamente o início e o fim, respectivamente, do período de 5 horas de precipitação forte, acima dos 10 mm/h, registada no aeródromo. Têm muito provavelmente relação com as linhas de convecção organizada que atravessavam a ilha nessa altura.


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

Pessoalmente aprendi bastante com este acompanhamento aqui no fórum.
Agradeço a todos pela partilha de experiências e conhecimento.
Continuem a contar com a minha contribuição e presença neste tipo de eventos.

LMCG


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 19:10)

LMCG disse:


> Continuem a contar com a minha contribuição e presença neste tipo de eventos.



Colaboração excelente, pela minha parte, muito obrigado!


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Jan 2016 às 19:49)

LMCG disse:


> Pessoalmente aprendi bastante com este acompanhamento aqui no fórum.
> Agradeço a todos pela partilha de experiências e conhecimento.
> Continuem a contar com a minha contribuição e presença neste tipo de eventos.
> 
> LMCG



Excelente acompanhamento do Alex, agradeço a todos pelos dados, explicações, detalhes, etc.  fornecidos neste tópico.
Aprendi bastante com todos nestes 3 dias.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 20:31)

vi agora tvi em directo e as ondas ainda galgam para a marginal


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2016 às 20:46)

Como balanço do seguimento deixo umas notas finais:

É bastante provável que o Alex tenha deixado de ter ventos de furacão umas quantas horas antes. A partir do momento que a parede do olho rebentou ontem à noite não voltou a recuperar e isso deve ter enfraquecido bastante os ventos, por outro lado expandiu-os mais um bocado.

A manutenção de status de furacão deve ter tido a ver com:

- o começo da transição extra-tropical em que processos baroclínicos podem intensificar a depressão compensando o enfraquecimento dos processos barotrópicos (convecção profunda, etc)

- a inexistência de dados reais. O Atlântico é uma imensidão onde praticamente poucas sondagens se fazem para injectar nos modelos. Nos ciclones tropicais do Atlântico isso é compensado com os voos RECON, em que há dois tipos de missões, umas de muita altitude em que no possível trajecto dum ciclone são lançadas dezenas de sondas a medir a atmosfera numa área enorme, e outras de baixa altitude atravessando múltiplas vezes o ciclone para medir em tempo real a situação real do mesmo. Esses dados além de servirem para avaliar a situação, são depois injectados em modelos melhorando as previsões destes. Nisto tudo por vezes chegam a ser feitas muitas centenas de sondagens em apenas um ciclone.
Mas nesta região dos Açores isso não acontece, as missões RECON não vem para estes lados.
Tive esperanças que fizessem uma missão excepcional, fartei-me de ver o feed das missões a ver se aparecia alguma coisa, mas nada. Tinha esperança porque seria muito importante até para obter dados para ciência, dada a raridade do ciclone.

Houve uma vez que próximo dos Açores não houve os habituais voos da NOAA e da USAF, mas a NASA mandou um drone para efeitos científicos. Desta vez não, mas também ninguém estava à espera dum furacão em Janeiro 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-atlantico-2012-al14.6686/page-20#post-342017


- é muito raro na véspera de um landfall diminuir-se avisos, isso é perigoso e contraproducente, e caso as coisas corram mal, haveria consequências chatas. Um dispositivo é activado, e depois na véspera não se pode estar a diminuir a prevenção.​
Ainda bem que correu tudo relativamente bem, penso que nos Açores já não é a 1ª vez que ventos mais fortes passam entre ilhas. Se repararam no satélite, a depressão começou a intensificar-se pelos tais processos que referi acima pouco depois de passar pelos Açores. Estava mais ou menos previsto isso, mas nestas coisas nunca há certezas. No meio do azar, também houve sorte. Os Açores ficaram no limbo entre a fase final decadente como ciclone tropical e o início da intensificação como ciclone extra-tropical. espero que muitos tenham jogado hoje no euromilhões ! 

Para finalizar, nestas alturas aparece o habitual ruído (gritaria agora mais insuportável graças às redes sociais) de que não se passou nada, que foi tudo um exagero, que eu bem avisei que não era nada, blablabla. Ignorem, o que interessa é quem esteve por aqui e foi tentando perceber o que se passava, como se lida com incertezas, como se segue um evento problemático em nowcasting, e afinal, como estar prevenido.

O ruído será sempre eterno e não pensem que é um problema português, que os portugueses são isto ou são aquilo. Isto é geral, já acompanhei furacões de 3,4,5 de categoria a fazerem landfall, e no seguimento 50%/60/70% das pessoas a dizerem que foi uma treta, que não teriam precisado de evacuar, etc,etc. É claro que quando as coisas correm mal são logo os primeiros a atirar pedras. O ser humano é assim, não é defeito português


----------



## Squirrel (15 Jan 2016 às 21:04)

Boa Noite a todos,

Sou maçarico por aqui, aprendi imenso a ler os comentários aqui colocados e agradeço a Todos a partilha.

No final, ainda bem que passou onde passou.

Abraço!


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2016 às 21:13)

Exatamente @Vince e ainda bem que assim foi, as previsões dos modelos publicados por ti e eu ao cruzar-los com o arome, indicavam realmente o que aconteceu. Foi uma prova que eles funcionaram, não na perfeição, mas na generalidade corretos em muitos aspetos. Portanto, no grupo central as condições foram de forma geral englobas numa situação de depressão tropical à exceção de São Jorge e Terceira numa fase de aproximação do núcleo, posteriormente ficando-se numa área de menor velocidade de circulação à superfície, a qual, volto a repetir, prevista e bem modelada. No grupo oriental, verificaram-se condições de tempestade tropical, igualmente modeladas pelos modelos mais pormenorizados, sendo que a área de circulação mais rápida, ou seja, a este do núcleo ter passado apenas no mar. As condições à superfície de TS foram mais sentidas na zona dos mosteiros e claro, nas zonas de maior altitude. Também sou de acordo que esta tempestade terá perdido as suas condições de força de furacão muito antes de atingir os Açores, mas como tal o @Vince mencionou, as previsões são sempre um tiro no escuro pela falta de dados... Creio que as condições que o NHC tencionou em manter, devem-se em muito à pressão estimada, a qual se englobava num Cat. 1 e também à capacidade deste sistema de regenerar alguma convecção à volta do núcleo. Acho que todos aprofundamos mais um pouco os nossos conhecimentos nesta matéria. Já agora, gostaria em nome pessoal agradecer a muita informação de qualidade que aqui foi colocada a que contribuiu muito para ter a noção do que realmente se desenrolou. Parabéns a todos e bons acompanhamentos.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 23:58)

*Mau tempo desta sexta-feira em imagens*

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/mau-tempo-desta-sexta-feira-em-imagens

*Furacão Alex impediu três transportes de doentes nos Açores e uma mulher acabou por morrer*

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...tes-nos-acores-e-uma-mulher-acabou-por-morrer*
*


----------



## MCardoso (16 Jan 2016 às 00:30)

Aqui está o registo desta sexta-feira da minha estação. Apesar do meu barómetro não estar bem calibrado é engraçado de se ver que por volta das 12 horas houve uma calmaria momentanea do vento, na mesma altura em que a pressão atmosférica começou a aumentar e o vento rodou. 
Ainda sou um maçarico nisto, mas estou a gostar de aprender com vocês. 
Abraços


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2016 às 09:55)

*Furacão Alex impede socorro e doente morre*

Uma pessoa morreu, esta sexta-feira, nos Açores, depois de o furacão Alex ter impedido um helicóptero da Força Aérea de a transportar para um hospital, informou a presidência do Governo Regional.

O utente, sinalizado pela Unidade de Saúde de Ilha (USI) das Flores, deveria ter sido transportado para o hospital mais próximo, para receber assistência, mas acabou por morrer, pelas 14:00, após uma paragem cardiorrespiratória, quando estavam reunidas as condições atmosféricas para o helicóptero da Força Aérea o transportar.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4982919


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

Bom Dia

Neste momento tudo calmo e até céu com boas abertas por aqui mas hoje por volta das 07 e 40 locais caiu um aguaceiro tão forte que até acordei com a chuva ... Mas que grande descarga de água que aconteceu ...


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2016 às 12:40)

Duas reportagens da SIC durante sobre o Furacão Alex.

Uma, aquando a passagem do centro do Alex a este da Terceira:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...rogrediu-para-norte-do-arquipelago-dos-Acores

E outra sobre o comportamento do furacão:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...nto-do-furacao-que-passou-ao-largo-dos-Acores


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2016 às 12:44)

Foto das 7 cidades. 
Devido ao excesso de precipitação acumulada a lagoa das 7 cidades galgou a margem. Este era o aspecto ontem! 
Foto por Flávia Medeiros


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

AnDré disse:


> Duas reportagens da SIC durante sobre o Furacão Alex.
> 
> Uma, aquando a passagem do centro do Alex a este da Terceira:
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...rogrediu-para-norte-do-arquipelago-dos-Acores
> ...



 boas entrevistas!


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

O IPMA colocou uma imagem do Morphed composite, onde podemos observar a origem de brutalidade de água precípitavel, a qual ajudou a ao desenvolvimento do Alex. 
http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimic-tpw/natl/anim/latest72hrs.gif


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (16 Jan 2016 às 22:06)

E o Alex lá se foi...
Agora, coloco os olhos nos dias 22 e 23 essencialmente... desde ontem que o GFS aponta para instabilidade associada a uma corrente forte vinda de Sul, com movimentos verticais fortes e humidade elevada. Parecem linhas de instabilidade. Mas, claro está, faltam 6/7 dias. Trata-se de um esboço.


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2016 às 22:21)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> o GFS aponta para instabilidade associada a uma corrente forte vinda de Sul, com movimentos verticais fortes e humidade elevada. Parecem linhas de instabilidade.



No caso é (mais) um rio atmosférico/pluma tropical.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (16 Jan 2016 às 22:24)

E aproveito para partilhar aqui um video que fiz sobre o furacão Alex: aparecimento e evolução até chegar aos Açores. 
http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2016 às 22:25)

Já o tinha comentado nas previsões a médio prazo... O que eu u queria mesmo era algumas belas entradas da frente polar bem regadinha e cheia de instabilidade, mas este ano de El Niño não está muito para aí virado...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (16 Jan 2016 às 22:25)

Orion disse:


> No caso é (mais) um rio atmosférico/pluma tropical.


Níveis de vorticidade e helicidade previstos, @Orion? Alguma coisa de especial?


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2016 às 22:29)

É só vento SW e de vez em quando vira a W ou NW e plumas tropicais durante 3 dias seguidos com um dia de pausa pelo meio. E ainda não houve uma entrada a 850hpa que valesse a pena... Lol, sonhar não paga imposto.


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Níveis de vorticidade e helicidade previstos, @Orion? Alguma coisa de especial?



Ainda falta uma semana


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 22:37)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E aproveito para partilhar aqui um video que fiz sobre o furacão Alex: aparecimento e evolução até chegar aos Açores.
> http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/


Muito bom trabalho!!


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2016 às 23:18)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Níveis de vorticidade e helicidade previstos, @Orion? Alguma coisa de especial?



Num rio atmosférico, pessoalmente, ficam para último essas duas variáveis que referiste. O teu entusiasmo é de salutar. Contudo, como queres que opine a 120 horas se a 72 horas o cenário é este? 






Por acaso, e pelo ECM, parece que vai haver um cavado/rio atmosférico até dizer chega (até 120 h).


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

Orion disse:


> Num rio atmosférico, pessoalmente, ficam para último essas duas variáveis que referiste. O teu entusiasmo é de salutar. Contudo, como queres que opine a 120 horas se a 72 horas o cenário é este?


Este tem sido um Janeiro bem alagado!! Mesmo depois da passagem de um sistema tropical, as condições voltam a apontar para sucessivas plumas tropicais!! Julguei que provavelmente a passagem deste sistema fosse alterar temporariamente o padrão... afinal não... mais do mesmo... 
a anomalia positiva nas sst na costa africana mantém-se após o desenvolvimento deste sistema, tenho esperança que a anomalia positiva na costa E dos ''states'' comece a regredir agora, com a alteração do padrão e a onda de frio que começa a atingir grande parte dos EUA. Espero que traga alterações aqui para os Açores, agora vai depender da localização média do AA... Veremos..


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (16 Jan 2016 às 23:53)

Orion disse:


> Num rio atmosférico, pessoalmente, ficam para último essas duas variáveis que referiste. O teu entusiasmo é de salutar. Contudo, como queres que opine a 120 horas se a 72 horas o cenário é este?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2016 às 00:11)

As anomalias positivas da SST na costa oeste de África, tal como o IPMA apontou e associadas a uma corrente não comum de norte no Atlântico tropical mais próximas da costa Oeste de África, deram o empurrão que faltava à protuberância que viajou desde a costa Este dos EUA,  formando assim um sistema tropical totalmente inédito! A corrente do golfo nesta fase, não deveria estar a vir na nossa direção com sucessivas plumas tropicais, e na zona mais a norte NW do Atlântico, deveriam andar a vaguear icebergues,   tempestades de neve com grandes sistemas frontais produzidos à saída do continente Americano, arrastando com eles a iso0 a 850Hpa até próximo, ou até mesmo ultrapassar ligeiramente a nossa latitude... Mas isso até tem acontecido pouco este inverno. Na minha prespectiva, poderá ser o indicador principal de o AA estar tão dinâmico este ano... Mas é apenas a opinião de um mero amador, que gosta de ler artigos sobre a circulação do Atlântico Norte...


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2016 às 00:23)

Ou seja @Azorean Storm Buster , anomalias são potenciais pontos de divergência na normal circulação das massas, Quer sejam de ar, quer sejam do Oceano, sendo esta última a que poderá durar mais devido às propriedades da água poder manter por mais tempo x temperatura, ou x calor, como quiserem-lhe chamar...


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2016 às 00:27)

O ano passado, foi precisamente o contrário, a anomalia era negativa e o anticiclone quase permanente e super poderoso... E voltando a pôr a conversa nos Açores  foi um tédio terrível!! Embora bom para o turismo...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (17 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

lserpa disse:


> Ou seja @Azorean Storm Buster , anomalias são potenciais pontos de divergência na normal circulação das massas, Quer sejam de ar, quer sejam do Oceano, sendo esta última a que poderá durar mais devido às propriedades da água poder manter por mais tempo x temperatura, ou x calor, como quiserem-lhe chamar...


@lserpa, obrigado por esta excelente explicação


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2016 às 00:46)

Uma das particularidade do Alex foi que no seu caminho para os Açores esteve sempre a engolir pequenas quantidades de poeira do Saara:


Ainda há um fino fluxo sobre o arquipélago:






Nas próximas 48 horas, a circulação atmosférica mudará. E a poeira afetará mais as Canárias:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (17 Jan 2016 às 01:33)

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...s-na-maior-tempestade-dos-acores-4982902.html
EXCELENTE!


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2016 às 01:49)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...s-na-maior-tempestade-dos-acores-4982902.html
> EXCELENTE!



Em retrospetiva, ocorreu uma ciclogénese explosiva. Algo que também já houve há pouco tempo:


----------



## efcm (17 Jan 2016 às 08:14)

lserpa disse:


> Foto das 7 cidades.
> Devido ao excesso de precipitação acumulada a lagoa das 7 cidades galgou a margem. Este era o aspecto ontem!
> Foto por Flávia Medeiros


Imagino o estado do túnel de descarga da lagoa


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

Durante o dia de amanhã deverá passar pelos Açores um sistema frontal fraco a moderado (irá enfraquecendo à medida que atravessa o arquipélago):






Podem ocorrer aguaceiros moderados a fortes, não sendo de descartar alguma trovoada fraca e de curta duração.

A localização do jetstreak não deverá influenciar os processos convectivos da frente.

O sistema frontal já é visível ao longe a oeste:






Os próximos dias deverão ser caracterizados pela posição do anticiclone, que se situará a sudeste. Isto fará com que se estabeleçam correntes húmidas de sudoeste (mais rios atmosféricos). Contudo, o ar saturado não deverá será uniforme inviabilizando isto acumulados muito grandes. Claro que as previsões podem mudar até lá.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (18 Jan 2016 às 00:50)

Registo agora períodos de chuva fraca a moderada na Calheta, São Jorge.
E agora, 00h14, chove moderado a forte, depois de talvez uma hora de chuva contínua fraca a moderada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jan 2016 às 04:05)

Um pouco atrasado, mas deixo aqui meus parabéns para todos pela excelente cobertura do furacão Alex.

Nas imagens de satélite do dia 15, podemos ver a formação de nuvens onda devido a interação com as Ilhas de Santa Maria e São Miguel.


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2016 às 12:56)

A frente fria está sobre o G. Central. Já ocorreu atividade elétrica dispersa:


----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

Ribeira Da Feteira, Faial.
Video Feito esta manhã.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento tudo calmo porém o dia tem sido marcado por céu muito nublado e alguma chuva principalmente neste fim de manhã e princípio de tarde ...


----------



## LMCG (18 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

*



*

PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel nas últimas 96h.

Vento médio e rajada máxima.
Na Sexta-Feira foi aos *204,12 km/h*... hoje ficou-se pelos *109,8 km/h.*


----------



## LMCG (18 Jan 2016 às 19:11)

PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira nas últimas 96h.

Vento médio e rajada máxima.
Na Sexta-Feira foi aos *148,68 km/h*... hoje ficou-se pelos *144,72 km/h.*


----------



## LMCG (18 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

PE das Terras do Canto na ilha do Pico nas últimas 96h.

Vento médio e rajada máxima.
Na Sexta-Feira ficou-se pelos *151,2 km/h*... hoje foi aos *184,68 km/h.*


----------



## LMCG (18 Jan 2016 às 19:37)

PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge nas últimas 96h.

Vento médio e rajada máxima.
Na Sexta-Feira foi aos *183,6 km/h*... hoje foi aos *181,8 km/h.

PS: Acontecem uns episódios estranhos de vento neste PE...*


----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

LMCG disse:


> PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge nas últimas 96h.
> 
> Vento médio e rajada máxima.
> Na Sexta-Feira foi aos *183,6 km/h*... hoje foi aos *181,8 km/h.
> ...


Que percentagem devo retirar para achar o valor na base da torre? 30%? Sorry, já não tenho a certeza de que valor era.


----------



## LMCG (18 Jan 2016 às 19:49)

PE da Boca da Vereda nas Flores nas últimas 96h.

Vento médio e rajada máxima.
 Hoje foi aos *146,88 km/h.*


----------



## LMCG (18 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

lserpa disse:


> Que percentagem devo retirar para achar o valor na base da torre? 30%? Sorry, já não tenho a certeza de que valor era.



Eu costumo tirar 1/3 ou seja se medi na torre 180 km/h isso dá 120 km/h junto ao solo.
Existe uma fórmula teórica para este cálculo, no entanto vou tentar acertar estes coeficientes para cada PE de uma forma empírica.
Tenho um projeto em que vou medir (durante um tempo) cá em baixo junto ao solo tal como mede o IPMA e depois comparo com os dados das torres.


----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2016 às 19:59)

Ok, era isso 1/3


----------



## LMCG (18 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

PE do Figueiral em Santa Maria nas últimas 96h.

Vento médio e rajada máxima.
Na Sexta-Feira foi aos *157,32 km/h* hoje ficou-se pelos *80,64 km/h.*


----------



## LMCG (18 Jan 2016 às 20:06)

lserpa disse:


> Ok, era isso 1/3



Se quiseres a fórmula tenho de a procurar e agora já vou sair...
PS: Reparei que és da cidade da Horta, pena eu não ter acesso em tempo real aos dados do Faial, tenho de pedir a um colega que me faça uma exportação dos mesmos... é que o PE do Faial é o único parque que não é ENERCON é VESTAS!


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 00:03)

Felizmente o fluxo de sudoeste não está muito saturado. Parece que ficará alguns dias (e é bem visível no satélite):
















Há que ir acompanhando o recorrente aparecimento de depressões a noroeste do G. Ocidental.


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2016 às 09:48)

Diria até que era 07:30 da manhã! Que escuridão!! Mas são 09:00

Edit; começa a chover torrencialmente!!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (19 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

Acordo com chuva moderada, por vezes forte, e uma escuridão....nem se vê uma sombra do Pico, a partir da Calheta. E, exatamente quando acordei, nao se viam mais que uns 200 metros de mar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 10:49)

Off Topic: 
Magnitude    4.3
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL 
Date time    2016-01-19 09:45:58.0 UTC
Location    38.10 N ; 26.30 W
Depth    5 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=483163


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Jan 2016 às 11:07)

Bom Dia

Por aqui temos uma manhã chuvosa com precipitação contínua alternando essa chuva entre períodos fracos a moderados ... Como já aqui foi dito em relação a outras ilhas do grupo central também na ilha Terceira está muito escuro e não se vê uma única aberta no céu ...


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

Waht!! Super célula?!  Terá ocorrido oclusão? 
Que monstro passou aqui entre as 8 e as 9 da manhã!


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

A essa hora a previsão sinóptica era que passasse um sistema frontal quente, logo, isto não acontece num sistema frontal quente! Logo concluo que foi uma oclusão! Foi poderoso...
Condições à hora da passagem eram de nevoeiro cerrado e chuva forte! Às 08:30 ainda estava escuro!


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 15:05)

lserpa disse:


> Waht!! Super célula?!  Terá ocorrido oclusão?
> Que monstro passou aqui entre as 8 e as 9 da manhã!



Aparentemente foi uma linha de instabilidade. Por volta das 4:00 estava a oeste do G. Ocidental com pouca atividade:






Às 6:00 estava a este do G. Ocidental, já tendo um pouco mais de atividade:






O maior desenvolvimento começou pelas 7:00:






Às 8:30 era este o seu aspeto:






E às 12h:






Pela ferramenta da convecção houve certamente topos consideravelmente altos (mesma hora):






No satélite foi assim:






E está assim:






É ainda possível discernir um topo a sul do Faial:






Deve ter faltado CAPE para haver trovoada. Isso e deve ter ido à boleia do cisalhamento mais intenso. Para mais informações só vendo o(s) _timelapse_(s) de logo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

*Quatro voos cancelados e um divergente no arquipélago dos Açores*

 A companhia aérea SATA cancelou hoje quatro voos entre ilhas devido às condições atmosféricas, situação que motivou ainda que um voo proveniente de Lisboa com destino à Horta divergisse para a ilha Terceira. http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Jan 2016 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde

Depois de uma manhã chuvosa as coisas tem melhorado por aqui com o decorrer da tarde com pausa na precipitação embora o céu permaneça nublado ...


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

voltando ainda ao Alex, esta animação mostra a origem do mesmo e a relação direta com o fenómeno El Niño. 
https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/1200/1*U-gw0lBAwD4UfVpYUzOP6w.gif


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

Para quem quiser ler o artigo todo da imagem acima.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (19 Jan 2016 às 23:08)

Já li, mas logo leio com mais atenção. Impressionante as suas origens terem raiz no Oceano Pacífico!
Bem, e pelo breve olhar pelos modelos, muito mais chuva poderá cair nos próximos dias. E trovoada é possível em alguns dias... Nomeadamente depois de amanhã e principalmente para os dias 22 e 23... Diria até que para estes dois dias há possibilidade de fenómenos extremos de precipitação ou... até... vento. E, muito provavelmente, trovoadas acompanharão esta corrente instável e húmida vinda de latitudes inferiores, associada à depressão localizada relativamente perto do grupo ocidental.
@Orion, já que só faltam 2/3 dias para os dias 22 e 23, como está a vorticidade e helicidade?


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 23:23)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, já que só faltam 2/3 dias para os dias 22 e 23, como está a vorticidade e helicidade?





> Esta frente fria eventualmente ficará estacionada nas imediações do G. Oriental sendo ainda cedo, a meu ver, precisar onde (nem sempre os modelos acertam).



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-3-dias-janeiro-2016.8553/page-10#post-537306

Sim, ainda é cedo.


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 23:41)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, já que só faltam 2/3 dias para os dias 22 e 23, como está a vorticidade e helicidade?



E acrescento que podes vê-la por ti 

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-parameter.php?group=Model Guidance&model=GFS&area=ATLANTIC&ps=model# (à direita onde diz vort - 500 hPa e 850 hPa)

e

http://www.meteonetwork.it/models/index.php


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (19 Jan 2016 às 23:48)

Orion disse:


> E acrescento que podes vê-la por ti
> 
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-parameter.php?group=Model Guidance&model=GFS&area=ATLANTIC&ps=model# (à direita onde diz vort - 500 hPa e 850 hPa)
> 
> ...


Ainda não tenho bem a noção do potencial de tais valores previstos para essas variáveis... mas parece não ser muito significativo... para já


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2016 às 00:04)

Já há raios no mar:
















O ICON tem um cenário agressivo:






No tópico das previsões inexplicavelmente faltou a referência. No G. Ocidental deve ser esperada chuva moderada a forte. Especialmente se alguma das células das zonas mais instáveis se deslocar para as ilhas (dissipando-se pouco depois). Há que dar também alguma margem de manobra ao modelo. Como tal, é possível que as zonas de instabilidade se aproximem mais das Flores e do Corvo.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (20 Jan 2016 às 02:44)

A minha perspetiva sobre o tempo que irá fazer em http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/
Ainda bem que me encontro em São Jorge. Talvez tenha uma surpresa para a próxima madrugada 
03h26: CHove TORRENCIALMENTE em Calheta, São Jorge!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (20 Jan 2016 às 03:50)

Chove continuamente, moderado a forte, agora forte, em São Jorge.
E continuamente continua a chover, ainda... aonde isto irá parar?...


----------



## LMCG (20 Jan 2016 às 11:26)

É possível nevar no Pico da Vara este Domingo? Reparei que o Meteograma GFS aponta a cota de neve para os 1100m...


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui tudo calmo por agora tendo a precipitação dado algumas tréguas o que também é bom para os solos já muito saturados com as constantes chuvadas deste Inverno rigoroso ...


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

LMCG disse:


> É possível nevar no Pico da Vara este Domingo? Reparei que o Meteograma GFS aponta a cota de neve para os 1100m...



É melhor não contares com isso:


----------



## lserpa (20 Jan 2016 às 15:06)

LMCG disse:


> É possível nevar no Pico da Vara este Domingo? Reparei que o Meteograma GFS aponta a cota de neve para os 1100m...


Os meteogramas não estão bem desenhados para os Açores no que diz respeito à neve.
Para que neve no pico da vara a temperatura da ISO0 deverá estar no máximo aos 1250 metros e a humidade não deverá ser superior aos 80%. Neste caso, a ISO 0 deverá andar no grupo oriental por volta dos 1500 metros (domingo) e 1440 metros (segunda), torna impossível isso acontecer.
Sleet é provável, tendo em conta a boa intrusão em altitude de frio. 
O Meteograma, não tem em conta a nossa marítimidade e a pouca capacidade das ilhas açorianas de reterem o frio

Edit: A temperatura prevista para o cimo do Pico Da Vara são de 4°c de máxima e 3°c de mínima, quer no domingo e quer na segunda.


----------



## lserpa (20 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

A não ser que o modelo esteja errado e que a iso0 entre mais no arquipélago, o que seria de louvar  lololol... Não seria impossível isso acontecer, apenas pouco provável....


----------



## Hazores (20 Jan 2016 às 17:19)

Pela minha pouca experiência e de uma forma empírica, devemos retirar às cotas indicadas, pelo modelo do GFS, aproximadamente 300m pois sem dúvida que o modelo não tem em conta o factor oceano...


----------



## lserpa (20 Jan 2016 às 17:21)

Por cá a chuva volta a cair. LPHR 201700Z 26008KT 8000 FEW006 BKN009 17/16 Q1009, apesar de o ultimo metar ainda não o demonstrar.
Mas pode-se constatar que a visibilidade é reduzida, ficando apenas pelos 8 km horizontais.
a visibilidade vertical (Vv) está entre os 600 pés e os 900 pés.
O Taf também prevê um agravamento da visibilidade com uma probabilidade de 30%: PROB30 TEMPO 2019/2024 0400 DZ FG VV001, ou seja, visibilidade vertical de 30 metros apenas.


----------



## lserpa (20 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

Fotos fantásticas do final desta tarde, tiradas em São Jorge pelo @Azorean Storm Buster 
Partilhou-as comigo via telefónica.
Impossibilitado temporariamente de as publicar aqui... Púbico-as em seu nome.




A última foto é na vila das Velas e demonstra  umas formações formidáveis!


----------



## Portugal Storms (20 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

lserpa disse:


> Fotos fantásticas do final desta tarde, tiradas em São Jorge pelo @Azorean Storm Buster
> Partilhou-as comigo via telefónica.
> Impossibilitado temporariamente de as publicar aqui... Púbico-as em seu nome.
> 
> ...


Realmente, fotos fantásticas.
Obrigado a ambos, um pelos registos e outro pela publicação..


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2016 às 23:08)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Jan 2016 às 01:53)

Aqui por São Jorge, não há sinais de agravamento. Apenas se nota humidade, chuva fraca, com pingos esparsos (que começou há pouco tempo na Calheta) e algum vento para já.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Jan 2016 às 04:09)

Em São Jorge, umas rajadas fortes, à medida que uma célula de trovoada concentrada mas de passagem rápida se aproxima e a precipitação convectiva aumenta de intensidade mesmo junto ao grupo central.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Jan 2016 às 06:08)

Realmente a trovoada registou-se no Pico e São Jorge, mas não no Faial. Terceira também registou trovoada. Filmei vários relâmpagos, mas não tive sorte, porque não eram nítidos os raios. A Sul, novamente mais uma célula de atividade intensa e passagem rápida aproxima-se, com trajetória semelhante à que acabou de passar. Mas ainda faltam algumas horas para passar o grupo central, se mantiver a sua atividade, claro. 
Boa noite


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

E, agora, coloco os olhos em São Miguel, onde a probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada é grande. Próximas horas serão de alguma atividade.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Jan 2016 às 11:43)

Bom Dia

Por aqui temos uma manhã chuvosa com céu muito nublado ... Aguaceiros moderados a pontualmente fortes ...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2016 às 12:34)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E, agora, coloco os olhos em São Miguel, onde a probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada é grande. Próximas horas serão de alguma atividade.



A passagem de uma frente fria sobre o Grupo Oriental do Arquipélago dos Açores trairá tempo instável, com períodos de céu muito nublado e ocorrência de períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros, com possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas, ao longo desta tarde.


----------



## fdl21 (21 Jan 2016 às 13:26)

Bom dia

desde 2013 que sigo este forum com muita atenção e tem sido um forum muito interessante com pessoas especializadas nisto. Finalmente percebi como fazer o registo para escrever no forum.. 

como vivo no Nordeste posso de vez em quando dar alguns inputs sobre o tempo cá por cima, infelizmente não tenho nenhuma estação, mas posso ajudar com as informações necessárias

De referir que na Tronqueira/bem perto da ribeira do Guilherme foram registados desde dezembro de 2015 até ontem cerca de 1500mm de chuva valores muito diferentes do Nordeste

um abraço nordestense


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

fraca a moderada contínua em PDL. Agora já acalmou.

---

O ar seco a dar muita definição a esta frente:







Resta saber onde é que vai parar:






Relativamente ao que escrevi no tópico das previsões, do que vejo pouca coisa mudou. Continua a haver um arrefecimento muito pronunciado modelado para sábado nos Açores, sendo maior no G. Ocidental não obstante o LI inferior ao do G. Oriental por exemplo. As condições de instabilidade deverão começar amanhã mas serão mais óbvias no sábado, devendo, em teoria, afetar mais os Grs. Oriental e Central. O cisalhamento continua a ser moderado a forte. A humidade relativa continua a ser baixa a moderada (sendo por vezes elevada), fazendo com que a convecção não seja mais comum e forte. Ainda assim deve ser dispersa e recorrente. A helicidade continua a rondar os 140 chegando por vezes aos 240. A probabilidade que haja um tornado fraco é baixa. A água precipitável a 850hPa está entre os 25 os 38 milímetros. O _jet_ não estará muito simpático mas podia ser pior:






Os ventos ao longo da atmosfera podiam ser mais fortes (serão fracos a moderados aumentando ao longo do tempo) mas ainda assim há, a meu ver, condições para que surjam células moderadas a fortes. Mas a maioria das células deve ser fraca a moderada. Localmente, chuva forte pode ocorrer. Podem até haver bastantes abertas neste evento dada a humidade miserável que é modelada.

Ainda no sábado é preciso acompanhar esta depressão:






Terá algum CAPE para levantar no seu trajeto:






Estando um forte _jet _por cima:






As minhas previsões amadoras acabam aqui . Agora é esperar pelo que acontece e pelos avisos oficiais.


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 14:32)

Estamos a fazer previsão um pouco às cegas”, desabafa Diamantino Henriques, responsável pela Delegação dos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), confirmando que a Região continua sem acesso aos dados do único radar meteorológico existente no arquipélago. “Já há alguns meses que está fora de serviço”, afirma. “Comunicamos com o radar e ele está fora de serviço”. 

O IPMA deixou de ter acesso ao radar que está instalado em Santa Bárbara, na ilha Terceira, e que é propriedade da Força Aérea norte-americana. Antes, os meteorologistas dos Açores podiam aceder aos dados do equipamento norte-americano, através de um protocolo de colaboração que estabelecido entre o IPMA e a Força Aérea americana. 

A informação era disponibilizada directamente através do radar, ou seja, a partir de uma linha que estava directamente ligada e que era paga pelo Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera. Esse protocolo estabelecido há quase dez anos era renovado automaticamente. Qualquer alteração ao mesmo pressuponha um aviso prévio de, pelo menos três ou quatro meses. 

Desde que ficou sem acesso aos dados, o IPMA já tentou perceber o que se passa. Para ver se consegue resolver a situação, recorrer a outras entidades, nomeadamente a Força Aérea Portuguesa: “Tem havido algumas tentativas por parte da Força Aérea Portuguesa de os contactar [militares norte-americanos] e de ver se realmente se resolve o problema”. Até ao momento, “não tem tido sucesso” e a região continua sem cobertura.

“São poucas as regiões da Europa que não têm cobertura do radar”, adianta Diamantino Henriques, confirmando até que só as duas regiões autónomas de Portugal é que não têm cobertura, em todo o espaço europeu. Apesar das estações meteorológicas que existem, por exemplo, em São Miguel, Diamantino Henriques avisa que não é a mesma coisa: “a distribuição da precipitação nas ilhas é bastante irregular e um radar tem muitíssimo mais resolução que qualquer rede meteorológica que se consiga imaginar”. 

Mesmo em relação ao satélite é importante esclarecer as diferenças: “o satélite pode dar informação sobre as nuvens que podem e que costumam dar chuva, pode dar essa informação, nem sempre. O radar dá-nos mesmo a informação sobre a chuva que está a cair”. Através do radar é também possível ter a informação espacial mais rigorosa e a resolução temporal é mais actualizada.

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...ora-de-servico-para-a-meteorologia-dos-acores


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Jan 2016 às 15:07)

Bem vindo ao fórum @fdl21  e é sempre bom ter relatos daquela que é chamada a 10ª ilha ou seja a zona do Nordeste já que é das zonas mais remotas da ilha de São Miguel e com variações climatológicas muito próprias daquele local ... Um abraço e que traga muitos relatos dessa zona nordestina ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (21 Jan 2016 às 17:44)

Agora para descontrair um pouco, já viram o comprimento desta linha com precipitação convectiva? Vai desde a latitude das Canárias até à Grã-Bretanha


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Até agora está como modelado:











Amanhã o fluxo deve deslocar-se mais para norte afetando o G. Oriental:






A NOAA indica enorme linha de instabilidade atrás da frente fria:






Como escrevi anteriormente, a depressão do dia 23 assume particular relevância. Ver-se-á o que vai trazer:


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 21:21)

Orion disse:


> Como escrevi anteriormente, a depressão do dia 23 assume particular relevância. Ver-se-á o que vai trazer:



É também importante realçar o desacordo:


----------



## fdl21 (22 Jan 2016 às 11:49)

boas pessoal

no nordeste desde as 4h da manha começou a chover e bem ate agora por volta das 10h/10h30....aumentando o vento... alguém tem previsões para esta noite e amanha de manha? é que aqui os solos estão completamente saturados...e o vento que não tem dado descanso desde há um mês atras....e as pessoas mais velhas daqui da vila dizem que não se lembram de um inverno assim...concordam com isto?

abraços


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 12:45)

Muita convectividade dispersa, com atividade elétrica, no arquipélago:






Há células bastante desenvolvidas:











Pelo MPE (11:15 locais), há células moderadas a fortes:


----------



## paulaazores1975 (22 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

fdl21 disse:


> boas pessoal
> 
> no nordeste desde as 4h da manha começou a chover e bem ate agora por volta das 10h/10h30....aumentando o vento... alguém tem previsões para esta noite e amanha de manha? é que aqui os solos estão completamente saturados...e o vento que não tem dado descanso desde há um mês atras....e as pessoas mais velhas daqui da vila dizem que não se lembram de um inverno assim...concordam com isto?
> 
> abraços



Boa tarde, 

Bemvindo ao forum!

Pelas previsoes do site tempo.pt, que costuma ser certinho nas previsoes relativas a chuva, ele aponta alguma precipitacao para todo o dia de hoje, normal, mas a partir da meia noite ate a meia noite de amanha, em ponta delgada, eles preveem chuva torrencial, acompanhada de trovoada, para o dia inteiro, sendo o pico da precipitacao entre as 11h e as 14h, cerca de 18mm durante estas 3 horas. Nao vi as previsoes para o Nordeste, mas nao devem ser muito diferentes. E melhor prevenirem se com as medidas do costume contra as cheias e inundacoes. Em Ponta Delgada, as coisas nao estao muito diferentes, estamos todos fartos da chuva e do mau tempo e as terras nao aguentam mais agua.
Consulte o site tempo.pt relativo ao Nordeste para saber mais pormenores relativos ao vento, nevoeiro, humidade ou chuva!
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

As ilhas mais ocidentais podem ser atingidas pela célula daqui a pouco:






A nebulosidade em altitude causada pela convecção (e dispersa pelos ventos acima) é bem visível do Corvo:


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

Orion disse:


> As ilhas mais ocidentais podem ser atingidas pela célula daqui a pouco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Há pouco ainda havia alguma atividade elétrica (clicar na imagem para ver melhor):






Mas as células mais fortes continuam a sudoeste do G. Oriental (cor amarelada) às 12:45 locais:


----------



## lserpa (22 Jan 2016 às 14:39)

Portanto, agora não está tão crivado como à 30 minutos atrás, mas não deixa de ser um campo minado, cheio de pequenas células a nascer e a morrer... Trovoada em terra, creio que será uma questão de tempo...


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Jan 2016 às 16:07)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui temos tido um dia calmo sem chuva ou algo a assinalar ... Apenas o céu que se encontra nublado mas nada de muito anormal por estas bandas ... Veremos com o evoluir da tarde e da noite se este cenário mantem-se assim ...

Nota apenas para o nevoeiro que está um pouco mais baixo que o habitual ...


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 16:14)

Da Fajã do Ouvidor, S. Jorge:






Uma célula com topo mais ou menos achatado que mais parece um conjunto de nuvens lenticulares sobrepostas. No IPMA é a célula com topo mais frio a nordeste de S. Jorge (ter em conta o desfasamento da imagem):






Vendo as imagens relevantes (e atrasadas) ainda não houve atividade elétrica. Resta saber se falta à célula mais fatores convectivos, se esbarrou contra uma camada estável ou se é uma mistura de ambas as variáveis.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (22 Jan 2016 às 16:52)

Em Sao Jorge, a sul, muita nebolusidade associada ao Pico, onde, desde o fim da manhã/ início de tarde, ocorre chuviscos/ chuva fraca na costa norte.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 17:04)

Já houve raios perto das ilhas:







O IPMA antecipou o aviso:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPT0tfMFU3c2dwQzJiWGF6ZGI1NHJoVlNsOUFv/view?pref=2&pli=1

A meu ver, falta o aviso para trovoada.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 17:15)

Orion disse:


> Já houve raios perto das ilhas:



Duas células, lado a lado, foram responsáveis pela trovoada. A péssima definição do Airmass não ajuda:






No infravermelho a cores vê-se melhor:






No Sat24 são os dois pontinhos brancos mais claros a oeste de S. Miguel:






Infelizmente, de noite a maioria dos produtos fica indisponível.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (22 Jan 2016 às 18:12)

Chuva intermitente, fraca a moderada em Calheta, Sao Jorge. A querer aumentar de intensidade lentamente. Tempo muito escuro.
Quanto ao grupo oriental, parece estar a desenhar-se uma trovoada para a noite.


----------



## lserpa (22 Jan 2016 às 18:21)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Chuva intermitente, fraca a moderada em Calheta, Sao Jorge. A querer aumentar de intensidade lentamente. Tempo muito escuro.
> Quanto ao grupo oriental, parece estar a desenhar-se uma trovoada para a noite.


É uma célula, que para variar falhou o Faial. Provável levares com ela aí...


----------



## Manecas (22 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Boas tardes a todos,
Aqui pelo Topo (São Jorge), muito nevoeiro, acompanhado de uma chuva miudinha, na última hora o tempo ficou deveras escuro.
Na madrugada de ontem, tivemos muito vento acompanhado de chuva torrencial e muita trovoada.
Alguém me sabe dizer o previsões para Domingo?
Saudações a todos.

PS: @Azorean Storm Buster estás por São Jorge (calheta)? Vem dar uma voltinha cá cima ao Topo para veres o que é o Inverno neste ponto oriente da Ilha... (PAVOROSOOOOO)


----------



## lserpa (22 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Nesta imagem do ipma percebe-se bem.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (22 Jan 2016 às 18:33)

Manecas disse:


> Boas tardes a todos,
> Aqui pelo Topo (São Jorge), muito nevoeiro, acompanhado de uma chuva miudinha, na última hora o tempo ficou deveras escuro.
> Na madrugada de ontem, tivemos muito vento acompanhado de chuva torrencial e muita trovoada.
> Alguém me sabe dizer o previsões para Domingo?
> ...


Para esses lados parece estar ainda pior  muito muito escuro!


----------



## LMCG (22 Jan 2016 às 18:44)

lserpa disse:


> Os meteogramas não estão bem desenhados para os Açores no que diz respeito à neve.
> Para que neve no pico da vara a temperatura da ISO0 deverá estar no máximo aos 1250 metros e a humidade não deverá ser superior aos 80%. Neste caso, a ISO 0 deverá andar no grupo oriental por volta dos 1500 metros (domingo) e 1440 metros (segunda), torna impossível isso acontecer.
> Sleet é provável, tendo em conta a boa intrusão em altitude de frio.
> O Meteograma, não tem em conta a nossa marítimidade e a pouca capacidade das ilhas açorianas de reterem o frio
> ...



Obrigado pela explicação, faz todo o sentido de facto.


----------



## LMCG (22 Jan 2016 às 18:50)

São Miguel últimas 96h.
Rajada máxima hoje de 153km/h.


----------



## LMCG (22 Jan 2016 às 18:55)

Terceira últimas 96h.
Rajada máxima ontem de 197,64km/h.


----------



## LMCG (22 Jan 2016 às 18:59)

Pico últimas 96h.
Rajada máxima Quarta-Feira de 190,08km/h.


----------



## Manecas (22 Jan 2016 às 19:04)

Neste momento estamos com um pôr de sol, diga-se, luz do pôr do sol, muito esquisita!!
Nevoeiro até há pouco tempo negro e agora, está tudo a tomar cores alaranjadas... parece uma intensa nuvem de poeira alaranjada!!
Esquisito... muito esquisito mesmo...


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

O ECM carrega ainda mais na chuva (entre as 18h de hoje e as 6h de amanhã - UTC):








Manecas disse:


> Neste momento estamos com um pôr de sol, diga-se, luz do pôr do sol, muito esquisita!!
> Nevoeiro até há pouco tempo negro e agora, está tudo a tomar cores alaranjadas... parece uma intensa nuvem de poeira alaranjada!!
> Esquisito... muito esquisito mesmo...



Reflexão da luz alaranjada do ocaso nos topos elevados das nuvens. Há algo semelhante (porque não há tanta nuvem) nas Flores:


----------



## LMCG (22 Jan 2016 às 19:08)

São Jorge últimas 96h.
Rajada máxima ontem de 155,88km/h.


----------



## LMCG (22 Jan 2016 às 19:15)

Flores últimas 96h.
Rajada máxima na Quarta-Feira de 185,04km/h.


----------



## LMCG (22 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

Santa Maria últimas 96h.
Rajada máxima hoje de 98,28km/h.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 20:07)

Orion disse:


> O ECM carrega ainda mais na chuva (entre as 18h de hoje e as 6h de amanhã - UTC):



Há um consenso tal nos modelos, que se torna relevante publicar aqui:
















Pequenos desvios podem implicar uma chuvada imensa em algum local habitado.

---

O aviso amarelo foi alargado para o G. Central:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPUFZXb2VxSkx5TDYwWW9CRU9SLXo4ZzB0SHNZ/view?pref=2&pli=1


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

A orografia esteve a fazer das suas:


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 20:25)

Não obstante a faixa nebulosa com aspeto mais agressivo, ainda só há chuva fraca a moderada em PDL:


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Jan 2016 às 04:09)

Bem ... por aqui com o cair da noite começou a chover de uma forma pontualmente agressiva ... Os aguaceiros que temos tido tem sido bastante intensos e tem deixado bastante água mais uma vez aqui por Angra ... 

Em termos de trovoada por aqui não temos registos até ao momento ...

EDIT1 (03:16) - Segundo o imapweather o potencial para relâmpagos é extremamente elevado e diz que por esta hora lá pela zona do @Manecas temos um festival de trovoada concentrada ... Por aqui continua alguma chuva e algum vento ...

EDIT2 (03:27) - Trovoada em Angra ... Já fizeram 2 relâmpagos com trovões bem audíveis ... intervalos de mais ou menos 7 a 10 segundos ... 

EDIT3 (03:34) - Mais um raio desta vez mais longe daqui ... intervalo de 17 segundos entre relâmpago e trovão ...

EDIT4 (03:36) - Chove torrencialmente em Angra ... Assustador ...  Os relâmpagos continuam a acontecer mas a trovoada parece me mais longe daqui ...


EDIT5 (03:39) - Forte relâmpago ... Distância de 13 segundos entre relâmpago e trovão mas deve ter sido bastante grande pela luminosidade que provocou ... O Alex ao lado disto é uma brincadeirinha de crianças ...

EDIT6 (03:47) - Parece que as coisas acalmaram por aqui pelo menos por agora ... Segundo o imapweather pelas 03 e 40 tivemos concentração de raios pela Ilha Terceira na zona entre Santa Bárbara e Doze Ribeiras , na zona de São Mateus da Calheta e no centro da ilha ...

EDIT7 (03:50) - Segundo a actualização do imapweather das 03 e 45 a trovoada cessou por esta zona mas há registo de raios agora pelos lados da Praia da Vitória numa zona circundante ao Cabo da Praia ...

EDIT8 (03:55) - Na ultima actualização do imapweather já não aparece trovoada pela ilha Terceira o que faz crer que a mesma afastou-se da ilha ... Neste momento tudo muito mais calmo apenas com algum vento que de vez em quando se levanta ...

EDIT9 (04:04) - Segundo o imapweather temos nas imediações do grupo central e oriental possibilidade de mais trovoada ... Neste momento por aqui a chuva e a trovoada acalmou ... Mas curiosamente o factor vento é o mais relevante de momento com o mesmo a levantar-se com rajadas de alguma intensidade ...

EDIT10 (04:13) - Mais trovoada a atingir a ilha Terceira desta vez a norte ... Com registos de raios segundo o imapweather às 04 e 10 na zona do Raminho , Agualva e entre a Vila Nova e as Lajes ... Muita trovoada também no mar mas muito perto de terra também pela zona norte ...

EDIT11 (04:59) - Continua a actividade eléctrica intensa pelo arquipélago ... Desta feita segundo o imapweather as descargas estão principalmente a acontecer entre a Terceira e São Miguel ali pela zona do Banco Dom João de Castro ... Por aqui em Angra muito vento, alguns chuviscos mas por agora mais nenhum registo de raios nem trovões ... Uma noite bastante animada por aqui no que aos elementos climatológicos diz respeito ...


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 10:32)

De vez em quando chuva moderada a forte. Ocasionalmente, rajadas de vento mais forte. Trovoada dispersa (isto na perspetiva de PDL). A madrugada foi muito intensa em S. Miguel, especialmente na costa oeste:











Pelo Eumetsat (8:45 locais) o mais severo continua a sudoeste:






Mas células podem surgir mais perto das ilhas.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 12:06)

---


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 12:33)

Impressionante, é incrível como toda a nebulosidade convectiva finta o Faial! Isto não é inédito!! Brhh


----------



## mcpa (23 Jan 2016 às 12:43)

Por Ponta Delgada mais ou menos entre as 9 e as 10 horas choveu torrencialmente, depois acalmou. Neste momento regressa à chuva de forma moderada. Sei que fez trovoada, mas eu não ouvi / vi nada!!!


----------



## fdl21 (23 Jan 2016 às 12:48)

pelo nordeste vento forte com rajadas e de manha acordei por volta das 9h45 com um trovão, mas para já mais nenhum....foi mais uma noite sem dormir...:/


----------



## BrunoStorm (23 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

Aqui em Ponta Delgada (Arrifes), a ribeira deve ter transbordado, o caminho ficou debaixo de água, está todo esburacado Txii


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 13:32)

Tendo em conta as previsões da chuva que publiquei ontem, e mesmo algumas de hoje, os modelos não estão a falhar muito:






A convecção mais significativa, que se traduz numa atividade elétrica semi-permanente, está a sudoeste do arquipélago. Isto contradiz um pouco as previsões do ICON, por exemplo:






O Arpege indica algo semelhante:






Já o GFS parece ser o mais realista tendo em conta o que se tem visto:






Escrito isto, ao longo do dia de hoje irá formar-se uma depressão que irá aumentar a convectividade...






... portanto não é de espantar se alguma da convecção se desloque para nordeste afetando mais as ilhas.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 14:30)




----------



## mcpa (23 Jan 2016 às 14:31)

Chuva torrencial em Ponta Delgada neste momento!


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Pois, aqui no Faial o escudo anti células continua ativo... Vai de volta devem ter instalado um warp project na caldeira... Passa tudo perto mas a Sul


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

moderada a forte e trovões onde estou. Nas próximas horas poderão ocorrer deslizamentos de terra e outras perturbações.


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

Orion disse:


> moderada e trovões onde estou. Nas próximas horas poderão ocorrer deslizamentos de terra e outras perturbações.


Tenho inveja na parte da trovoada e chuva, agora o resto vamos esperar que corra tudo bem.


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 15:09)

Eis pelo que tenho visto, isso aí em São Miguel está mau!!! Já vi muitos vídeos de cheias e ribeiras que transbordaram, um deles partilhado pelo Dr. Diamantino


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

Dejá vu:






http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...adeira-dezembro-2015.8515/page-18#post-527726

---

*Dez ocorrências em São Miguel e voo cancelado por causa do mau tempo*

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...miguel-e-voo-cancelado-por-causa-do-mau-tempo


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 15:27)

Primeira chuvada forte aqui no Faial é acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2016 às 15:29)

15h15...





iMapWeather


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

está mesmo terrível em São Miguel. Cá pelo Faial volta a parar de chover.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Jan 2016 às 16:15)

Acabei agora mesmo de ouvir um trovão aqui na Calheta  Julgo que sejam dispersas com aguaceiros. O tempo arrefeceu bastante desde a hora de almoço.


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 16:18)

Já vi fotos e uns vídeos da Covoada, São Miguel onde a grota saltou fora e está na estrada... A estrada é uma autêntica ribeira!!


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 16:48)

Orion disse:


> ... portanto não é de espantar se alguma da convecção se desloque para nordeste afetando mais as ilhas.








A pouca humidade relativa está a ser compensada pelo aumento do forçamento dinâmico. A atividade elétrica está, neste momento, menos frequente, que vai ao encontro da diminuição do CAPE disponível modelado pelo GFS:






Durante a passagem desta faixa de precipitação, que ainda deve demorar mais umas 2 a 3 horas, deve ser esperada chuva moderada a forte persistente (que são as condições atuais em PDL). O efeito orográfico deverá piorar as condições.

Na Ribeira Grande é visível o intenso caudal da ribeira:






---

Mais um trovão em PDL.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Jan 2016 às 16:53)

Em São Miguel, meu pai diz que está a chover torrencialmente agora!


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

Boa tarde, aqui para os lados do Nordeste, agora chove torrencialmente e faz trovoada!!
A 5 minutos atras, foi notório o som do trovão, com o escuro que se sente aqui, olhando para o ceu, quase mais parece umas 18 ou 19 horas
Os caminhos mais parecem rios, as freguesias parecem Veneza!!
O Alex foi muito mais calmo do que essa "tempestade" que veio sem avisar do nada, apenas de um alerta amarelo que já chove torrencialmente umas longas horas foi passado para alerta laranja, sem qualquer margem de duvidas.
Pelo menos no Nordeste, da manha fomos atacados por muita trovoada e desde essa altura chove torrencialmente e ainda nao parou!!
E por ai pelas vossas zonas, como anda o tempo??
Começo a ficar assustado, mas ao mesmo tempo admirado com a força da Natureza, dando ao conhecimento que nada neste mundo é previsivel!!


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 17:26)

S3008 disse:


> Boa tarde, aqui para os lados do Nordeste, agora chove torrencialmente e faz trovoada!!
> A 5 minutos atras, foi notório o som do trovão, com o escuro que se sente aqui, olhando para o ceu, quase mais parece umas 18 ou 19 horas
> Os caminhos mais parecem rios, as freguesias parecem Veneza!!
> O Alex foi muito mais calmo do que essa "tempestade" que veio sem avisar do nada, apenas de um alerta amarelo que já chove torrencialmente umas longas horas foi passado para alerta laranja, sem qualquer margem de duvidas.
> ...



Tens a foto do teu avatar em ponto grande? Há pouco tempo abordei o impacto da orografia do Nordeste na precipitação. Essa imagem certamente daria uma visão mais realista.


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

Orion disse:


> Tens a foto do teu avatar em ponto grande? Há pouco tempo abordei o impacto da orografia do Nordeste na precipitação. Essa imagem certamente daria uma visão mais realista.



Não consigo nenhuma imagem, mas consegui capturar um video que já o vou colocar aqui


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2016 às 17:52)

Na webcam do Nordeste vê-se o quanto chove por lá:






Na Maia, o mar também já vai ficando castanho.


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Jan 2016 às 17:57)

Em S. Miguel, a estação Lagoa segue com 53 mm hoje
Ponta Delgada com 31,75 mm.


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 18:06)

Tou a carregar um video gravado no Nordeste, já esta quase a sair


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Jan 2016 às 18:11)

AzoresPower disse:


> Em S. Miguel, a estação Lagoa segue com 53 mm hoje
> Ponta Delgada com 31,75 mm.



No dia de hoje, estações da RHA:

Monte Escuro: 80.6 mm
Lagoa das Empadadas: 64.9 mm
Sete cidades: 64.8 mm
Salga: 60.6 mm
Praia: 54 mm
Mosteiros: 52.8 mm
Lameiro: 52.1 mm


São estas as estações que mais precipitação registaram.


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 18:18)

Por aqui estava assim a uns 30 minutos atrás


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 18:31)

Por aqui o vento faz-se sentir já, de normal por vezes a rajadas fortes!!
Acho que isto ainda tem muito a prometer...


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 18:57)

Aqui no Faial, no Capelo, um raio caiu numa árvore de grande porte, contígua a uma habitação, a qual danificou a instalação elétrica, abastecimento público e tv nas imediações.


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 19:04)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui no Faial, no Capelo, um raio caiu numa árvore de grande porte, contígua a uma habitação, a qual danificou a instalação elétrica, abastecimento público e tv nas imediações.


Fora a trovoada o tempo está melhor ai no Faial??


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 19:09)

S3008 disse:


> Fora a trovoada o tempo está melhor ai no Faial??


Não, por cá esteve bom grande parte do dia, entretanto tem piorado. Houve chuva forte ainda à meia hora atrás. Creio que deverá abrandar um pouco nas próximas horas e voltar a piorar para a noite. 
Isto nada comparado ao que se passa em São Miguel...


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 19:18)

lserpa disse:


> Não, por cá esteve bom grande parte do dia, entretanto tem piorado. Houve chuva forte ainda à meia hora atrás. Creio que deverá abrandar um pouco nas próximas horas e voltar a piorar para a noite.
> Isto nada comparado ao que se passa em São Miguel...


Por aqui, agora, esta um periodo de uma acalmaria total, nem se sente muito o vento aqui na zona do Nordeste, não sei se será simplesmente umas horas de descanso para nós, ou entao será a conclusão desta pequena "Tempestade" que se fez sentir muito na ilha!!
Entretanto por aqui já anoiteceu, noto que até possivelmente anoiteceu rapidamente, não sei se foi impressão minha ou não.
Dados metereologicos aqui são dificies de se obter, maioria das estações estão fora de serviço, já estive a averiguar e poucos são os dados que se consegue retirar 
Entretanto não sei o que dizem os GFS, mas pelo menos agora não cai uma gota que seja, a não ser a agua a escorregar das telhas das casas...


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 19:27)

Ainda estão a ser afetados Sta. Maria e o centro-este de S. Miguel:








S3008 disse:


> Por aqui, agora, esta um periodo de uma acalmaria total, nem se sente muito o vento aqui na zona do Nordeste,



Pelo satélite não é muito intenso:






Os raios continuam a diminuir:






O Nordeste foi fiel a si mesmo na chuva:






Pena é a definição. Ainda assim, fica o registo da convecção ao ocaso para aumentar o contraste:






---

Para as próximas horas, os Açores serão ainda afetados por uma depressão/cavado...






... voltando o anticiclone na 2ª feira. Tirando os aguaceiros fracos a moderados e o vento...






... não deverá ocorrer mais nada de especial.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 19:40)

Há pouco passou uma célula mais forte perto de Sta. Maria (pontinho branco quase imperceptível à esquerda da ilha):






Parece que o pior já passou. A principal linha de precipitação está a este do G. Oriental:


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2016 às 20:23)

iMapWeather


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 20:26)

Gerofil disse:


> iMapWeather


Alem da chuva agora vai vir a trovoada?


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 20:45)

http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/noticias/avisos/ver.php?id=563
Novo aviso amarelo, este até a meia noite de hoje!!
Supostamente será o enfraquecimento daquilo que se passou hoje no nosso arquipelago


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 20:49)

Um mini tornado em Sta Maria 
What is this??
Isso não é nada normal


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 20:53)

S3008 disse:


> Um mini tornado em Sta Maria
> What is this??
> Isso não é nada normal


Afinal a helicidade a verde também produz twisters  @Orion já temos uma ideia o que significava a carta da helicidade!!


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

lserpa disse:


> Afinal a helicidade a verde também produz twisters  @Orion já temos uma ideia o que significava a carta da helicidade!!



"Afinal a helicidade a verde também produz twisters"
Como assim?


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

Nota: mini tornado não!!! Apenas tornado... Mini tornado é um termo errado


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

lserpa disse:


> Nota: mini tornado não!!! Apenas tornado... Mini tornado é um termo errado



O fato das pessoas dizer mini ou tornado acho que apenas é para especificar a dimensão do mesmo acontecimento!!
Embora seja considerado um tornado como todos os outros, só de menor dimensão


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

S3008 disse:


> "Afinal a helicidade a verde também produz twisters"
> Como assim?


A carta da helicidade publicada pelo @Orion mostrava uma probabilidade de tornados e a escala ia de verde a vermelho...


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:03)

lserpa disse:


> A carta da helicidade publicada pelo @Orion mostrava uma probabilidade de tornados e a escala ia de verde a vermelho...


Por acaso nao reparei nisso


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 21:05)

S3008 disse:


> O fato das pessoas dizer mini ou tornado acho que apenas é para especificar a dimensão do mesmo acontecimento!!
> Embora seja considerado um tornado como todos os outros, só de menor dimensão


Ao passar um furacão pequeno, ninguém diz mini furacão... Portanto, ao passar um tornado, é um tornado... Sou grande defensor disso


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 21:05)

S3008 disse:


> Um mini tornado em Sta Maria
> What is this??
> Isso não é nada normal



Onde é que isso está sendo noticiado? 



lserpa disse:


> Afinal a helicidade a verde também produz twisters  @Orion já temos uma ideia o que significava a carta da helicidade!!



Podia acontecer mas com probabilidade baixa. Estava a verde na maioria do tempo mas subia ocasionalmente. Estou primeiro à espera de mais informações.


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:09)

Orion disse:


> Onde é que isso está sendo noticiado?
> 
> 
> 
> Podia acontecer mas com probabilidade baixa. Estava a verde na maioria do tempo mas subia ocasionalmente. Estou primeiro à espera de mais informações.


Deu agora no Telejornal da RTP Açores


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 21:10)

Orion disse:


> ... voltando o anticiclone na 2ª feira. Tirando os aguaceiros fracos a moderados e o vento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que escrevi não está completo. De facto podem surgir células de trovoada, sendo que o reduzido cisalhamento e água precipitável (entre 12 e 25mm) irão tendencialmente reduzir a sua força e efeitos. Acho também provável que o aviso seja prolongado na madrugada. Mas ainda assim não acredito que vá acontecer algo semelhante ao que aconteceu hoje. O rápido arrefecimento da atmosfera continuará a alimentar a instabilidade. Em altitude há ar muito frio:


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 21:18)

S3008 disse:


> Deu agora no Telejornal da RTP Açores



Perdi o momento. Vou ver logo 

Deve ter sido fraco. Fraco é um termo que engana. Pode, e deve, ter sido um EF0, com ventos na ordem dos +-100 km/h. Agora é esperar para ver se o IPMA lança algum comunicado.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 21:23)

S3008 disse:


> Um mini tornado em Sta Maria
> What is this??
> Isso não é nada normal



Tornados acontecem sempre que há condições para tal. E nos Açores não são assim tão anormais. Em setembro do ano passado. aconteceu uma ao largo do Pico.


----------



## S3008 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:23)

Orion disse:


> Perdi o momento. Vou ver logo
> 
> Deve ter sido fraco. Fraco é um termo que engana. Pode, e deve, ter sido um EF0, com ventos na ordem dos +-100 km/h. Agora é esperar para ver se o IPMA lança algum comunicado.


Deu nas noticias que a rajada maxima foi de 140 km/h


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 21:28)

S3008 disse:


> Deu nas noticias que a rajada maxima foi de 140 km/h



Sendo rígido então foi um EF1:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Fujita_scale


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 21:56)

Reportagem inicial:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e222004/telejornal-acores


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

Tornado por volta das 17:30...

Células insuspeitas, daí, possivelmente, o reduzido tamanho:












Outro(s) tornado(s) mais fortes podem ter ocorrido na zona de instabilidade a sudoeste dos Açores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2016 às 22:17)

*Açores registam 62 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo*

 Os Açores registaram 62 ocorrências, até às 19:00 locais (mais uma em Lisboa) devido ao mau tempo das últimas horas, que atingiu de forma mais intensa o concelho de Ponta Delgada, referiu a Proteção Civil.





A ilha de São Miguel foi a mais fustigada, registando 50 ocorrências, tendo a ilha Terceira registado duas e Santa Maria 10, resultante da obstrução de vias, inundações, danos em algumas habitações, em várias vias públicas, derrocadas e deslizamentos de terras.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou as ilhas do grupo oriental dos Açores sob aviso laranja, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro, devido a precipitação pontualmente forte que se fará sentir até às 22:00h locais, menos uma hora do que no continente.

O instituto emitiu ainda para as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria (grupo oriental), um aviso amarelo relativo a trovoada, que estará em vigor até às 22:00 locais (menos uma do que no continente), tendo igualmente para o mesmo grupo sido emitido um aviso referente a vento que soprará de sul para sudoeste.

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, segundo a mesma fonte, mantém vários meios no terreno, designadamente corporações de bombeiros, assim como os serviços municipais de proteção civil, tendo sido igualmente contactadas a direção Regional das Obras Públicas, da Habitação e o Instituto de Segurança Social dos Açores.

De acordo com o gabinete de imprensa do Governo dos Açores, nos Arrifes e na Candelária, concelho de Ponta Delgada, já se procedeu ao realojamento de duas famílias, sendo que a estrada de acesso à Ribeira Quente, no concelho de Povoação, está interrompida, devido a uma derrocada.

A Câmara Municipal de Ponta Delgada refere, por seu turno, que o mau tempo já causou mais de duas dezenas de ocorrências na maioria das freguesias do concelho, sendo as mais preocupantes o rebentamento de fossas, destruição de margens de pequenas ribeiras, bem como a inundação de várias vias públicas.

O gabinete de imprensa do município revela que para a lagoa das Empadas e as estações das Sete Cidades e Mosteiros foram ativados os alertas amarelo e vermelho, respetivamente.

O alerta amarelo foi ativado por haver perigo relativamente ao movimento de terras nas freguesias das Capelas, Arrifes, Covoada, Relva e Feteiras, todas freguesias do concelho.

O alerta amarelo coloca-se também ao nível do perigo iminente de movimento de terras na freguesia dos Mosteiros, ainda de acordo com a nota da autarquia.

O alerta vermelho foi levantado no que respeita ao perigo no movimento de terras na freguesia das Sete Cidades.

Encontram-se no terreno, segundo o município, cerca de uma centena de homens das várias divisões da Câmara Municipal de Ponta Delgada, desde madrugada para, em colaboração com várias direções regionais do Governo dos Açores, solucionarem as ocorrências.

Estão envolvidos, também, nesta operação os Serviços Municipalizados de Água e Saneamento, a Empresa de Eletricidade dos Açores, a PSP, Polícia Municipal de Ponta Delgada, bombeiros e juntas de freguesia.



JYAM// ATR

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...s-registam-62-ocorrencias-devido-ao-mau-tempo


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 23:42)

Vento Forte e Chuva aqui pelo Faial! É com cada rajada por vezes!!! Algumas metem muito respeito!!!


----------



## mcpa (23 Jan 2016 às 23:48)

Ponta Delgada tudo muito calmo agora, mas a temperatura desceu bastante!


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 23:52)

Damm!! Tal coisa disparatada!!! Fiz um pequeno vídeo na porta da garagem... Não dá para ver grande coisa, mas dá para ouvir bem!!!


----------



## Hazores (24 Jan 2016 às 00:21)

Boa noite,
pela ilha terceira rajadas de vento e aguaceiros fortes é assim que se caracteriza o tempo


----------



## faroeste (24 Jan 2016 às 00:23)

Boa noite. Neste momento vento muito forte, muita chuva. Desde 15 minutos
Até mete respeito, veio do nada.
Valores não tenho pois a minha estação está avariada


----------



## Hazores (24 Jan 2016 às 00:33)

Esta é a foto de uma das árvores arrancadas pelo tornado em santa maria, acho que pode esclarecer alguma dúvidas que possam existir do que passou lá

eeis


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2016 às 00:44)

Lagoa das furnas!! Wowow


----------



## LMCG (24 Jan 2016 às 00:46)

Boas pessoal, hoje fui tentar confirmar o coeficiente de atrito para os parques eólicos da EDA para comparar velocidades do vento a diferentes alturas do solo... apanhei uma surpresa!

Medi a 3 metros do chão uma rajada de *154,8 km/h* e vento médio de 10 minutos de *121,68 km/h*. 

PS: O cameramen não filmou os 43,0 m/s mas viu, já em casa ficamos novamente surpresos quando ligamos o PC ao logger e vimos 33,8 m/s de vento médio de 10 minutos!

Ainda aguentei 15 minutos mas fiquei todo partido dos músculos 

LMCG


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2016 às 00:57)

@LMCG fenomenal! Bela cena, claramente vê-se a dificuldade em manterem-se de pé! Ri-me com os vídeos, não por estar mal, ou por achar parvo, mas por querer ter estado presente!! É esse o espírito!  wau, excelente iniciativa e dados espetaculares!


----------



## LMCG (24 Jan 2016 às 01:09)

O mais intrigante disto tudo é que eu estava à espera de medir junto ao solo 2/3 do valor medido pelas torres... mas naquele local especifico com aquela direção do vento (sul, sudoeste) os valores junto ao solo ultrapassaram os valores máximos medidos a 55m de altura pelas 10 torres!!!

Por volta das 1h50 da tarde o vento médio nas torres rondava os 25m/s e as rajadas máximas os 40m/s!

Usei um logger (vê-se no vídeo) e um anemômetro profissional (modelo 4.3303.22.007D) e medi a 3 metros do solo 33,8m/s de vento médio de 10 minutos e 43m/s de rajada máxima!!!

Como é isto possível?


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2016 às 01:16)

Há uma grande probabilidade de ser um efeito orográfico, mas como não conheço o local não me aventuro a afirmar... Tem algum ponto convergente de vento na encosta?


----------



## LMCG (24 Jan 2016 às 01:20)

lserpa disse:


> @LMCG fenomenal! Bela cena, claramente vê-se a dificuldade em manterem-se de pé! Ri-me com os vídeos, não por estar mal, ou por achar parvo, mas por querer ter estado presente!! É esse o espírito!  wau, excelente iniciativa e dados espetaculares!



Obrigado, diverti-me bastante   tinha de partilhar esta experiência aqui no fórum.


----------



## LMCG (24 Jan 2016 às 01:24)

lserpa disse:


> Há uma grande probabilidade de ser um efeito orográfico, mas como não conheço o local não me aventuro a afirmar... Tem algum ponto convergente de vento na encosta?



Se reparares no marcador do Google Earth o vento estava alinhado com um vale bem inclinado e quase sem árvores, nós estávamos no topo do vale cá em cima perto da beirinha da encosta.


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2016 às 01:35)

LMCG disse:


> Se reparares no marcador do Google Earth o vento estava alinhado com um vale bem inclinado e quase sem árvores, nós estávamos no topo do vale cá em cima perto da beirinha da encosta.


Pelo menos visto pelo Google Earth, parece um óptimo ponto de convergência.
Já fiz uma experiência similar, creio que postei os dados no seguimento de dezembro se não me falha... A minha medição foi efetuada num ponto convergente, onde registei ventos médios de 80/90kmh e rajada máxima de 141 km/h se a memória não me falha... Creio que se realmente for uma área de convergência é plausível que seja impulsionado pela orografia...


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2016 às 02:06)

Bem, mas para rebentar com a escala, o IPMA prevê para o grupo central vento de 10720kmh Lolol... "m/h, rodando para oeste e tornando-se bonançoso (10720 km/h) para a noite." Às vezes tb me acontece hehe... Previsão descritiva de domingo no site deles.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Jan 2016 às 03:58)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco leve e vento a soprar com alguma intensidade. Há cerca de 1 hora, choveu, vi um clarão e ouvi o seu respetivo trovão.

O dia de ontem foi marcado por muita chuva aqui na Lagoa e ouvi apenas 1 trovão pela hora de almoço e vi o seu respetivo clarão.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2016 às 10:16)

LMCG disse:


> Se reparares no marcador do Google Earth o vento estava alinhado com um vale bem inclinado e quase sem árvores, nós estávamos no topo do vale cá em cima perto da beirinha da encosta.



O vento ganha velocidade na encosta, que o conduz e faz aumentar a sua velocidade, sendo ela máxima no vosso ponto de medição. 

Se não estou em erro, no Paul da Serra (Madeira), os primeiros aerogeradores construídos na ilha tiveram que ser recuados um pouco mais para o centro do planalto por isso mesmo que vocês viram agora.
A intensidade do vento acabava por ser maior nas pás junto ao solo, o que em termos de forças desequilibrava completamente a estrutura do aerogerador. Além do desgaste, o rendimento baixava consideravelmente.


----------



## Art-J (24 Jan 2016 às 14:18)

Pela Madeira continuamos com verão. Hoje a costa norte da ilha segue com temperaturas mais altas que a costa sul: à volta dos 23ºC contra 21ºC na costa sul.

Nos últimos 7 dias a máxima média no Funchal, Lido foi de cerca de 24ºC e mínima de 17ºC.


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2016 às 19:27)

Boa noite,
Pela costa norte dias de bom tempo com sol e temperaturas amenas. Esta tarde com chegada de frente fria algum nevoeiro.
Esta manhã o céu apresentava-se assim:


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 19:31)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Pela costa norte dias de bom tempo com sol e temperaturas amenas. Esta tarde com chegada de frente fria algum nevoeiro.
> Esta manhã o céu apresentava-se assim:


Fantásticas!  Chegam a meter medo!


----------



## vamm (24 Jan 2016 às 19:45)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Pela costa norte dias de bom tempo com sol e temperaturas amenas. Esta tarde com chegada de frente fria algum nevoeiro.
> Esta manhã o céu apresentava-se assim:



 BRUTAL! Todo um céu em chamas


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2016 às 23:38)

Boa noite, aqui pelo Faial o dia foi marcado por céu pouco nublado, aguaceiros e frio. O Pico acumulou bastante neve, desconheço a cota, pois apenas deu para ver o topo, esteve todo o dia encoberto, apenas o piquinho deixou-se mostrar. 
Neste momento sigo com 11,4ºc e a humidade a subir para os 87%.


----------



## Hazores (25 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

Boa noite!
Tréguas finalmente.... Parece que o bom filho a casa torna.... o Anticiclone parece querer voltar a instalar-se na região


----------



## lserpa (25 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

Balanço Mau tempo Santa Maria


Em virtude do fenómeno meteorológico adverso que atingiu a ilha de Santa Maria ao final da tarde do dia 23 de Janeiro, o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Vila do Porto, informa o seguinte:

– Foram registadas diversas ocorrências na freguesia de Vila do Porto, com especial incidência nos lugares de Santana, Paul e Aeroporto;

– Das ocorrências registadas, não resultaram danos humanos;

– Em consequência dos danos materiais, houve necessidade de realojar 2 pessoas, cuja habitação situada no lugar de Santana, não garantida condições de segurança;

– Todas as ocorrências estão neste momento encerradas, sendo necessário realizar nos próximos dias um levantamento exaustivo de todos os danos materiais causados pelo fenómeno meteorológico.

De momento e em resultado de um levantamento provisório, realizado ao final das operações, é possível contabilizar danos materiais em:

– 23 Habitações (16 Santana, 5 Bairro dos Anjos – Aeroporto, 2 Paul);

– 6 Viaturas e 1 embarcação de recreio (3 Santana, 3 Bairros dos Anjos).

Há ainda a registar danos materiais numa unidade hoteleira e derrube de várias árvores na zona residencial do Aeroporto, assim como algumas inundações em Vila do Porto que afectaram 1 habitação e 1 estabelecimento comercial.

Durante as operações estiveram envolvidos meios de vários serviços e entidades, nomeadamente Município de Vila do Porto (16 elementos/4 viaturas), Bombeiros Voluntários de Santa Maria (14 elementos/6 viaturas), PSP de Vila do Porto (3 elementos/2 viaturas), Junta de Freguesia de Vila do Porto (5 elementos/1 viatura), Delegação da Secretaria Regional do Turismo e Transportes (5 elementos/1 viatura) e Direcção Regional da Habitação (2 elementos/1 viatura), num total de 45 operacionais e 16 viaturas.

Fonte: Municipio de Vila do Porto


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Jan 2016 às 16:39)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui depois de mais um dia e noite muito chuvosos no Sábado as coisas melhoraram consideravelmente tanto no dia de ontem como no dia de hoje ...

Já ninguém podia com tanta chuva seguida ...


----------



## lserpa (25 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui depois de mais um dia e noite muito chuvosos no Sábado as coisas melhoraram consideravelmente tanto no dia de ontem como no dia de hoje ...
> 
> Já ninguém podia com tanta chuva seguida ...



Não sei por aí, mas o tempo aqui está escuro da mesma maneira, ventoso e já caíram alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2016 às 18:33)

Sábado, 23 de Janeiro (S. Maria):

Fonte: RTP Notícias


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

Estão finalmente disponíveis no IPMA os boletins climatológicos de Agosto, Setembro e Outubro para os Açores.

O facto mais notável, para mim, está no boletim de Setembro:



> ... observa-se que o mês de setembro registou um desvio de +35% na estação do aeródromo das Flores, -46% na estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves em Ponta Delgada e +351% no Observatório José Agostinho em Angra do Heroísmo. O valor mensal registado na estação de Angra do Heroísmo (408 mm) foi o maior registado desde que há registo nesta estação (377 mm em dezembro de 2010), correspondendo a um período de retorno de cerca de 48 anos.


----------



## sandgrain (26 Jan 2016 às 17:17)

A meu ver os valores registados no Observatório Afonso Chaves são pouco representativos da realidade de São Miguel. A título de exemplo, nesse mesmo mês de Setembro, nas Furnas, foram registados 332mm, valor claramente superior.


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2016 às 18:47)

A frente tem muito mau aspeto:







E está já a afetar o G. Ocidental que já recebeu alguma chuva:











Pelo aviso amarelo, o IPMA antecipa um fortalecimento da frente nos Grs. Central e Oriental. Desde ontem, o dia em que fiz a previsão, algumas coisas mudaram (a frente não perde tanta força no GFS), estando isto mais patente na estimativa da precipitação. Mas não há consenso:


----------



## LMCG (26 Jan 2016 às 19:26)

PE dos Graminhais últimas 96h

*46,8 m/s*


----------



## LMCG (26 Jan 2016 às 19:34)

Serra do Cume últimas 96h

*49,2 m/s*


----------



## LMCG (26 Jan 2016 às 19:37)

Terras do Canto últimas 96h

*50,2 m/s*


----------



## LMCG (26 Jan 2016 às 19:41)

Pico da Urze últimas 96h

*50,1 m/s*


----------



## LMCG (26 Jan 2016 às 19:44)

Boca da Vereda últimas 96h

*50,2 m/s*


----------



## LMCG (26 Jan 2016 às 19:49)

Figueiral últimos 4 dias aproximadamente

*37,8 m/s*


----------



## lserpa (26 Jan 2016 às 20:00)

Após chover a potes desde as 17:30 agora abrandou bem! A minha estação afogou-se novamente e não obteve qualquer registo e não está a comunicar


----------



## lserpa (26 Jan 2016 às 22:46)

Não é por nada, mas a frente não está a progredir como estava modelado no GFS... Está a avançar muito mais lentamente que o previsto...


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

lserpa disse:


> Não é por nada, mas a frente não está a progredir como estava modelado no GFS... Está a avançar muito mais lentamente que o previsto...



Verdade. Tanto que na nova atualização a frente praticamente não se move (diferença entre GFS 12z e 18z relativamente às 21 UTC - chuva em 3 horas):






Em termos de intensidade está, felizmente, mais ou menos como abordei no tópico das previsões (fraca a moderada pelos acumulados nas ilhas). Mais chuva (com isto quero dizer maiores acumulados) é possível mais devido à sua reduzida velocidade do que propriamente a uma grande variação na intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2016 às 00:51)

A superfície frontal fria já atravessou o Grupo Ocidental... Ao longo da madrugada e parte da manhã desta Quarta-feira serão afectados os Grupos Central e Oriental...

Esta mesma superfície frontal irá condicionar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental a partir de quinta-feira, com a possibilidade de formação de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude com correspondente baixa pressão à superfície, favorecendo a instabilidade atmosférica e ocorrência de precipitação. Ainda não é desta que chega o bom tempo a Portugal Continental.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Jan 2016 às 03:36)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco e vento fraco.

O Grupo Oriental está sob aviso amarelo devido a precipitação pontualmente forte até às 6h locais (Aviso meteorológico 26/2016).

No dia 22, guardei umas fotos das câmaras do Spotazores porque achei as nuvens interessantes. Julgo que são mammatus, embora um pouco desvanecidas na 1ª foto. O que acham?

*Praia da Ribeira Quente, Povoação, Ilha de São Miguel*







*Praia da Vinha d'Areia, Vila Franca do Campo, Ilha de São Miguel*








Também, tirei estas fotos no dia 23. Gostei do efeito do sol nas nuvens na 1/2ª fotos e dos cumulonimbus na 3ª foto.

*Praia de Santa Bárbara, Ribeira Grande, Ilha de São Miguel*












*Fajã do Ouvidor, Ilha de São Jorge
*


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2016 às 04:37)

Afgdr disse:


> Julgo que são mammatus, embora um pouco desvanecidas na 1ª foto. O que acham?



Sim, parecem ser.



Afgdr disse:


> e dos cumulonimbus na 3ª foto.



Não é esse tipo de nuvem. O topo é muito baixo. Parece-me uma ilusão ótica devido à luz intensa do sol (nuvem mais à direita).


----------



## lserpa (28 Jan 2016 às 00:26)

Boa noite, visto que estamos agora influenciados por um vasto e poderoso anticiclone, o qual deverá permanecer por tempo incógnito... Já fazia falta Lolol, já não via um dia de sol como o de hoje há muito tempo  até soube bem, apesar do frio...
Com isto, sigo com uma temperatura de 10.9°c, humidade ainda um pouco elevada (está tudo alagado ainda), situa-se nos 78% e vento fraco. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1038mb e a subir.

Edit: O Pico não tinha neve, mas sim uma camada brutal de gelo, dava para perceber bem visto do Faial.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jan 2016 às 02:10)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Pela costa norte dias de bom tempo com sol e temperaturas amenas. Esta tarde com chegada de frente fria algum nevoeiro.
> Esta manhã o céu apresentava-se assim:


Parece que és famoso... 

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/acredite-se...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## AzoresPower (28 Jan 2016 às 08:54)

Muito frio.


----------



## AzoresPower (28 Jan 2016 às 12:24)

Um amigo enviou me registo fotográfico do termómetro do carro perto do Pico da Bagacina pelas 7:40 da manhã : 2,5°C.

Mais logo posso publicar.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jan 2016 às 15:01)

AzoresPower disse:


> Um amigo enviou me registo fotográfico do termómetro do carro perto do Pico da Bagacina pelas 7:40 da manhã : 2,5°C.
> 
> Mais logo posso publicar.


Quase no ponto da geada!! Já vi geada com 3°c nos tejadilhos quando vivia em Viana...


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

Já estão disponíveis os boletins de Novembro e Dezembro. Novembro continua a ter uma tendência seca:



> (...) o mês de novembro registou desvios negativos nas três estações de referência: -49% na estação do aeródromo das Flores, -37% no Observatório José Agostinho em Angra do Heroísmo e -48% no Observatório Afonso Chaves em Ponta Delgada. De notar que este é o quarto ano consecutivo em que o mês de novembro regista desvios negativos nas três estações de referência.



Já Dezembro foi muito chuvoso:



> (...) observa-se que o mês de dezembro registou desvios positivos nas três estações de referência: 95% na estação do aeródromo das Flores, 68% no Observatório José Agostinho em Angra do Heroísmo e 42% no Observatório Afonso Chaves em Ponta Delgada.



Mas ainda persistem défices:



> No período de outubro de 2015 a dezembro de 2015, o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência nas estações de S. Miguel (-15%) e Graciosa (-12%), tendo sido superior em Santa Maria (50%), Flores (29%), Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (21%) e Faial/Horta (14%).
> 
> No período de dezembro de 2014 a novembro de 2015, o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência nas estações de S. Miguel (-43%) e Graciosa (-11%), igual em Santa Maria, e superior no Faial/Horta (7%), Flores 3%) e Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (3%).


----------



## lserpa (28 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Pela costa norte dias de bom tempo com sol e temperaturas amenas. Esta tarde com chegada de frente fria algum nevoeiro.
> Esta manhã o céu apresentava-se assim:


Caramba!! As fotos estão a fazer furor haha  congrats


----------



## AzoresPower (28 Jan 2016 às 16:40)

@Rog, fotos muito poderosas! Espetáculo, parabéns!

@lserpa , aqui fica a foto, só para registo. Muito frio hoje, mas céu limpo e a humidade desceu um pouco relativamente aos últimos dias.


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que és famoso...
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/acredite-se...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post



Parabéns ao nosso colega Rogério! Grandes fotos! Merecedoras de todo este destaque!
Era bom era teres ganhos alguns €€ com tanta capa!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

@Rog, muitos parabéns pela fotografia!!! Está extraordinária! 
Aproveito para deixar aqui um registo de temperatura da Graciosa, que registou numa estação IPMA a incrível mínima de 6,1 graus. Com um anticiclone poderoso, céu limpo e pouca humidade, estão criadas as condições para um arrefecimento acentuado esta noite, também.


----------



## AzoresPower (28 Jan 2016 às 20:18)

A estação de São Caetano, na RHA, registou às 7:30 de hoje 3.58ºC.

É pena não haver mais estações, noutras ilhas. No interior da Terceira faltam registos. Os 2.5ºC que eu publiquei acima foram num termómetro de um automóvel, por isso tem algum erro.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

AzoresPower disse:


> A estação de São Caetano, na RHA, registou às 7:30 de hoje 3.58ºC.
> 
> É pena não haver mais estações, noutras ilhas. No interior da Terceira faltam registos. Os 2.5ºC que eu publiquei acima foram num termómetro de um automóvel, por isso tem algum erro.


2,5 graus 
é incrível!
Estou tentado a ir à serra ao amanhecer...


----------



## sandgrain (28 Jan 2016 às 20:29)

Boa noite a todos. O IPMA alterou recentemenre a área dedicada às estações online. Abro o mapa dos Açores e não me aparece nenhuma estação para seleccionar, mais alguém com esta dificuldade?

Obrigado.


----------



## AzoresPower (28 Jan 2016 às 20:30)

Pelo menos aqui na Terceira não me parece que vá chover, para ver algum tipo de precipitação engraçada 

Mas seriam registos muito interessantes a nivel de temperatura.

EDIT: @sandgrain , somos 2.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jan 2016 às 20:33)

sandgrain disse:


> Boa noite a todos. O IPMA alterou recentemenre a área dedicada às estações online. Abro o mapa dos Açores e não me aparece nenhuma estação para seleccionar, alguém mais com esta dificuldade?
> 
> Obrigado.


Pensei que era caso único! Pois utilizo Apple e daí um eventual falta de compatibilidade... Mas sendo assim, já não sei qual o defeito...


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2016 às 20:52)

lserpa disse:


> Pensei que era caso único! Pois utilizo Apple e daí um eventual falta de compatibilidade... Mas sendo assim, já não sei qual o defeito...



Deve ser do navegador/plug-ins. No meu (Firefox) desligo todas as extensões e consigo ver os dados horários mas não os diários. No Chrome sem extensões não consigo ver nada.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jan 2016 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


> Deve ser do navegador/plug-ins. No meu (Firefox) desligo todas as extensões e consigo ver os dados horários mas não os diários. No Chrome sem extensões não consigo ver nada.


Utilizo o Safari, creio que no meu caso poderá ser apenas uma questão de tempo, pois o site do ipma tem suporte para o Safari. Vou esperar mais uns dias a ver se dá...


----------



## Azathoth (28 Jan 2016 às 21:40)

http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/mao-de-deus-sobre-a-madeira-5003348.html
http://www.*dailymail.co.uk*/news/article-3419473/Is-hand-God-Incredible-cloud-formation-Portugal-looks-like-fist-Heaven.html?ito=social-facebook
http://*metro.co.uk*/2016/01/27/the-hand-of-god-has-appeared-over-madeira-5647702/


----------



## sandgrain (28 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

Eu utilizo o chrome, supostamente seria compatível. Além desse problema acabaram com os dados detalhados de 4 dias, algo que dava muito jeito.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (29 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

Mínima de 0,84ºC nas Furnas... Afinal também faz frio a sério nos Açores  Outra coisa muito interessante é a inversão térmica. O vale das Furnas e das Sete Cidades registavam continuamente temperaturas inferiores às da Serra da Tronqueira...


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

Ontem as regiões montanhosas da ilha da Madeira, acumularam boas quantidades de precipitação:


----------



## LMCG (29 Jan 2016 às 18:35)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Mínima de 0,84ºC nas Furnas... Afinal também faz frio a sério nos Açores  Outra coisa muito interessante é a inversão térmica. O vale das Furnas e das Sete Cidades registavam continuamente temperaturas inferiores às da Serra da Tronqueira...








Uns metros mais acima, por volta dos 900m nos Graminhas a temperatura registada pela nossa torre meteorológica andou em torno dos 5ºC!

Ampliei o gráfico de temperatura no Excel, a mínima foi 4,7ºC durante a madrugada.


----------



## LMCG (29 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

PEs da EDA últimas 96h.

Tudo muito calmo nas últimas 24h...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

A famosa nuvem


----------



## Azathoth (31 Jan 2016 às 21:10)

Ontem fui ao Pico do Arieiro e o carro marcava 3,5 ºC quando cheguei pelas 17:30. Mas o tempo estava uma maravilha para fotos:



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## paulaazores1975 (1 Fev 2016 às 01:08)

Azathoth disse:


> Ontem fui ao Pico do Arieiro e o carro marcava 3,5 ºC quando cheguei pelas 17:30. Mas o tempo estava uma maravilha para fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


 linda imagem! Espetacular! Parabens!


----------

